# . , , .

## Odo

.     *990*,          ,    ,    - *Nokia E50*.

----------


## V00D00People

> ,    ,    - *Nokia E50*.

      50   60? (    61  :) )

----------


## admin

> .     *p990*,          ,    ,    - *Nokia E50*.

  * m600i* -   ,     *p990*:  WiFi,  ,   ,     .   ,  , ,             . 
*p990*?      *p910*,        .     ,    ,  '... 
    ,  * m600i*,    - ,    WiFi,   300 ..

----------


## Odo

> 50   60? (    61  :) )

        .  ,    . 50 - ,   ,    60,    ,   ,  . 60 -   ,     ,     ,   ,       61.

----------


## V00D00People

> .  ,    . 50 - ,   ,    60,    ,   ,  . 60 -   ,     ,     ,   ,       61.

       ,   ,     60  50     (352x416 pix  240x320 pix)  ( 1.3 mp  50... ? )      .

----------


## Odo

> ,   ,     60  50     (352x416 pix  240x320 pix)  ( 1.3 mp  50... ? )      .

     ,    ,   , , ,      ,     ,       .    :   480 .   200-400,   240   150-200,  ,

----------


## V00D00People

> ,    ,   , , ,      ,     ,       .    :   480 .   200-400,   240   150-200,  ,

          ?!      250  1.3 ? ...    .  http://mobile.meta.ua  *Nokia E50:*
,  
,  : Li-Ion 970 mAh
  :  6.80 
  :  215   *Nokia E60*
,  
,  : Li-Ion 970 mAh
  :  6 
  :  290   
__

----------


## Odo

> ?!

   ͳ,  . 

> 250  1.3 ? ...    .

   . - 50  (  )  $50   60,       , -      , ,       ,    ,  ,  ,    ,       ,    ,       ,  "". 

> http://mobile.meta.ua *Nokia E50:*
> ,  
> ,  : Li-Ion 970 mAh
>   :  6.80 
>   :  215   *Nokia E60*
> ,  
> ,  : Li-Ion 970 mAh
>   :  6 
>   :  290   
> __

  Nokia E60  , :  200-400  , :  150-200. Nokia E50  , : 480  , : 240 _http://mobile.ixbt.com/producer/Nokia. 
    ,     50  61  60,   ,   , .

----------


## V00D00People

> 

      ?       ?   

> - 50  (  )  $50   60

  ...  ""     1350.        ...   

> ,     50  61  60,   ,   ,

     60    ?...    ?(    ,   ). 
 61 ,   ,     ,    ,    ,          :)

----------


## Odo

> ?       ?

         ( )  . 

> ...  ""     1350.        ...    60    ?...    ? (   ,   ).

  ,        ,   . 

> 61 ,   ,     ,    ,    ,          :)

   ,   ,    .

----------


## 23q

1) 
2) 
3) 
 !

----------


## Sir_2006

.   H9300+, Zopo ZP900, JY G3, UMI X1  ..
  2  ( 6577),   ,  512    -     .    -   200 .     4,5 ,  , ,    . 
 .   ,     ,     ,   Zopo ZP 900S,    .    4 - 5  ?
  " "

----------


## Ihor

> .   H9300+, Zopo ZP900, JY G3, UMI X1  ..
>   2  ( 6577),   ,  512    -     .    -   200 .     4,5 ,  , ,    . 
>  .   ,     ,     ,   Zopo ZP 900S,    .    4 - 5  ?
>   " "

  
    ,       ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

   ,     2   

> ?

         ,  :   -    3G,   - .   4       15 ,     ,  70-80     -  ,     .       Wi-Fi  3G.

----------


## 23q

*Ihor*, Meizu MX2

----------


## Sir_2006

> Meizu MX2

      .
  Xiaomi Mi2, Newman N2 (  Freelander I20).  4-.
 ,    ,  ,     ,      3G    (       ),    .  , , ,     ,      3G   ( , ).         ,        .

----------


## 23q

*Sir_2006*,   ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> Sir_2006,   ?

   .    ,   ,      PayPal -

----------


## 23q

*Sir_2006*,   ?

----------


## Sir_2006

*23q*, aliexpress.com  pandawill.com

----------


## Ihor

> ,     2  
>        ,  :   -    3G,   - .   4       15 ,     ,  70-80     -  ,     .       Wi-Fi  3G.

  ,  ?,        ..,      ,     .         30, . 40

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,  ?

    !  )))
   ,

----------


## 23q

ZOPO ZP950
,

----------


## Sir_2006

> ZOPO ZP950
> ,

     ?  ,   99% . 
     960540

----------

> ,   ?  
> 1  -   Samsung Galaxy Note II N7100 Ceramic White - http://rozetka.com.ua/samsung_galaxy...omments;page=2 http://allo.ua/ru/products/mobile/sa...itan-grey.html
> 2  -   Samsung Galaxy S III I9300 Sapphire Black - http://rozetka.com.ua/samsung_galaxy...black/p237340/ http://allo.ua/ru/products/mobile/sa...mic-white.html
> 3  -   Samsung Galaxy Premier i9260 ceramic white - http://allo.ua/ru/products/mobile/sa...ier-i9260.html
>  ,   .
> PS:     - http://www.samsung.com/ua/consumer/m...GT-I9300MBDSEK

   2          ,  .    S3 .  .  
   S3  ,    . 
      - ,       ,    ,        .

----------


## froguz

?  3  ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

**:     

> " "

  -    200 ?))

----------

.         ,  Grip Pen - 3.       2           http://habrahabr.ru/post/157289/ http://habrahabr.ru/post/160793/

----------


## Sir_2006

**:     

> -    200 ?))

  http://www.pandawill.com/i9300-smart...fi-p66034.html
.     5     .   ,    (Zopo ZP900S),    Zopo   40  .
 ,   ,   .        ,    ,      .

----------


## Merry Corpse

**:     

> .     5     .

   ,    )

----------


## Dracon

. 
        . 
         , : 
1) ZOPO ZP980   2788.00 . - http://www.ifeet.com.ua/products/zopo-zp980.html 
 
2) ThL W8+  - 2519.00 . - http://www.ifeet.com.ua/products/thl-w.html 
 -      6589.      5 ,     2,47 ,           .      Android 4.2,    1 Gb  .       16 Gb   .     13,1- ,    .        ,     ,          .     5 Mp    .   . .  
 -         5 .          1920 x 1080 .     5-    .    13         1080.        2 -.   Android 4.2.1       ,         Google Play.  . .  
   ,      ,  .        ?  ,  .

----------


## Enter

ZOPO ZP980     ,  ,  /
   ?

----------


## 23q

*Enter*,  ,?
    ?

----------


## Enter

> *Enter*,  ,?

   "   ,    " )

----------


## V00D00People



----------


## GLOOMEROK

> 1) ZOPO ZP980   2788.00 . - http://www.ifeet.com.ua/products/zopo-zp980.html 
>  
> 2) ThL W8+  - 2519.00 . - http://www.ifeet.com.ua/products/thl-w.html

   ,  **  ...

----------


## Sir_2006

*Dracon*, . pandawill.com,     
    ,   ,      ,

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> *Dracon*, . pandawill.com,

        ...      ...

----------


## 23q

,

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> ,   ,      ,

   ,     =     ...      -      14 ,           21  ...        4-7  ( 3 )   

> ,

      = ,   ...     ...   

> 

         ...    ...

----------


## 23q

*GLOOMEROK*,       73 .

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> 

        =    ... *        = *  ...   

> *GLOOMEROK*,       73 .

          ...

----------


## 23q

*GLOOMEROK*, 
    ?

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> *GLOOMEROK*, 
>     ?

    =    =           ...         ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

-          ,     .  ,    ,   .  
  ,        http://www.istarblog.com.ua/jiayu-g2s-obzor-smartfona/

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

    ,      

> 

          ,  ,   

> pandawill.com,

     ,     ,     , .
  PayPal,      .     , ,   , 100%  ,  .  

> ,

     

> ,     =

      2- ,  13-.     ,      , .        

> 

  .    

> ,    ,   .

  ,

----------


## Merry Corpse

*Sir_2006*,    ?       ,        )))

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

  -  .
     ,   .       ,    100%     ,    ,      ,

----------


## Ch!p

> 100%

      .     .   .
,       .

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> -          ,     .  ,    ,   .

    =  ,          ...   

> ,        http://www.istarblog.com.ua/jiayu-g2s-obzor-smartfona/

    ...      ...     ...       ...    ,    G3 ...   

> 2- ,  13-.

     ...   ,       ...         3  ...       ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ...      ...    ...       ...    ,    G3 ...

     ?    2S?

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> 2S?

   1520 .    ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

?

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> ?

   = ,    ...
 = + , ,  ...

----------


## Dracon

. 
          -  Samsung Galaxy S4 I9500 Black Mist  http://rozetka.com.ua/search/?parent...alaxy+S4+I9500  
PS:     980 - http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=444644&st=1280

----------


## Dracon

> *Dracon*, . pandawill.com,     ...............................

   ZOPO 980   http://iklon.net.ua/product/zopo-zp980-mtk6589/#2 -   . 
  .        -)))))))))     iklon.net 
PS:   UMI X2 - http://iklon.net.ua/product/umi-x2-2...-grafitovyj/#2

----------


## Dracon

> ,  :)...  2000 - 2001

      -   HTC One Dual Sim Silver   http://www.citrus.ua/shop/goods/mobile/239/63980 
    .    HTC One Dual Sim   ,      .       SIM-,   GSM/3G ,    GSM .  ,        microSD   64,    ,   . 
   -   Samsung Galaxy S4 I9500 16Gb Black Mist          http://www.citrus.ua/shop/goods/mobile/149/56212
,       Galaxy S4 32   Galaxy S4 64  -  ..........................

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

       5-7 -?

----------


## Merry Corpse

,   ,       ,   3-4         )

----------


## Sky

http://www.sonymobile.com/global-en/...ones/xperia-c/ ,       '.    225      (      300 ).

----------


## Lake

:)    1700 .        :)          :) http://www.siamphone.com/en/i-mobile/iq4.htm
            :)       , ,  ,  .

----------


## JPM

,

----------


## froguz

. (  ,    ). 
          .

----------


## Dracon

> :)    1700 .        :)          :) http://www.siamphone.com/en/i-mobile/iq4.htm .............

   7,990  = 1700,00 . -   !

----------


## Sky

http://www.alcatelonetouch.com/ru/pr..._scribehd.html

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*SONIM XP2.10 SPIRIT* 
...      sonim.       CAT   AGM       -  SONIM  http://sonim.in.ua/

----------


## Sky

*Jedi_Lee*,          , , Fotos   B25 - 1111 .,  B15 - 3299 .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *Jedi_Lee*,          , , Fotos   B25 - 1111 .,  B15 - 3299 .

  ...,         .     ...

----------


## Sky

ֳ,        http://www.xiaomi.com/hongmi  1500-1800 . -  .

----------


## 23q

*Sky*,    xiaomi  .    .

----------


## Sky

*23q*,  . ̳2S  1700       3500-3800 (1  = 2-2,25 ). ³  800*2.25=1800 .

----------


## BOSPORKERCH

! 
  . 
 2500

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ! 
>   . 
>  2500

  ...     ...   - .  ? , ,  - ,    ,  , ,   , qwerty ...  ,     ,   -,   , GPS,  Bluetooth, E-mail, USB, Wi-Fi,  . .,   ,  - ..., ... "",      IP-67  IP-68...    Garilla Glass...   , ,   --...because    2500   ...

----------


## BOSPORKERCH

1.  4-5 
2. 2   
3. 2  
4.     
5.

----------


## 23q

*BOSPORKERCH*,      ?

----------


## BOSPORKERCH

> *BOSPORKERCH*,      ?

----------


## BOSPORKERCH

> ZOPO 980   http://iklon.net.ua/product/zopo-zp980-mtk6589/#2 -   . 
>   .        -)))))))))     iklon.net 
> PS:   UMI X2 - http://iklon.net.ua/product/umi-x2-2...-grafitovyj/#2

    UMI X2  ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

*BOSPORKERCH*, Philips Xenium W832, Philips Xenium W737 -  .

----------

**:      
Fly IQ450 Horizon2
	8 Mpx
 	Android 4
c	IPS -  5"
 SIM-	 2- SIM
	 1,2  
     .  10    .  -  .    ,  3    .   (/ )     (  ).

----------


## Enter

P880 Optimus 4x HD (Black) 2499 .
   . 
   .
   .   -.
  (     1500).
   .   , ,            IMEI   ( ).
  eurobuy. ..,    -       (  ).        .
 .    .   ,           . 
P.S.   ,     .    .

----------


## Ekaterin-a

?
  , ,     ,     +     .     2.

----------


## Sky

LG - LG D686 G Pro Lite Dual     2777 . (   - ).     - Lenovo P780,    .   Alcatel OT Scribe HD8008D.

----------


## tayatlas

:     -. 
  1.     .    ,    
  2.  95 %       .      ,    ,   
  3.               . 
  4.      ,   ... 
         -    .

----------

> :     -. 
>   1.     .    ,    
>   2.  95 %       .      ,    ,   
>   3.               . 
>   4.      ,   ...

          500 .     ,  ,       .

----------


## tayatlas

> 500 .     ,  ,       .

     ,  . 
        .       (           ) - 500 .    ,    wi-fi -  800-1000  (   ).     ! 
      ""   -     .

----------


## -

-    ,      150-250 ..,          .     -      .    .   ,             ,             .

----------

> ,  . 
>         .       (           ) - 500 .    ,    wi-fi -  800-1000  (   ).     ! 
>       ""   -     .

  
        ?)
      )
  ,                    .

----------


## kondakova21

4 /

----------


## Sky

*kondakova21*,  2 -?  .  ,  ,        Sony Xperia C C2305

----------


## tayatlas

?  
                ,     "".....      ""       -  ....

----------


## Dracon

,        )))) 
......    (  "")         !!!

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .....    (  "")         !!!

  ... !!!!        
... ,    -  -! -, ...    10$,          -     ,     ,         , , , ...   ... , ,  - ...  ,     ,   ,  ,     ...  ,     ,   ?  -     , -   ...  ,    , ...  ,    ,  ,    ...            ... -, , ...    ,    .

----------


## Dracon

:   /.  .  
  2017  -  : == =OnePlus 5T  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETkfJBx4WY4  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s_Zy6Zfstw

----------


## Dracon

> .

      2018  - LG V30    LG V20 ?
  - http://sravni24.net/lg-v30/lg-v20/  https://www.gadgetsnow.com/compare-m...-V20-vs-LG-V30

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------



----------


## Dracon

> http://www.uamarket.info/wp-content/...29-707x800.jpg

   ,  ,  TP-LINK NEFFOS X1 LITE (2/16GB)    )))) ..... 
********** 
    ""     ,  )))   ......

----------

> ,  ,  TP-LINK NEFFOS X1 LITE (2/16GB)    )))) .....

    .    ?       .

----------


## Dracon

******************* 
* 2017*  ( ). -10  *1 .*
Samsung Galaxy Note 8 64GB -     ,     *2 .*
Apple iPhone X 64GB *3 .*
OnePlus 5 ( 5) 64GB  -   -   *4 .*
ASUS ZenFone 3 Zoom ZE553KL 64Gb -      *5 .*
HTC U11 128Gb -     *6 .*
Honor 9 4GB / 64GB *7 .*
Xiaomi Mi 6 64GB  *8 .*
LG G6 64GB  *9 .*
Ulefone Power 2 *10 .*
Xiaomi Redmi Note 4X 32Gb 
    -10      2017 .     ,  "-"   (     ,      ). 
      -10      (  Apple,  Samsung  LG,  Huawei  Xiaomi).         Oppo, Vivo, TCL, Lenovo, ZTE,       .   Lenovo,          ,        Motorola,        . 
ZTE  2017     -  .         ASUS  HTC,   OnePlus (    Oppo),      2017       Ulefone.

----------

> 2017  ( ). -10

             .

----------


## art_b

> .

    ,     .

----------

> ,     .

----------


## art_b

> 

           .   (  ),    .    ,      .           (     ).            .    ,        .      .

----------


## Dracon

*     '   *  
  Hydrogen                    *   $1195* (Engadget). 
 Hydrogen One  RED,         .  ,       㳿  -.   , *      3D-*. 
           -   EVT1- 0001  0002.  14      볺    ,   . 
* 5,7   2D-    2560 × 1440*,  -   . 
  4V-        : "  ,   '  ,   3D ...   .    ,     .    ,  ,    .      ,   ". 
     ,    "  ". 
³   4V      . RED    HYDROGEN Network,     *4V* ,     Hydrogen One. 
*4V*  .   4V-       2D-     .  *   -  '    .      * . 
 ,    , * Qualcomm Snapdragon 835x,    SIM-,  '      4500 mAh*. 
   ,       , ,  ,   .    "".  *  Hydrogen One    * .  ,     *    ,   ""*. 
    ,     : $1195   , $1595 -  .       ,       . , ,  " ". 
,  ** .  -   ,    . *"  "     ',      .* 
LEIA Mobile Holographic Displays - https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=JGR03TzZONA

----------


## Sir_2006

> 2018  - LG V30    LG V20 ?[/url]

   ,  .

----------


## Dracon

> ,  .

   !!!!)) 
    - !))) 
   , :   

> 

   

> Dracon  
>     2018  - LG V30   LG V20 ?[/url]

     (    9 )  ,     LG V20 ( , 820 ,  ,      ,  . .)
   (   4 )  ,   LG V30 plus (  ; 835 , --,      P olet,  . .)

----------


## Karen

> !!!!))

   
 Xiaomi ?  Meizu ?

----------


## MAD_MAX

> Xiaomi ?  Meizu ?

  .

----------


## Karen

> .

  .        ...

----------


## MAD_MAX

.

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Karen

> .

   !

----------


## Dracon

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QybvBUjCQpg

      - *1 355 524*  ( 1  -  28 . 2018 .)!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> - *1 355 524*  ( 1  -  28 . 2018 .)!!!!!!!!!!!

      . ,     100%

----------


## Dracon

> .        ...

   -    ))))      ))))

----------


## MAD_MAX

> . ,     100%

    )))     , 2  ,     )))

----------


## Sky

*Jedi_Lee*,  . 3D Touch           .  - Apple     ,        ,  iTunes.
..     ,    쳺,      iPhone     .  .   .    10000 - 30000  ,     0,5-1  -  ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 0,5-1  -  ...

    ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

  ...    ,        ""    ,    , ,    iTunes,   -    ... ,       -...

----------


## Dracon

> iTunes.

   -  !  - !  !)) 
  Apple Music  . .)))  
PS:    iTunes,   iPod       !    .   

> 0,5-1  -  ...

  ...........   , , ,     30000 . -45000 .,    ""    "")))   

> ,        ""   ,    , ,    iTunes,   -    ... ,       -...

    !!!!
++++++

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ..     ,    쳺,      iPhone     .

     ,     .

----------


## infospacer

"",    ,    - iPhone... 
       ringer.org,    5   -    -   .    

> 

  *?*

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ringer.org,    5   -    -   .

           5 .

----------


## Sir_2006

> .

     

> "",    ,    - iPhone...

  ,  100 ! )))

----------


## Sky

> ?

    ,     .    ,     .         . 
        ?            .    ,  ,   .         OS  Android     ,      .     Windows Phone (Nokia Lumia 1520)  ,  iPhone.  ,        .

----------

> ,     .

       .       "-"    - - ,  ,          .     ,    ,

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,     .    ,     .         .

              ? )

----------

> ,     .    ,     .         .

        .    ,     ,              ,        .     ,         ,                 .    ?     ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> ? )

        .   ?        ,    .   ,      ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .   ?        ,    .   ,      ?

    ,       )  ,     ,

----------


## Dracon

' LG V30+ (LG V30+ H930DS black) 
        - https://www.lg.com/ua/products/wtb?modelId=MD05903896 
   25000 . (,   . .) 
"ѳ"    19600-20500 . (    3-  12 -) 
PS: ....... 4  2018     "",       (    㳺     ). 
****************
   LG V30+   1  2017 ........................  ,   .     ?))

----------


## Dracon

LG V30+  OnePlus 5T:  vs .   ?   - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWtdvAC6LYI
: 12 . 2018 . 
************************** 
LG    -   LG V30+: ,    LG V30+ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8FrJs34Q0I
: 4 . 2018 .

----------


## Sir_2006

> LG

   ,  ?   ?

----------


## Dracon

""   ))) 
""    - .  2016    , , ,    ,     . *  "Samsung Electronics " ,       - 20%,   2,7  .*   Lenovo   ""        . 
     ,   .      ,       .          .     ,      . 
         .           413  iPhone.      .      -,      M1, Paris, Homtom, Blackview, Meizy,      iPhone 6, *Samsung Galaxy*, HTC   550  .   ,  *     -,   -   .*        .   ** . ,           ,      .        ...................    

> ,  ?

       2 )))   5    (   ).   

> ?

   "**"+ ,     ""))))

----------


## Dracon

LG V30+     -     - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuuvgaG_J4o 
PRO Hi-Tech : 16 . 2018 . 
.....................LG V30+   ,   ,     LG,     LG      LG            ,  ,    . ..﻿

----------


## Dracon

-  Samsung Galaxy A7 2017 Duos ( ""  -   ).   ,  .   ,        ...............(    2018-2019 . .).

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> !

    - ! 
PS:    :   "",   ""     "",  Exynos ( ,      - dragon).................

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

9        2018      2018 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bEYTpS18q4

----------


## Dracon

,   ? 
1  -  LG V30+ 128Gb Black - https://ibelieve.com.ua/products/lg-v30-plus-eu
 - 19 999  -    !
 +   !!!
   POLET..........
  .........  
2  - C LG V20 H990DS 64Gb Black - https://ibelieve.com.ua/products/lg-h990-v20-dual-eu
 - 10 999   - !!
 IPS - !!
3  (2sim + 1) - !!!
  ( )..........  
3  - C Sony Xperia XZ Premium G8142 - https://ibelieve.com.ua/products/sony-xperia-xz
 - 19 999  -   .....
  ..........  
 ,   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,

   ...
 iPhone 8  V30+

----------


## 23q

,   

-     ,    -      
-   
-  -     
-    ,  
-    ,   3  .
-        -     
-      
-     ,   11 ...
-            ,   .
-       
 .     -

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,

  ,  
iPhone  ,     ,        

> -     ,    -

  ?   

> -

     ?   

> -  -

     

> -    ,  
> -    ,   3  .

     

> -        -

     

> -

  ???
 
 ,   ,       ,      Apple

----------

23q,      .      (, , )        (      ).           MIUI,       . ,  ,  .      . 
   .  Xiaomi Mi Mix 2 6/128  v30.    ,       2     .    -   ,     .     ,      Xiaomi Mi 6 Black/Gold 6/128 Gb Ceramic Edition,      4  .   835   ,    ,  5.15     .     Xiaomi Mi Note 3 6/128GB Black  .     ,          .

----------


## 23q

> ?

    ?    . 
.  :
!1 !  
   - , ..     !   
!2 !  
!3 !    "..."    
!4 !       -    
!5 !  "" - .
-------------------------
 ,       -    ""  !1 !
!2 !  ...        "", ???    !!!, 
!3 !      "" -          "..."
!4 ! -     ""       !!! wtf????
!5 !    "..."    
!6 !       -    
!7 !  "" - . 
-------------
   ?  -   !          - !           ??    ,    .   

> ?

     ?       !   

> ???

   .  .          ?         ,         !

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?    . 
> .  :
> !1 !  
>    - , ..     !   
> !2 !  
> !3 !    "..."    
> !4 !       -    
> !5 !  "" - .
> -------------------------
> ...

   ,      

> .  .          ?

      . iOS     .  ,

----------


## Sky

> 

  Redmi Note 4x '.

----------

³ ',    .     -    .  ,     ,      ,       ,         .          . ,          .        ,   .     䳿:   ,     ,        .    ,     ,   '       .
Ps    ?   MIUI?

----------


## Barga

> ?    . 
> .  :
> !1 !  
>    - , ..     !   
> !2 !  
> !3 !    "..."    
> !4 !       -    
> !5 !  "" - .
> -------------------------
> ...

  1. "Ok Google"
2. " "
3.  :)) 
1. "Ok Google"
2. " "
3. "  ?"
4. ""
5. "  "
6.  :))

----------


## 23q

> Redmi Note 4x '.

  ,      -  . 
   Redmi Note 4x  Xiaomi Mi Max2 -     ,        .   

> 1. "Ok Google"
> 2. " "
> 3.  :)) 
> 1. "Ok Google"
> 2. " "
> 3. "  ?"
> 4. ""
> 5. "  "
> 6.  :))

  ,    ,

----------


## Dracon

> V30+

         8+   5,7+      - POLET..............   

> ...
>  iPhone 8

    !!
    Apple (    2006 ).    Apple  !!!   

> ,    ,

   !!))) .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 8+   5,7+      - POLET..............

   ,    ,    . ,  IPS.
   , - , ,  ,    .
   XIAOMI,     : https://allo.ua/ru/products/mobile/x...4gb-black.html

----------


## Barga

> ,    ,

  ... !    : " !!!    !!!" :))

----------

> XIAOMI,     : https://allo.ua/ru/products/mobile/x...4gb-black.html

   Dracon,       .  ,       .  ? (     ,         ) ,  ,    .   , ,  .
     ,   L80.     ,      3        .      MIUI  7  9     (   5.1  6.0.1) ,     .

----------


## Dracon

> XIAOMI,     : https://allo.ua/ru/products/mobile/x...4gb-black.html

     ?))) 
, ,       - Mi Mix 2s !!! 
Xiaomi Mi Mix 2S:  ,        - https://3dnews.ru/967583   

> XIAOMI,     : https://allo.ua/ru/products/mobile/x...4gb-black.html

    : 29
: 10 877  14 199   https://hotline.ua/mobile-mobilnye-t...w_wcB#cond_new 
    ""    16000 .,   20000...)))   

> Dracon,      .  ,       .  ? (     ,         ) ,  ,   .   , ,  .

    ,     ........   

> ,   L80.    ,     3        .      MIUI  7  9     (   5.1  6.0.1) ,     .

       LG -  .        ....
    7, 2017 ( ,   ""  ),         (    " " ),      7 !  8-,  ,  9- ,   8    .
      -    5 ,      .   ,            ,      ,       ""))) 
  Xiaomi -   .
     ,  .   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

     

> ""    16000

      ,       ,    .
 11    -   ,

----------


## 23q

,    g3s  galaxy s4,     .      )))   .)
  7 2017  ,   ?   12  ,  ?)))     ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,    g3s  *galaxy s4,    * .

    ,     S4  ,    ,   ,     5- .    .
  ,  , -,

----------


## 23q

> ,     S4  ,    ,   ,     5- .    .
>   ,  , -,

       , .     s4, s5  ,    redmi note 4x     )

----------


## Sir_2006

> , .     s4, s5  ,    redmi note 4x     )

      Mi Max,  , , .    S8    ))
   S4 - S5  note 4x -    , ?      10     3-

----------


## 23q

s8     ,  ?   ?

----------


## Dracon

> 7 2017  ,   ?   12  ,  ?)))     ?

  A7 2017 -   ,    (   ).     2018  (     : - +   128  + )! 
  ,    ( -;  -;  . .  ).   

> 12

      9500 . -  (  "")!   

> s8     ,  ?   ?

  Samsung Galaxy S8 -       - +,      - !
  :  - ; ,   - ( , ,   )  . .  22000 .  24000 . -  )))

----------


## 23q

> (   )

    -  ,           ,   -    .    ?        ?    

> ,    ( -;  -;  . .  )

      ,    , ...       7 2017?

----------


## Dracon

8+

----------


## 23q

,   7

----------


## Dracon

> 

   .  .   

> s8     ,  ?   ?

    Samsung Galaxy S8!    "" Xiaomi /  / - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZZBlTZ8v9Y

----------


## Sir_2006

> s8     ,  ?   ?

   , ,    .   ,   ,  .    ,     ,    .   

> ,    ( -;  -;  . .  )

    )))    

> :  - ; ,   - ( , ,   )  . .  22000 .  24000 . -

    -      .   ""  -         . 
, ,        S9,  -         S8.     -  ,   ,      (     ),      .     250  ?   ,    iPhone 7-8.
 - -   .          4      ? ))

----------


## Dracon

> - -   .

   .   

> -      .   ""  -         .

     -   ,  ""     ))))

----------


## Sir_2006

> -   ,  ""     ))))

  ,   " "

----------


## Dracon

-  2018  - Sony Xperia XZ2 Premium 
Android 9.0 (  )
: 4   4360x2160 ,   18:9.
IPS- (  ). 
     OLED-  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Qualcomm Snapdragon 845;  6   
     ISO     Fusion ISP.
 . .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus  Exynos 9810  Snapdragon 845 
       (      ,       . .).................. 
,  ,       ,    Galaxy S9/S9 Plus  Snapdragon 845  Exynos 9810  . 
     Qualcomm      ,    Samsung    . 
PS: ,   Exynos 9810  Snapdragon 845 - ""...... 855!

----------


## 23q

))) ,     ))

----------


## Dracon

( )    808   660 (  , , ).
 "")))) 
PS:      - !!!   

> ))) ,     ))

  .....,           ()!

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQHkY5AwXzY

      3-4   ,   1-2 !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 3-4   ,   1-2 !

  ...  2   ,   . , ,   ,  .   ,     , . .   -. -      .

----------


## Karen

> ...  2   ,   . , ,   ,  .   ,     , . .   -. -      .

   -      .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Merry Corpse

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8CV_FN1L7c

----------


## Lara1

.    .       .

----------


## 23q

> .    .       .

----------


## Dracon

> .    .

     "",    1      (  ,       )!   

> .

    .   -  (  )! 
, ........  ""  95%   ( ,   )! 
*****************
 : 
"  ,    ?" - "   " (""    2 )

----------


## Dracon

Security Research Labs  *        Android-.*   , Google, HTC, Samsung, Sony, Motorola, ZTE, TCL            . 
 Security Research Labs   1 200 Android-    ,   2017 .                ,         .  ,       .        Google      ,   . 
 Security Research Labs ,          . ,    SoC  MediaTek    9,7  ,    Samsung      0,5. 
 Google    .    ,    ,    , ,    Google,   ,         .  , , ,   - ,     . Google     Security Research Labs     .  https://www.phonearena.com/news/Some...alled_id104036

----------


## art_b

1     .       ,   -,  2   .

----------


## Dracon

> ...  2   ,   . , ,   ,  .   ,     , . .   -. -      .

  ϳ  Samsung  * ,       .* 
Samsung     *  Galaxy J2 Pro.* ֳ  "" -  ,      . 
J2 Pro    :  ,       . *       2G  3G,        Wi-Fi.* 
 J2 Pro   - $185,   ""    . Samsung      :      ,   J2 Pro  ,      -     S  A.

----------


## Jedi_Lee

**

----------


## Karen

> **

           .      .
          .       . 
           ???

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ???

  ... ? 1-2%???    ?    

> 

      ,       ,         ,    ...    .    3,14   ,  - - .   ,           ...               .  ,    ()  ,         6-        

> 

  ..., .   ,   "   "...        . , ... .

----------


## Karen

> ,       ,

       . 
   .

----------


## Dracon

> 

            .....

----------


## Dracon

*Huawei P20 Pro* 
 ,        . 
   P20 Pro          ,   ,      . 
     Huawei P20 Pro       . 
 Huawei     -.     ,   .    Apple, Samsung  Google      .......... 
********************************************* 
  Huawei P20 Pro  2018 : **   **  . **   **   **   **  *Super Slow-Mo* **  **  **  **  **   **   * OLED*  *NFC*

----------


## Dracon

> Huawei P20 Pro

     - https://rozetka.com.ua/huawei_p20_pr...ght/p36387736/
Huawei P20 Pro 6/128GB Twilight  
  ,      ,    .........   ,   ,            !

----------


## Dracon

30  2018   Samsung     *  Galaxy S9  Galaxy S9+    128   256   '.*        1 ,  24tv.ua. 
ֳ      18 . 
 ,   Galaxy S9 / S9 +  64  '.       microSD. 
       ,   '  ,   microSD,   UFS 2.1.  ,         ,    '. 
 ,      microSD ,      400   '. 
 Galaxy S9  128  '  770  (20  ),    256    820  (21 400 ).     Galaxy S9 +  128  '   890  (23 200 ),    256  '   940  (24 500 ). 
    ,    .

----------


## Dracon

> p990?      p910,        .     ,    ,  '... 
>     ,  m600i,    - ,    WiFi,   300 ..

  
 2006 ,   $300 -     .
 2017-2018 . .,    $300 -   ...... 
   LG V20 ( - 2016 ,      24500 .  8000 .)     $300,  820 -     ,    .    ! ,    ,   ,     ......

----------


## Dracon

S, A, J   Samsung  


 
  Galaxy        . :    2017-18 . .  ? ,   ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> LG V20 ( - 2016 ,      24500 .  8000 .)

     LG  ,      . 
  V30+?  ?

----------

*Dracon*,     300$   2000?     (1,5)  ...

----------


## Dracon

> LG  ,      .

   .   -  LG   (,  ).  ,  LG,  Samsung,     -          .   

> V30+?  ?

      ......................... 
    ,     LG V30+,     "": 1).  -    IPS (  ,    ,  ,   LG,   Google Pixel...............). 2).   -     (        . ,    Always On Display  !). 3).  -  .............   

> *Dracon*,     300$   2000?     (1,5)  ...

  https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...84%D0%BE%D0%BD 
     IBM Simon,       *23  1992   IBM.  1994           BellSouth.*   

> Dracon,     300$   2000?     (1,5)  ...

   2000     "" Motorola T180 - http://www.sotovik.ru/catalog/phones/motorola/t180.html

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*...     .*

----------


## Karen

> *...     .*

            -    .   30  .

----------

> *...     .*

  3000       ,  5000  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 3000       ,  5000  .

     , , , ...              

>

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## kit



----------


## Dracon

> ** ,

     (Samsug A7 2017) *  ,  17 . * ,         . 
    . 
PS: ,    8  Samsug A7 2017

----------


## Merry Corpse

.  8 .  ,  . :
1)   (  ,   )
2)   (    ,   ,   ). 
    -    . Huawei Mate 10 Lite  ,      .   Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 4/64GB ,      . 
..   ,     ... 8 -  .

----------


## Michael

> Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 4/64GB

     Xiaomi -   .    Mi4c,   ,      ,  ,  .
  Redmi Note 4x,       .       ,       .
(   -      ). ,        .  
,      ,     .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,      ,     .

   - ,     .     Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 3/32GB,            .

----------


## Michael

Xiaomi -  Mi4c    ,   Redmi Note 4x  ,    ,    -   .      ,     ,    ,   .

----------


## 23q

Redmi Note 4x   ,

----------


## Merry Corpse

.   .       ,       +   .

----------


## Dracon

- Huawei Mate 10 Lite 
    (8) ,  *Huawei P Smart Plus* 
 / - 3G (WCDMA/UMTS)	 2G (EDGE)	  4G (LTE)	
  - *6.3* 
  - *2340 x 1080* 
  - *LTPS* 
   - 10	
  - 	
 - - 2	
 - - Nano-SIM 
  - 4 	
  - 64 	
    - microSD	
     - 256 	
  - 	
  - Android	
    - *24  + 2*  
    - Full HD / 19201080 / 	
 - f/2.0 /   /  /  HDR Pro /   (HD, 480 /) /  (3D Qmoji)
 - *HiSilicon Kirin 710* 
  - Cortex-A53 (64bit)	
 - ARM Mali-G71 MP8	
  - 4+4	
 - 2.2  + 1.7 	
   - 	
    - *16  + 2*  
    - Full HD / 19201080 / 	
 - f/2.2 /  
  - *3340 *	*
  - 	
  -  + 	
   - microUSB	
     - microUSB	
   - 3.5 	
GPS - 	
A-GPS - 	
Beidou - 	
 - 	
,  - 169
 - 75.2 
 - 157.6 
 - 7.6 
FM- - 	
Wi-Fi	- 	
Bluetooth 4.2 - 	
   (Fingerprint) - 	
 - 	
 - 	
 	 - 	
	- 	 







   -	 
 - 12

----------


## MAD_MAX

IPhone,   24 ,   ,    ,   . 
 iPhone.

----------


## V00D00People

> ,     ,       ?      ,        .     ,   ,       ?   ,

    17"       Acer Aspire 5 A517-51G .

----------

,       .

----------


## Dracon

> IPhone,   24 ,   ,    ,   . 
>  iPhone.

          ?   ?   ?)))   

> iPhone.

       .,      )))    !!  !!!   

> iPhone

   - *OnePlus 6T* -   
 OnePlus 6T  20-21  2018 .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVWv_9cb0nU

  **.   .   : *" ,   !"*. 
PS:        -  820,     ....   

> iPhone.

      "" ))) 
   iPhone Xs - $ 999
   iPhone Xs Max - $ 1099
   iPhone XR   ,   iPhone Xs, - $ 749
    Apple Watch  $ 499
       19  2018 . 
 Apple    "":      "",    Face ID,    .   iPhone X  iPhone XS  iPhone XS Max  iPhone XR.      . "-",      ҳ . 
Apple Watch Series 4.  " "    30%,     .  Apple Watch '  ,     ..........))))

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> iPhone Xs Max - $ 1099

   iPhone XS Max     ,    ,     $999,  . *   Apple    $1 099  $1 499   * ,   .   TechInsights        Apple  ,       . 
       256   .   ,      Apple  $443      iPhone X,      $50. 
   iPhone XS Max  TechInsights  OLED-,        80,5 .  ,   Apple A12 Bionic,      $72.      256   $64,     $58.  $44      . 
   ,  $443          .      iOS,  , ,       ,  TechInsights     .        Apple     .      ,      ,  . 
gizchina.com  
PS: 
 ,    )))  **,  Samsung        ** .                      .  
    Samsung      .   1  2018       Galaxy S9, Galaxy S9 Plus  Galaxy Note9.         3 790, 3 890  3 990 .            . *      ,       .*             3 900 .    ,       . 
      12      ,       ,    .  ,           10%    .   ,             . 
       ,   Home Credit. ,       ,     .

----------


## Barga

.        . 
  250 .      ,  ,     . 
    ,    ,   ,        .    450  ,      10  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,    ))) 
> ,  Samsung            .

   

> 450  ,      10  .

   ,   )

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,   )

  ...,        @

----------


## Merry Corpse



----------


## Barga

> ,   )

  ...    ! :)))   ,  ... :)))

----------


## 23q

??)))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ...    ! :)))   ,  ... :)))

    ?      ,   ,      )  
  ,    .           ,        .

----------


## 23q

- , ?

----------


## MAD_MAX

,     ?

----------


## Karen

> - , ?

            --      !!!!!!   

> ,     ?

     !!!! 
-  !!!!!

----------


## Dracon

> ...    ! :)))   ,  ... :)))  https://b.radikal.ru/b26/1809/98/708361d003d3.jpg

  ,  , ,   !)))   

> ...    ! :)))   ,  ... :)))  https://b.radikal.ru/b26/1809/98/708361d003d3.jpg

     !   

> ,     ?

    Iphone 8  Iphone X - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DB6nKR8vUp8 
  Iphone   Sara -         - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_abqWUBsYw

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*...         .*

----------


## MAD_MAX



----------


## Karen



----------


## MAD_MAX



----------


## Karen

!!!!

----------


## Dracon

> !!!!

   Google     2018   *Google Pixel 3  Pixel 3 XL* 
 Google Pixel 3  Pixel 3 XL     .       * Android 9.0 Pie*     Snapdragon 845    4       64/128 .    microSD    . 
        . Pixel 3  5,5-      2160x1080.  Pixel 3 XL  6,3  (2880x1440 ).  ,         . 
    -    8        12 .  ,          IP68.      2915   Pixel 3,  3430   XL-. 
,           . 
        ,    Google     ?))))))))

----------


## Sky

*Karen*, Nokia S40     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> ..................

   - -   '  Apple  .   ,  19  2018           Apple. http://apple-vad-cis-ua.asbis.com/wh...-buy?COUNTRY=3  
iPhone Xs  iPhone Xs Max      '  64GB, 256GB, 512GB       Gold, Space Gray, Silver. 
"ֳ     37,999        trade-in (       )   iPhone Xs   44,999     iPhone Xs Max", -   -. 
" Apple Watch,       40  44      Silver, Gold  Space Grey. ֳ   14,999  ", -   . 
  -   iPhone XS 64GB      37,999  .          40,999  . 
iPhone Xs 256      42,999 ,    ,     45,999  .   trade-in iPhone Xs 512   49,999 , 52,999     . 
 iPhone Xs Max        : 
iPhone Xs 64   41,999   (trade in); 44,999   -  ; 
iPhone Xs 256   47,999   (trade in); 49 999   -  ; 
iPhone Xs 512   53,999   (trade in); 57,999   -  .

----------


## 23q

6s,  2015 !!      11 -  .  mi8, .

----------


## MAD_MAX

8   ? ?

----------


## Karen

> 8   ? ?

  ̲ 8 -    .
 Q  .

----------


## Dracon

> 6s,  2015 !!      11 -  ...............

   
3  "")))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> iPhone Xs Max        : 
> iPhone Xs 64   41,999   (trade in); 44,999   -  ; 
> iPhone Xs 256   47,999   (trade in); 49 999   -  ; 
> iPhone Xs 512   53,999   (trade in); 57,999   -  .

  _              ,  ,      ,        ._

----------


## Dracon

2018 .  . 
   ( $350) - 10999 . - *Xiaomi Pocophone F1 6/128Gb* (Graphite Black) - https://www.citrus.ua/smartfony/f1-6...ne-632569.html
Pocophone F1:    ( Snapdragon 845) 
   ( $700) - 19999 . - *Asus ZenFone 5z 8/256Gb* Midnight Blue (ZS620KL) - https://www.citrus.ua/smartfony/zenf...us-628247.html
ZenFone 5Z      .  . 
   ( $480) -  14000   15999 .  *Meizu 16th 8/128Gb* (Midnight Black) - https://www.citrus.ua/smartfony/16th...zu-631651.html
Global Version *Meizu 16th 8GB 128GB* Snapdragon 845 Octa Core 6.0 inch 2160x1080P 3000mAh Battery Dual Rear Camera - https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Globa...OrigTitle=true
Meizu 16th       .   Meizu  .

----------


## Xel

! 
,      Samsung Galaxy A7 (  24  + 8  + 5 )? 
 ,     ,  8   5     (    ).     , .. 95%    .
,  ,      ,   -     . ,     10  .

----------


## Dracon

> ! 
> ,      Samsung Galaxy A7 (  24  + 8  + 5 )? 
>  ,     ,  8   5     (    ).     , .. 95%    .
> ,  ,      ,   -     . ,     10  .

   *Xel*,   Samsung Galaxy A7 2017

----------


## Dracon

> (Samsug A7 2017) [B]........   * 8*  Samsug A7 2017

  06.07.2018 19:41 
   2018  ""   LG V20 H990DS (   Android 7 Nougat)  * 8* 
PS:
Android  4.4.W: Wear
Android  5: Lollipop
Android 6.0: Marshmallow
Android 7.0: Nougat *Android 8.0: Oreo* 
(Android Go -  )
Android 9.0: Pie 
(Android Pie Go Edition -  )

----------


## GVL224

6 .
   " ",        ?         :)
  ,    " "     ,       ?

----------


## Dracon

,   

> " "

        " ")))  *Apple iPhone 6s Plus* a1687 16GB CDMA Unlocked (*Refurbished*) - $329.99 ( 9150 .)  - https://www.amazon.com/Apple-iPhone-...+6s+Plus&psc=1 
Apple iPhone 6s Plus a1687 16GB CDMA Unlocked (*Refurbished*) Customer Rating 	4 out of 5 stars (12) $329,99 	 
Apple iPhone 6S Plus 16GB Fully Unlocked - Space Gray (*Refurbished*)  Customer Rating 	4 out of 5 stars (73) $312,99 	 
Apple iPhone 6S Plus, Fully Unlocked, 16GB - Rose Gold (*Refurbished*)  Customer Rating 	4 out of 5 stars (32) $303,38 	 
Apple iPhone 6 Plus, GSM Unlocked, 64GB - Space Gray (*Refurbished*)  Customer Rating 	3 out of 5 stars (770)  $309,99 	 
Apple iPhone 6S Plus, Fully Unlocked, 128GB - Space Gray (*Refurbished*) Customer Rating 	0 out of 5 stars (0)  $399,99 	 
Apple iPhone 6S Plus, GSM Unlocked, 16 GB ? Rose Gold (*Refurbished*) Customer Rating 	4 out of 5 stars (1689)   $294,99

----------


## GVL224

> ,   
>       " ")))  *Apple iPhone 6s Plus* a1687 16GB CDMA Unlocked (*Refurbished*) - $329.99 ( 9150 .)  - https://www.amazon.com/Apple-iPhone-...+6s+Plus&psc=1 
> Apple iPhone 6s Plus a1687 16GB CDMA Unlocked (*Refurbished*) Customer Rating 	4 out of 5 stars (12) $329,99 	 
> Apple iPhone 6S Plus 16GB Fully Unlocked - Space Gray (*Refurbished*)  Customer Rating 	4 out of 5 stars (73) $312,99 	 
> Apple iPhone 6S Plus, Fully Unlocked, 16GB - Rose Gold (*Refurbished*)  Customer Rating 	4 out of 5 stars (32) $303,38 	 
> Apple iPhone 6 Plus, GSM Unlocked, 64GB - Space Gray (*Refurbished*)  Customer Rating 	3 out of 5 stars (770)  $309,99 	 
> Apple iPhone 6S Plus, Fully Unlocked, 128GB - Space Gray (*Refurbished*) Customer Rating 	0 out of 5 stars (0)  $399,99 	 
> Apple iPhone 6S Plus, GSM Unlocked, 16 GB ? Rose Gold (*Refurbished*) Customer Rating 	4 out of 5 stars (1689)   $294,99

   ,        ...    1    " "   ...

----------


## Dracon

Apple iPhone 6s Plus Refurbished     . 
     ,   , "".        - Apple iPhone Refurbished   .     Apple iPhone Refurbished + ............   .
  , *GVL224*,: *    ?    " "??)))*   

> .  ,    . 50 - ,   ,    60,    ,   ,  . 60 -   ,     ,     ,   ,       61.

  13.12.2006 *
 - Nokia*

----------


## GVL224

> Apple iPhone 6s Plus Refurbished     . 
>      ,   , "".        - Apple iPhone Refurbished   .     Apple iPhone Refurbished + ............   .
>   , *GVL224*,: *    ?    " "??)))*   
> 13.12.2006 *
>  - Nokia*

   ,   " "   ...
     4,5-4,7   ,    7   ...

----------


## 23q

https://resell.com.ua/blog/vosstanov... 
     ,

----------


## GVL224

> https://resell.com.ua/blog/vosstanov... 
>      ,

  , .

----------


## Dracon

> " "   ...

   *GVL224*, ,     ? 
**************************************************  ******* 
23/11/2018 *  ELARI NanoPhone C 2017* Platinum silver (LR-NPC-SLV) - https://shonada.com/mobilnyy-telefon...r-npc-slv.html
999 . -   *777 . -     ( 22,22%)*
ELARI NanoPhone C 2017 -     Elari NanoPhone.      .     30  (  2  ,  ),          1 ,  FM-,    -   ,     " ",    ,    ,   .   ,           .     Bluetooth-      ( , / ).     1000 ,        Bluetooth,         microSD  32 .     5       4    . :     ,  ,   Micro-USB, ,    ,  .  94,4 x 35,8 x 7,6   30   *..........,  !*

----------


## Jedi_Lee

>

----------


## GVL224

> *GVL224*, ,     ?[/B]

      6s plus  64  " "   ...
   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 7   ...

   

> 6s plus  64  " "   ...
>    .

              10   )

----------


## GVL224

> 10   )

    ,  ,   .
         .
   :)

----------


## Dracon

> 10   )

   . 
    :
    = $300 (28  300 = 8400 .)
   = $350 (28  350 = 9800 .)
    $450 (28  450 = 12600 .),   $400 (    -  - ).   

> 

    " "  25.11.2018   24-00 . 
  - 9,09%  100 . -   Samsung EVO Plus microSDXC UHS-I 128GB lass10 +SD  (MB-MC128GA/RU) - https://allo.ua/ru/memory-cards/sams...c128ga-ru.html

----------


## Dracon

,    2019   ,    ? 
1  -   Samsung Galaxy Note 9 SM-N9600 8/512GB Ocean Blue (*Snapdragon 845* + GPU *Adreno 630*) - *28999*  - http://easymac.com.ua/catalog/samsun...lue_snapdragon 
2  -   Samsung Galaxy Note 9 8/512GB Ocean Blue (*Exynos 9810* + GPU *Mali-G72* MP18) - *27949 .* - http://easymac.com.ua/catalog/samsun...k_id=184658079 
   : 
3  -    Asus ZenFone 5Z 8/256GB (ZS620KL-2A052WW) DS Midnight Blue (*Snapdragon 845* + *Adreno 630*) - *15999 .* - https://www.moyo.ua/smartfon-asus-ze...k_id=184659205 
4  -   Meizu 16th 8/128GB Black (*Snapdragon 845* + GPU *Adreno 630*) - *13799 .* - http://easymac.com.ua/catalog/meizu_...8gb_dual_black 
5  -  ........................................... 
 ,   .

----------

,     Pocophone F1      .   845   630.

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> " "

----------


## Dracon

> Pocophone F1

     Meizu 16th 
    2019  Pocophone F2  **,     (5 ).

----------


## 23q

6s(   ),  mi8   )

----------


## Karen

...
         .  , , .

----------


## Dracon

> .

     

> ....  * 2019*   ,

  . .  !!   

> , ..............

     2  (    2017 ,    2018 ).   

> ............., .

   .   )))    

> .........7 2017  ,   ?   12  , ......................     ?

  , Samsung Galaxy A7 2017 Duos SM-A720 32Gb Black  * 7000 .* - https://allo.ua/ru/products/mobile/s...2gb-black.html
 (6899 . + 7%   )
 (6999 . - )
 . .   

> )))

     /   180 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_cLAYhyBq0 
         ""))))

----------


## Sky

))   ' (4 + )

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> https://cdn.fishki.net/upload/post/2...4282/tn/30.jpg

   .
     "" ( ,  . .  ).    ,    ))) 
************************* 
Գ Huawei      HSBC,         - https://gordonua.com/ukr/news/worldn...mi-563245.html 
         ,        Huawei  ZTE    .                *
*
1  2018             Huawei Technologies  . ³,         .
   :         .
,      Huawei   2016 ,                   . 
7  2018    :           HSBC.    The Wall Street Journal     .       ,      - , , ˳. ,  ,   . 
 Huawei        ,    .      , *  - ,   Financial Times  7  2018 .* "       - ,     Huawei        . ֳ        .  *    Huawei * 
7  2018   ,         Huawei  ZTE    .       ,        .
  5G-  Huawei  ZTE      :    .
        ,            .  *  Huawei  ZTE    2012 ,                   .*          .
              Bloomberg BusinessWeek  ,     쳿            - ,        .
 ,    ,  30   ,    ,  , Apple  Amazon. Bloomberg ,      17 ,         Amazon  Apple.      . 
 , Huawei Technologies        (3G, 4G    5G).     㳺,        ,     .
      Huawe  ,             Huawei.   Huawei Technologies   -   - 쳿 .         ,        ,  2017 .        .  *   (   ) ?*

----------

> .
>      "" ( ,  . .  ).    ,    ))) 
> ************************* 
> Գ Huawei      HSBC,         - https://gordonua.com/ukr/news/worldn...mi-563245.html 
>          ,        Huawei  ZTE    .                *
> *
> 1  2018             Huawei Technologies  . ³,         .
>    :         .
> ,      Huawei   2016 ,                   . 
> ...

     ""  
p.s. ...,  2    .
...    ... -  .
 ,      ?

----------


## MAD_MAX

?  ?

----------

,  ,

----------


## MAD_MAX

???  ?

----------


## GVL224

> ???  ?

  --,    !
:)
 ,     .
 ,          :)
,  ,     .

----------


## Karen

.       !!!!

----------


## Dracon

> .       !!!!  https://cs5.livemaster.ru/storage/9f...lo-20-veka.jpg

      ? )))   

> ...,  2  **  ...... **.............

  **      2018 ,  (  )       ,      **  ))))

----------


## Dracon

> ))

   *Sky*,    10- "S" )))  http://galaxy-droid.ru/samsung-galaxy-s10/

----------


## Karen

> ? )))

  
 .      !!!!    ?!?!?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 2018 ,  (  )       ,        ))))

     pple  WP.   - Siri    Cortana,  ...  ,       ,        )

----------

> ???  ?

      ,    .
 , ,      AppleCare+ plan.
:   

> .      !!!!    ?!?!?

  
  .        .
    , .   

> .       !!!!  https://cs5.livemaster.ru/storage/9f...lo-20-veka.jpg

    . -   ?

----------


## MAD_MAX

> pple  WP.   - Siri    Cortana,  ...  ,       ,        )

    ? 8   .  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?

          ,   ,  .       ))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> Siri    Cortana

     

> ))

         
 ... *      Itunes*

----------


## Merry Corpse

*Jedi_Lee*,      ))    ,   3               (  ,  ) -    ;)

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> Jedi_Lee,      ))

   -   ,             .            -  -  ...    ,            ...  ,  , ......       ,    ...         ?      ,   ...  ,  ,            

> 3              (  ,

  ...  - ---- ,           ,    ...     .  ,   ,  ,  ...     -     

> 3              (  ,

  ...   .       ...   -  ,     ,       ""     ...          

>

----------


## 23q

,  .

----------


## froguz

> .

    .      .

----------


## Karen

> -   ,             .            -  -  ...    ,            ...  ,  , ......       ,    ...         ?      ,   ..

   
     WonderBox....   

> .      .

      - .

----------


## Dracon

> 

   iPhone,  ANDROID! - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QybvBUjCQpg
3 237 270 
: 28 . 2018 .   

> , ...................

  iPhone Xs Max ( ).    ,     Google Pixel 1 /  / - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mTc8GvXVNo
28 664 
: 9 . 2018 .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> iPhone,  ANDROID! - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QybvBUjCQpg

    )
 ,   ,   )) 
p.s.          .     Palessi.       -  , ,   .             .        .
     200  600 .
     Palessi    ,          20  40 .         "".
   ?
   .           3000 .           .
"     500 .       " -    .

----------


## Dracon

> ....................

  *Google  Levi's   ,   ,    -  *  (The Verge). 
 Always Together '        ,      . ,   ,      . 
       ,         .   Google  Levi's   ,        .  *ֳ   350 .    - Levi's.*  
PS:  

> 

   !!   
**************************************************  ******************* 
   TP-Link
TP-Link Neffos C9a (TP706A64UA) Moonlight Silver +  +    ! -* 2699 .* - https://rozetka.com.ua/tp_link_tp706...haracteristics
TP-Link Neffos Y5s Grey + ! - *2199 .* - https://rozetka.com.ua/tp_link_neffo...rey/p35089279/
TP-Link Neffos C5a (TP703A21UA) Grey - *1699 .* - https://rozetka.com.ua/tp_link_neffo...1ua/p32642919/ 
TP-Link,  ,   2   -  ,      ............      ))))))))))))))

----------


## Elizest

6- ?       ?   ,       .   ?

----------


## 23q

:    .

----------


## Karen

> :    .

----------

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5lYtzLB3-Y 
>   6- ?       ?   ,       .   ?

      4-  ?
 ,  .
    12 . )

----------


## MAD_MAX

> :    .

  ???

----------


## Michael

> ???

  ,  .

----------


## Dracon

> :    .

   !!
+ 
           : "  (, , -,  ) - 8  53.33%" .........................)))) 
********************************************** 
*ASUS Rog Phone*:    2018!     ASUS Rog Phone - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew34Rf26_6A
115 724 
: 22 . 2018 .  *      ??*

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 4-  ?
>  ,  .
>     12 . )

   
...   *iPhone 2G*      2008- .   ,  ,   , ,  , ,   ...   - !!!  10 !!! 10 ,     ...  -2  ,   -... ...   -  ,    ,   -8   ... , ,      ,    6- iPhone,   ...    10 .   , - ,  ,   .     ,     -  ... 80%    ,    ...  ,        20-22       17-19 ...     ,   iPad A1458...        "" - ...     ...    ,          -  ...     ,    ,           . *  ,   ?*   ,       ...    ?  ,  ... iPhone 2G-  ,    Finger Works []      ... ...  !!! iPhone 2G    2007.      29  2007 .   ?  3,14...   ... 23  2008       .       ...   2010  Google  Android  2.2   Froyo,    2010   Android 2.3 Gingerbread.   Froyo      ...      Android     ...     Apple     ...    Android,    Apple    *Finger Works []*??     -!!!  ""     ,        ...     

> ,       .   ?

  ....   , ,       ,  ,  -     .  ,    -     ...  6- iPhone,  ,   - ,  - ...     .    ... iPhon         ?    iPhone    ? ,  ,    ,        ... , ,  !   .

----------


## laithemmer

> -      ?

   ,  ,

----------


## Dracon

> -      ?

    ""   - !   

> ,  ,

   )))

----------


## alexx76

[QUOTE=Dracon;498864]  ""   - !   https://www.facebook.com/AlexElk/posts/2505259212819143 
     ..    ?

----------


## Dracon

[QUOTE=alexx76;498904] 

> ""   - !   https://www.facebook.com/AlexElk/posts/2505259212819143 
>      ..    ?

   , Alexandr Los,     :
1).  2018-2019 ..   (  )    32 . ,  ,    1       ,   -.
,      7 (2017)   32 ,      .  32  20   (17,9-19,6).  *,    10* (  12,4).     .
2).  ,   ,      16    ,        ( ,    ,  ;     ,     ,    ).   ,     2018   ,      )))
3). - (  ,     ). ,        (    ).
4).     (.)      ,    ( ,        ). 
:  Alexandr Los,      (,  ). 10 . .?   ,   2018  ( $350),   ,       2018   3-  .     ""   (Xiaomi  . .),     ,  ..................   

> ................     ......................................

   *alexx76*,   -          . 
PS: ........................7 (2017)   2019   2 ,  ! 
  (  )   .

----------


## Karen

> -          .

   .       "       ."

----------


## Dracon

*Karen*,   ( )    ! 
PS: 
           ,    .   

> 2017 Xiaomi,  Redmi 4X   .   ,      (!!!).   146%.................. *Xiaomi*  ,  .    **    -  .

    Xiaomi -    .      "" (        ;   Mi Band 2  -............).   
  : *"" - Xiaomi Mi Band 2* 
,      - - Xiaomi Mi Band 3

----------


## arozio

!      ,     !) Huawei G9 Plus     !     !    PUBG   !!!         4000 !)

----------


## Dracon

*arozio*,   $143 ?  ?)))

----------


## Karen

> *arozio*,   $143 ?  ?)))

   !!!!      ))))

----------


## Dracon

> !!!!

       2018  , .
:     Alcatel 3V;     BQ Fast;     Honor 7A Pro;     Jinga Pass Plus;    BQ Twin Pro;     Xiaomi Redmi 5  *: Xiaomi Redmi 5*
 Redmi 5    :          .      : 69 700   AnTuTu  35 fps     .      .   

> ...................    .................

      2018 
:     ASUS ZenFone 5Z;     LG G7 ThinQ;     Samsung Galaxy S9/S9 Plus;    Vivo Nex S *: Samsung Galaxy S9/S9 Plus* 
  2018   
:    ASUS ZenFone 5;     Honor 8X;     Nokia 5.1 Plus;     Nokia 7.1 *: Honor 8X* 
  Android- 2018 
:      ASUS ROG Phone;     Huawei Mate 20/20 Pro;     Xiaomi Black Shark *: Huawei Mate 20/20 Pro* 
 2018    
:     Google Pixel 3;     Huawei Mate 20 Pro;     Samsung Galaxy Note9 *: Google Pixel 3* 
   2018 
:       AGM A9;     Blackview BV9500;     Elephone Soldier;     Ulefone Armor 5 *: Ulefone Armor 5* 
   2018 
:      LG G7 ThinQ;     LG G7 Fit;  ezu 16th *: LG G7 ThinQ* 
   2018 
:       Sony Xperia XZ2 Compact;     Nokia 1 *: Sony Xperia XZ2 Compact* 
   2018 
:      ASUS ROG Phone;     Honor Play;     Xiaomi Black Shark *: ASUS ROG Phone* 
  2018 
:     BlackBerry KEY2;     OPPO Find X;     Vivo Nex S *: OPPO Find X*

----------


## GVL224

(     :) )  6,     ,   ,  .

----------


## Dracon

> **      (**  :) )..................

  100%.   ! ++++   

> ................. 6,     ................

          Apple  ,       ,* iOS      * .  ,   ,   .       ,  ,  ,  *    iPhone  iPad    * . 

   iOS,     ,       .  ,        ,      ,           . 
     .docx    Polaris Office.
1.      ,       .
2.   .      .
3.        Polaris Office.
          ,      ,      . 

            ,       .  iOS     ,       .
1.      ,       .
2.   . ,    ,     ⅻ.
3.   .
4.  ,    ,     .
5.       iCloud,              ,    Apple ID.
          , , Dropbox  Evernote.         3    .       :      ,        .            . 

   iOS-     ,     App Store      .       File Manager.
1.      ,       ,    .
2.       ...,      File Manager.
   ,          .
1.  File Manager    .
2.      Unzip.
         ,     .           . 
     ,          iTunes.
1.  iTunes         .
2.           .
3.  File Manager    ,          .
4.    ⅻ     ,     . 

   -        ,   iOS         .        , ,   Video Lite.
1.  Video Lite.
2.        -,    .
3.                    .
4.    .            .               ,   i    ,         .
     YouTube,       . 
      iOS,  iOS 9        ,         .  * ,  Apple          ,             .*

----------


## Dracon

> Samsung Galaxy Note 9

  SAMSUNG NOTE 9  4-   - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2w1nfCvVxM 
: 7 . 2019 . 
**************************************************  *********************************** 
   Samsung Galaxy Note 9    - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lb_16PUqvS4
: 24 . 2018 .

----------


## Dracon

*ces 2019* 
  | Honor View 20     - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQftSgzVzKA
: 9 . 2019 . 
Honor View 20         -.    CES 2019  -

----------


## Dracon

Gfk: 
           2018    :
1).*Samsung - 30,8%*
2).Xiaomi - 22,7%
3).Huawei - 15,9%
4).eizu - 5,7%
5).Honor - 3,9%
6).*Apple - 3,6%*
 2018  Apple   '   Huawei  Honor.  
           2017    :
1).*Samsung - 34,6%*
2).Xiaomi - 13,7%
3).Huawei - 13,1%
4).eizu - 8,3%
5).*Apple - 4,8%*
6).Honor - 2,8% 
 2018    Xiaomi  Huawei -  2017     .
   Samsung  Meizu  2018 , ,  -  2017     . 
PS: ............,      ""    ))))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 2018    Xiaomi  Huawei -  2017     .

      ,  Honor    .
           . ))

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> **

  *Apple* ҳ    *     iPhone  ,        *  ( Reuters). 
   Apple   ,              . 
ҳ  *   ,      * ,  Reuters ,  *     , 䳿,   볿.* 
      iPhone  12   .           2007   쒺  iPhone.  *ֳ    ,       Apple.*   

> ** !!!!

  * Apple         * .          ( The Guardian). 
    2018   Apple  $ 84,3  -  * 4,5% ,        2017* .   *  $ 19.97 .* 
           $ 13,17 ,  * $ 5  ,   * . 
   Apple,    '     .    * iPhone  $ 55   .* 
   2018     $ 1 ,           . *    Microsoft.*.........................

----------


## Dracon

Apple  -      - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fpcqbSjhlw 
...................    1  (   2 )    .  ** ,   . ,            .       .    . , , ,   .  .     .     ,    .    .   ,   ,    ,      ,     , .﻿....................

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> ..............           2018    :
> 1).*Samsung* - 30,8%.................

  *Samsung OneUI*:      Samsung - https://blog.allo.ua/ua/oglyad-samsu...ng_2019-01-39/  * 2016*  - / *Samsung TouchWiz* (     Galaxy S) * 2016*  - / *Samsung Experience UI* (    Android Nougat  Galaxy S7).  * 2019*  -  / *Samsung OneUI* (     Android 9 Pie).

----------


## kit

> . ))

    ?  ?  ?          Huawei Y6 Pro (TIT-U02),       ,         . ,  Y6 Pro    ,     Redmi 4A      Huawei    .  Huawei     EMUI,      (    ), , .
,  Huawei       ,        -   .

----------


## Dracon

> .........

   ,    ,    : *Huawei P20 Pro* ( -     MicroSD) *Huawei Mate 20 Pro* ( -  3,5-       MicroSD) 
  ,     - Huawei P20 Lite,     ........(  ). 
  : Huawei Honor 10, Honor View 20, Honor Play, Huawei Honor Magic 2, Huawei Honor Note 10, Huawei Nova 4, Huawei Honor 8X.....................  
PS:          Kirin

----------


## kit

4pda        Huawei/Honor   -  ,     OnePlus 6  Xiaomi Mi8.

----------


## Barga

https://youtu.be/9wGu5JEqv4k

----------


## 23q

> 4pda        Huawei/Honor   -  ,     OnePlus 6  Xiaomi Mi8.

        8     6s  !

----------


## Karen

> https://youtu.be/9wGu5JEqv4k

    
   , *Dracon*.

----------


## kit

> 8     6s  !

       OnePlus 6.

----------


## 23q

> (     :) )  6,     ,   ,  .

     

> ,   
> 
> -     ,    -      
> -   
> -  -     
> -    ,  
> -    ,   3  .
> -        -     
> -      
> ...

----------


## Dracon

> https://i.gifer.com/aPP.gif  
>    , *Dracon*.

   *Karen*,     ))))   

> 

  2-   -  ""!!!))))   

> ....................    OnePlus 6  Xiaomi Mi8.

  OnePlus 6  Xiaomi Mi8 -  ? / QUKE.RU / - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgwKzLC3bCw 
 Xiaomi Mi 8  OnePlus 6? Xiaomi  OnePlus??? - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gX85iLax6u8 
   Samsung Galaxy ▶️ 10 - https://blog.comfy.ua/onlajjn-transl...ung-galaxy-10/ 
*Samsung Galaxy S10*  20  2019      Unpacked  -.

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> Samsung Galaxy ▶️ 10 - https://blog.comfy.ua/onlajjn-transl...ung-galaxy-10/ 
>  Samsung Galaxy S10  20  2019      Unpacked  -.

  3  23  13 ))))   

> https://coub.com/view/1niww6

  ,    - *  Nokia 3310* 
 1997- Nokia  6110   ,   -. 6110        ,           .             ,  Nokia    Nokia,    ,         .       ,       -      . 
         6110,  ,             - . -    Nokia       Hagenuk MT 2000   . ,    ,      - .      Snake          . 
   ,           - . *  :       PC,       ,  !*  ,      Nokia    ,      . *Snake           , , ,   .* 
       6110,   *3310   ,     Snake   .*          II    . *     Nokia  ,  Nokia             .*  ,     350     Snake,          ,      Rovio. 
PS:   )) *Snake Rewind - iOS Trailer* - https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=wqYSpe_B7FY 
: 14  2015 .  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=244L8wt_teo
: 9  2015 . 
************************** 
     .    ,   .   ,         ( ). 
        Statista - https://www.statista.com/chart/12797...ost-radiation/  *      2017  Xiaomi Mi A1    1,75   .*  
 9     - iPhone 7)))     1,38   )))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

-!   !  , * 3,14 *

----------


## Dracon

> Samsung Galaxy S 10

   Samsung Galaxy S10     , ,  - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyaMMNWeSsQ 
 Galaxy S10/S10+      - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4czcy6yehg 
Samsung Unpacked 2019 -    ! Galaxy S10 / Fold / Watch Active / Galay Buds - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhPn2Ggupyk

----------


## lonly

> Samsung Galaxy S10    �� , ,

       .    ,  ,  ,      .  ,   ,    ,    .   ,    ,       Iphone   (         ).   ?
-      ? ,     .

----------


## Dracon

> .............      Iphone   (         ).

  ,   - lonly.
     -  ?))  ,    Iphone 7- (2016 ..),     - 2019))) 
PS: 
iPhone 7  iPhone 7 Plus    Apple,   Apple A10 Fusion    iOS 10 (,    iOS 12), * 7  2016 .*
iPhone 7    - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wL2Fm41M9eg   

> .........   .

    Galaxy S10+, S10  S10e    Galaxy Buds! - https://www.samsung.com/ua/smartphones/galaxy-s10/buy/
    Brandshop
    Allo
    Rozetka
    Eldorado
    Vodafone
    Moyo
    Foxtrot
    Comfy
    Citrus
    Territory
    27ua
    Brain
    Kyivstar
    Mobilochka
    Darwin
    Ringoo
   20.02.2019 .  07.03.2019 .    -    ,      .         : SM-G975F/DS, SM-G975F/DS, SM-G973F/DS, SM-G970F/DS      SM-R170  3 999     . ϳ           SM-R170   3 999   . 
Samsung Galaxy S10:   - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr51XIN97fU
ROZETKA 
Samsung Galaxy S10+ Special Edition 1Tb/12Gb,  -   - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUtElr9JkLM
Wylsacom 
 iPhone Xs Max,  Samsung Galaxy S10! - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZFTdD50IAk
 
  Galaxy S10 /   Galaxy S10e, S10  S10 Plus - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40AtRi73y5Y

----------


## Sky

> 

    "" .
  ,      ,     .  ,      ,      .       - .

----------


## Dracon

? - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haTN-dACgj4
Rozetked : 24 . 2019 . 
5        .   *iOS*-  *Android*-...............

----------


## Barga

iPhone           ,     iPhone  ,  .    Portaltele.com.ua        YouTube,         .    ,      ,      .    ,          .    1,4  ,   ,    : 52  , 131    10,2  .         .  :  iPhone        ,    ,         .   Apple            ,   iPhone  - .

----------


## Karen

> iPhone           ,     iPhone  ,  .    Portaltele.com.ua        YouTube,         .    ,      ,      .    ,          .

     
        ???

----------


## Sky

> Galaxy S10 /   Galaxy S10e, S10  S10 Plus - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40AtRi73y5Y

      iPhone ))      ,   Apple TV  iPhone

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,      ,     .  ,      ,      .       - .

   UI

----------


## Dracon

> UI

     

> ..........     ..........

   -  Samsung Experience 9 ?   

> Samsung

  SAMSUNG NOTE 9  4-   - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2w1nfCvVxM 
  GALAXY NOTE 9    - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSIk5bk5m88

----------


## Sky

*Dracon*,       9,  -, -.    - ,  ,  .      ,   .    .    , ,        .      곿   .

----------


## Dracon

> , ,

   ,   . 
 ,    "",   :
* ( 5 ) -  .
* -  14  ,    .
* - -))))) 
:
* ( 2 ) - ,  '      (    8,   9) -    .  *    +   -* 
(,   ,     ,   ).   

> !

  RG702 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQhInB4EYGg 
Experience the unsurpassed durability of the new RugGear Apex - RG702. It is the ideal rugged solution for people who are constantly on the move due to extreme outdoor activities or who work in hazardous environments. Made from impermeable polycarbonate materials of the highest quality, RugGear Apex - RG702 withstands extreme temperatures, water, dust, and multiple shocks. The IP68 resistance adds up to the glove touch capabilities, making the RG702 the best option for both adrenaline seekers and industrial workers. 
Ruggear rg 702 - https://rozetka.com.ua/63430022/p63430022/#tab=all

----------


## Dracon

*ֳ* ,         - *LG V50 ThinQ 5G* *LG G8 ThinQ* 
  LG  MWC 2019. LG V50 ThinQ 5G , LG G8 ThinQ - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9x-CXsyEkQ 
 ,    LG V50 ThinQ 5G         Samsung Galaxy S10 5G.......  *LG V50 ThinQ*
    : OLED, 6,4 ,   19,5:9,  QHD+;
    : Snapdragon 855;
    : 6    128  ;
    :  16  (F/1.9) + 12  (F/1.5) + 12  (F/2.4),  8  + 5 ;
    : 4000 ;
    : Android 9.0 Pie.  *LG G8 ThinQ*
    : OLED, 6,1 ,   19,5:9,  3120×1440 ;
    : Snapdragon 855;
    : 6    128  ;
    :  16  (F/1.9) + 12  (F/1.5) + 12  (F/2.4),  8  + Z Camera (ToF);
    : 3500 ;
    : Android 9.0 Pie.  https://itc.ua/news/lg-predstavila-f...sen-po-svoemu/

----------


## MAD_MAX

,   7,   7+,   s max.
       .

----------


## 23q

> ,   7,   7+,   s max.
>        .

      , ?

----------


## MAD_MAX

> , ?

       ? .

----------


## 23q

> ? .

  )) _,

----------


## MAD_MAX

> )) _,

      .
....

----------


## Sir_2006

> ֳ

     .       .   ,

----------


## Dracon

> .

   .    - .       .   

> .

  .      ,  .   

> 

      LG V20 H990DS,     ,  **      (   2016 ),    --. 
   - 25000 .      .  2018    LG V20 H990DS (   )     7500  10500 . (   ,         ).
 2019       ,    820        .  ,  2018 ,     ,   8 .
LG V20 H990DS -    2016    .   

> LG G8 ThinQ

        ,  LG G8 ThinQ     897 600 ,      $790. 
,   ,    LG G7 ThinQ ( $900). 
LG G8 ThinQ -       LG    . 
 LG G8 ThinQ       ..............   

> ............... 2018 ,     ,   8 .

  10   LG  Android 9 Pie ( ):
1  2019  -  LG  G7   LG V35
2  2019  -  LG V40, LG V30   LG V30S *3  2019*  -  LG  G6, *LG V20*   LG Q8 (2018)
4  2019  -  LG  Q9   LG X5 (2018) 
   -  Android 9 Pie  2019      . 
PS:
 2019  Google   ,     - Android Q. (10 )
  Google Pixel,   Beta 3   : ASUS ZenFone 5z, Essential HP-1, Nokia 8.1, *Huawei Mate 20 Pro, LG G8 ThinQ*, OnePlus 6  6T, OnePlus 7 (    ), Oppo Reno, Realme 3 Pro, Sony Xperia XZ3, Tecno Spark 3 Pro, Vivo X27, Vivo NEX S, Vivo NEX A, Xiaomi Mi 9, Xiaomi Mi MIX 3 5G.

----------


## kit

> $790.

   dxomark - 96 .
Pixel 3a -  399 ,         Pixel 3,   101 ,        LG G8 ThinQ         ? 
OnePlus 6, 6T  .

----------


## Dracon

> OnePlus 6, 6T

  OnePlus    OnePlus 7 - https://rozetked.me/news/5796-oneplu...onsa-oneplus-7 
OnePlus   OnePlus 7 Series Launch Event.   *14*   , -   (),  16    . 
 ,     :* OnePlus 7, 7 Pro  7 Pro 5G*.    OnePlus     The Verge. 
        OnePlus 6T,  6,4" (FullHD+),       3700   20- . 
  Pro  6,7-    QuadHD+    90 ,      4000  (WarpCharge 30 ).

----------


## Barga

> - .       .

      LG G2,    LG G3  G4. G3           .  G4         .   !       .    !  G3  - ,  G4      .   ! .. .  ! 
G3      . ! .  G4.  ! . ! :))
  .  ! G5      .   .  .  .       ,  . LG G6     . 18:9.     .    . 
  ....  ,  .      ....
 G4   2018    .   .          .               .       .     .

----------


## Dracon

> LG G2,    LG G3  G4. G3           .  G4         .   !       .    !  G3  - ,  G4      .   ! .. .  ! 
> G3      . ! .  G4.  ! . ! :))
>   .  ! G5      .   .  .  .       ,  . LG G6     . 18:9.     .    . 
>   ....  ,  .      ....
>  G4   2018    .   .          .               .       .     .

     )))   

> !

  *Barga*,    . 
      G  LG,  ,    (LG G2) -    LG G4.     (  )     .        ,     ().
LG G5 -   .    .  ,   ,     (      )  .     ,    . 
LG G6  LG G7 (  ) -  ......
LG G8 ThinQ (  ) -   (    ) ? 
      V  LG,    LG V10 (  ).     (  +  +  ),          .       (    ).        ,     (). ,   ,     ,  .         LG G4.
LG V20 (  ) -  LG V10 +    .        (2016 ),  ,  .     +      .     3200,         .      +  ,    - 2016   .    -   LG V20 H990DS.  ,   .
LG V30, LG V30+, LG V35, LG V40, LG V40+  LG V45 (  ) -   (  ). 
LG V50 ThinQ (  ) -   (    ) ?

----------


## Barga

! LG G8    .     .

----------


## Dracon

> !

   

> 

    

> - .       .

    ,  .     
PS:   

> *G*8 .........

   ,  *G20* ))) - BMW 320d *G20* 2019
 BMW 320d *G20* 2019.      BMW. - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFMSujpIHo8 
 BMW 330i *G20* | BMWeast Garage - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjoFXgs85qw

----------


## Dracon

> LG V50 ThinQ

    Slashleaks *http://www.slashleaks.com/l/lg-v50-t...source=ixbtcom*
       ,      . 
     AI Score 27 107    LG V50 ThinQ
1  - LG V50 ThinQ
2  - Vivo Iqoo
3  - OnePlus 7 Pro.
4  - ZTE Axon 10 Pro 5G
5  - Samsung Galaxy S10+
6  - Samsung Galaxy S10
7  - Samsung Galaxy S10
8  - Xiaomi Mi 9 Explorer Edition
9  - Huawei P30 Pro
10  - LG G8 ThinQ. 
    - *https://www.ixbt.com/news/2019/05/13...v50-thinq.html* 
PS:
ϳ    ,   *    5G*.     Samsung Galaxy S10 5G  LG V50 ThinQ 5G,    . 
      5G, *   ϳ , SK Telecom, KT  LG U*,    .            .   *LG V50 ThinQ 5G       500  (13 200 .)*,        ϳ    .........

----------


## Dracon

LG v50 ThinQ 5G Teardown Disassembly Repair Video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV0sHCt7C-Q
PBKreviews
: 14  2019 . 
LG V50 ThinQ開箱試玩 - 加多個屏幕變身折疊手機 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tmaWUEpiLk
UNWIRE.HK
: 17  2019 . 
LG V50 솔직하게 말씀드립니다. - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOXCz462Wwo
TALKSUNNY ・ 톡써니
: 18  2019 .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

(   ) /  / - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVD1orTCYN0 
   ,    !   .... 
 .     ,    .     ,   .

----------


## Dracon

> 곿   .

  ,   곿   .   

> SAMSUNG NOTE 9

  * // *  
*     - Samsung Galaxy Note 9 8/512GB Ocean Blue* (        ).
     2019  *  Snapdragon*.     ...                 ...        .              ...  -    .       . 
  ...              (      ..    ) Meizu ....   MX3  Meizu Pro 6 plus ....       ..         ,    .      ..   ,         ...    .... (     ) Meizu Pro 6 plus    Hawk   52 .. .    )) -           ,       .         ...          ..         )))  
  ...  Meizu Pro 6 Plus ..        ...     Huawei P20 Pro .... ..    ....             ..      ,      ...   ..  ..  ... -            ..        ,        ..    ....    80%   ,       .       ..    ..   .       ...      -  ....       (      Note 9,        ).      ,   970   .....  
         ..     S9... S9+ ...        ..  *  Note 9*.                 ....    ..          (        ..   ,      ).     ,      ...  5-8  ..    ...      280!!!   286.
   S9   ,  .. ..         ,           .     P20 Pro  ,   .
   .   6/128  8/512 ....           (  *      3-4    ,   * ,   S10        ...       S12-13 ))))   *  8/512* ...  2      .         4.6-4.0  .        3.5  ...   15  ..            .        .      ..               8     6.
       ...      .     . -     ..      .              ...         . -               .         ..      55  (    4.3 ,  1 ,        49  !!!!) ...      128 ..        .          1-2  ...     ( )  600-1000  +  ,       .     "  " ...     -  8/512    .

----------


## Dracon

> SAMSUNG NOTE 9

  * // *  
 -     *     - Samsung Galaxy Note 9 8/512GB Ocean Blue* (        ) - .  **  ..         ..     Hawk,    tower defence.     Meizu Pro 6 Plus..    Hawk     ...    .            . **   (   P20 Pro    ) ,            ""   ...   .  *  S-pen* ....           ..      .   ..    ,         17   .          ..         ..       ,           " 6 "  ...          ...     .               ...       ...         .    .    ,           .          ,   ,    ))))  * Always on Display* ....       .    ..   ...    ,             ..          +       .            ....  **  ....   ,         (   2019     ).       .
   ..   .                ,     ..              ...       ,      ,      .      .  +6 ,       ,        5       ...               ,      ,  3-4   .    ,      ..        .                .          100%  **  -  .. 100% ...        ....  .     Note 8,        ,     .          .. , ,    ...      Note 9   .  *: S-Pen, ,    , ,*  
:    
 ,   ,     )

----------


## Sky

*Dracon*,   곺 "'"? ))

----------


## Dracon

*Sky*,     - Nokia 9 PureView ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> Nokia 9 PureView

----------


## GVL224

:)

----------


## Dracon

> Nokia

   NOKIA   2019 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBFadMWB2-8
: 15  2019 .
   NOKIA   

> :)

    !   -,    )))     )))     ""! ))   

> *OnePlus 7 Pro*

   OnePlus 7 Pro -  Android 2019 ? - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5W8Jy7S7PqE
: 29  2019 .

----------


## Sky

> *Sky*,     - Nokia 9 PureView ?

   ))        "  41 ,        ".

----------


## Dracon

> *5G*

  Samsung        (*6G*) 
 Samsung       ** ,     5G,    *The Korea Herald* -  
     ,   ,        ,    ,    5G-,   . 
     - Samsung  .  *Samsung starts 6G network research at new center* - http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?...0&ACE_SEARCH=1

----------


## GVL224

?

----------


## Dracon

*Sky*,    Mac Pro  Pro Display HDR ? 
PS:
................** ,  1,536    (12   128    ECC),   SSD  2 ,   28-  Intel Xeon,       Apple     NVIDIA Quatro RTX 6000 (    Radeon Pro Vega II  ) *   40  .            ( Apple)*.   Mac Pro     ,   ,  ,     , ,   .............   

> ?

  , Jedi_Lee -  ""  5G ))))    

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=_VAExXwh79s

  iOS 13 
     ,     2019 .     , ,   ,* Apple-     iPhone*.                  OLED-. ,                ,   .  ,                . 
    . , ,        - ,  Apple          ,   . *   Face ID  30%,        50%*,    . *    Apple  * ,     ,              ,               iOS. 
*  , , ,     * .       ,     ,    .  *   Apple  * ,          . ,           ,    ,   Apple               . 
           .  *       ,  ,  *   ,  , ,    .         ,        iPhone.    ,           ,    . 
* iOS 13      *      -,   Files. ,      ,  Apple    iPhone 6    ,         ,   iPhone 6s   ...............

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Karen

*Dracon*, !!!     :   
  12×6.5.    -    .         . 
          . 
 -            .      .

----------


## Dracon

*Karen*,         (    ).   ,     :      iOS,    Apple iPhone SE.   ,   ?      ,    128  ( Apple iPhone SE 128GB),     ,  ,    :  64   32    16.    ,  ,     .   *Karen*,    ,   ,    .         -.

----------


## Karen

> (    ).

   *Dracon*,   -  . 
    Apple,        .  
   ,        -   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> -

   -5-  5 ,   ,  ... .   .  .

----------


## kit

-  Google Pixel ( XL),  ,   -   .
  Pixel -       - 2770 mAh.

----------


## Karen

> -  Google Pixel ( XL),  ,   -   .
>   Pixel -       - 2770 mAh.

      .

----------


## GVL224

> .

   ""   ...
       ()       4-4,5 .

----------


## Karen

> ""   ...
>        ()       4-4,5 .

  ...

----------


## kit

,  HTC U11 5,5" (153,9x75,9x7,9 ).

----------


## Barga

> ...

  https://ek.ua/list/122/mp-216/smartf...o-4-5-dyuymov/     .

----------


## Dracon

> ...

   *Karen*,     ....

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*,     ....

       ?

----------


## Barga

> ?

     ... :)))  https://www.moyo.ua/smartfon_sony_xp...ck/331550.html https://www.moyo.ua/smartfon_huawei_...ck/381016.html https://www.moyo.ua/smartfon_huawei_...ld/413959.html

----------


## Karen

> ...

    ?

----------


## Dracon

> ?

  . 
 ,       - *Sony Xperia XZ2 Compact* 
ϳ  : *1). 2 Sim* *2).    19  (+++  4K/3840x2160/)*
:
 Motion Eye / 1/2.3-  Exmor RS      /  : 1.22  /  25-   Sony G Lens   f/2.0 /    Bionz    /     960 / (Full HD/HD) /   (/) /      / 8-   /       HDR /      /    : ISO 12800 /    : ISO 4000 /    /     /     /    SteadyShot     (5- ) *3).   () - 5  (+)*
:
 f/2.2 / 1/5-  Exmor R    / 23-   /    : ISO 1600 /    : ISO 1000 /    SteadyShot     (5- ) *4)  - : 
 - 65 
 - 135 
 - 12.1 
ĳ - 5* 
,  ,   ,    ,     4,5   . 
 Sony Xperia XZ2 Compact
-  Qualcomm Snapdragon 845
-   (,   )
-  ,      (  ~73.5%)
-  FHD+ ( ,   ),
-

----------


## Barga

> ?

    !!! :))) 
  .    .

----------


## Karen

> !!! :)))

     !!!

----------


## Dracon

> ?

   *Karen*,   ""   ""    ,  "",  *Barga*,  - https://www.moyo.ua/smartfon_huawei_...ck/381016.html   

> .................https://www.moyo.ua/smartfon_huawei_...ck/381016.html

----------


## Barga

> *Karen*,   ""   ""    ,  "",  *Barga*,  - https://www.moyo.ua/smartfon_huawei_...ck/381016.html

      . 2     ...  .

----------


## Dracon

> ............           .

   *Karen*,    ?

----------


## GVL224

> *Karen*,    ?

    :)

----------


## kit

> . 2     ...  .

     .     Huawei     .

----------


## Dracon

> 

     ""    )))   ""  )))    

> Huawei

   ,      ** - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tp-wANKbvrQ 
:  ** .    ,       .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> *iPhone* 10

  Foxconn     iPhone   - https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/11/1...-import-duties 
      Huawei *        Apple*.                .  Foxconn,     ,         ,         . 
- Foxconn       Bloomberg  The Wall Street Journal,  25%       . ,      iPhone    Apple  20%-      ,     ,     .  *  ,       *              16%     40%.   Apple        ,         6-7%. Foxconn       Apple,  ,    ,    . 
  Huawei   ,             Apple      ............   *       -     )))))*

----------


## GVL224

> *       -     )))))*

  ?
          ?
 !  !
    ?

----------


## Dracon

> 곺 "'"? ))

  *Sky*,    ""   )))))   *Sony   Xperia  * .  
         ,     Nokia 9 PureView     ,  ,    .     Gizchina, * Sony     * . 
      (  Sony Xperia), ** .      ,     ,  , ToF-          .      ....

----------


## Barga

> ?
>           ?
>  !  !
>     ?

    ,    ? :)))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ...    3-5 . .  .,     

> 

  ???     1500 .-  ,          3,14?  5  3,14,        ,  ,  ,  ,   7-8 . .,   5-6    25.  ,   ,  ... , , , ...      ,   , ,  ,   ,   ,      ,            ,     ,   - , , ... , , , ,       ?  !       ...   -  -...

----------


## Dracon

> ...........  ** ...............

  *:* 
   ? 
   ,            10  ? 
 , , 1   ? 
        4G     ,   ?   *:*
      .   -    ,     - . 
   , ,    .    , *           ,        .*  
    (5-10 . .,  $200-$400),      10%    ,   ""    -  ,-       . 
   ,   : -     ,   ,     .               -  .   **  ,     ** ,        .  -                33   . *  ,      .   ! ,       5 (),          , , , , ,   ..  ..* 
      .....................

----------


## Dracon

> Huawei     .

  *   Huawei $30*    Huawei         ,     ( Bloomberg). 
*  ,     .    ,        :      ,      .        2021* , -  ,  Huawei.  * 2018    Huawei       206  .*      250    2019      300   2020 .  *   2019       59   Huawei  Honor ,     50,3%   .*   Huawei   䳺             .  *    Huawei    ,         40-60  * ,   2018 . ϳ  Huawei   ,             40%. ³  ,  *   Huawei    2019-2020    $30 * .

----------


## Dracon

> .

  *Karen*,         - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqihoM8vL8U 
  ( :   2019  -  ?),   ,     ))))) 
Karen,           ,     -       2019! - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqL0OhKBOgw

----------


## Dracon

> :​ *OLED*

  *  - IPS  OLED ?*
  OLED  IPS?      - OLED  IPS? 
       ?  
  ,     ,  ,        ,   ' ,       . 
     . * IPS   .*         ,       ,       ,          . ,     ,     㳿,     񳺿 .    , OLED        ,           . *   IPS  ,   OLED*.        IPS ,     ,            .  , IPS           OLED,     ,         . * IPS       * .           ,        .  ,            IPS.     OLED       ,           .    - OLED         IPS. *IPS    .* OLED       ,             -     OLED      .   IP     .      IPS      .     - ,           . * IPS     .*      㳿 IPS   ,      ,      ,      '  IPS .   ,   OLED    -      ,           . *    -    OLED*.        ,        ,    . ³    ,        ,        .  ,       . ,    -      ,     . *  OLED .*    ,              '  .       ,  ,         . ,        OLED ,     -       . * OLED   .*     -  .          .         -        OLED,         ,      .   OLED    ,   . 
  IPS    : *    , IPS     ,           ,      ,        .*  
   , *IPS  OLED?       * . 
 DC Dimming/DC Light   - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-3-LQptthI

----------


## Dracon

-  6   (2019 )
- Asus * ZenFone 6 (2019 )*
- ?  !   

> *IPS*     ,

  *ASUS ZenFone 6*:    ,     - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg7KDP74pr8

----------


## GVL224

> -  6   (2019 )
> - Asus * ZenFone 6 (2019 )*
> - ?  !   
> *ASUS ZenFone 6*:    ,     - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg7KDP74pr8

   ,  ...

----------


## Dracon

> - Asus  ZenFone 6 (2019 )

  2019 
   '  (        IPS ).        OLED ( )     .    OLED    ( "" ).  ""     OLED . )))   

> -  6   (2019 )

  2019 
      -    '  (    -          - , ,  -    - ). 
**************************************************  **************************************************  ********************   

> ASUS ZenFone 6

     ASUS ZenFone 6 
:     IPS, 6,4", Full HD+, 19,5:9
:     Qualcomm Snapdragon 855
   :     6 /64 ;  6 /128 ;  8 /128 ;   8/256;  *12 /512  (ASUS ZenFone 6 Edition 30    30- )* 
:     48  (IMX 586, f/1.79) + 13  (  125)
:     5000 
:       ,       Quick Charge 4.0, NFC, , 3  (2 - + 1   2 ) 

ANTUTU:     385 358
GEEKBENCH 4:     3537 single-core  //    11 278 multi-core
:      19,5

----------


## Barga

2019     ,    ,   ,         .       ,         . -      ,     ""     . 
,    .   XXI       ,        .         Nokia 3310, ,      ? 
    (      )  ,       ,         .    :      .  ,     ,         ,          . 
 ,    .             .                  - ,  .     ,     . "  -   ",   . 
              ,    90- ,         . ,    .     ,   ,         ,      . 
    :   ,          ,           ,           . ,  ""    .

----------


## Dracon

> -      ,     ""     .

     Vivo    *    Vivo SUPER FlashCharge  120* . ,         *       4000   50%  5      13* . ,        ,          20   6 . 
120-      - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VSwF5NtpD8   

> ,     ,

    5G! - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvzffldMokM 
     - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hX12GL-gvY

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> https://coub.com/view/1pk24q

    -   ! 
********************* 
Xiaomi Mi band 4 vs Honor band 4 !   + !    ? - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zmZIvEa3H8
SMART 
: 26 . 2019 .

----------


## Barga

4 ? :)))      10   ! :))   ....  
        23 ,   58 ,     ,  81-. 
       Cable.co.uk  ˲.net. 
,          207      12- .          . 
,    ,        7.72 /.  ,     5 ,  1:28:28. 
        ,       14 ,     .     Cable.co.uk  ,         5  -            . 
ѳ,        ,     ,           70 /.          ,    . 
 ѳ     ,      ,         " " (FTTP). ,   ,           . 
, , , ͳ          -          55.18 /.    38.85 /.  . 
,       ,   152  -     2.69 /. 
   75 ,   8.66 /. 
  ,         ,  ,    66   57.        13.19 /. 
    ,  M-Lab -  ,       ,     .

----------


## Dracon

> .................  ...........

  *  trade-in* (  ,  ,    ). 
            . 
* trade-in*,    ""    .   

> 4 ? :)))      10   ! :)) ....

   )))    !   

> ....

  ""    ,    =  ""    .     ,      ))))

----------


## kit

> *  trade-in*

    ?

----------


## Dracon

> ?

      ))))
   )))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> -   !

----------


## Dracon

> https://coub.com/view/1xgtkc

  SERVO R25 2.8" Mobile Phone Dual SIM Card with Bluetooth 5.0 TWS Wireless Earphones 6000mAh Power Bank GSM WCDMA GPRS Cell Phone - https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/32963...OrigTitle=true 
    ,     ,   , , .
     ,          !    

> Huawei     .

         Huawei      Android.         ,      ,        Google  Apple. 
    Le Point   ,   *    HongMeng OS   5 .* ,   , ,     *   Google Android,        Apple iOS.* 
        Google,    ,        Google Play.    ,  iOS  Android    ,   ,     .  *Huawei          .* 
  HongMeng OS (  )  *Ark OS (  )*        -  2019 ,    -  Android      2019 .  https://news.mydrivers.com/1/630/630330.htm

----------


## Merry Corpse

> Huawei      Android.

     WP  (

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> https://coub.com/view/1xhk2y

   ,    )))    

> https://coub.com/view/1xhk2y

    ASUS ZenFone 6 (2019),     (      ) -       ))))

----------


## Dracon

* ,    !*
    Asus ROG Phone!  2019   8-10   ,    2018 ! 
   ASUS ROG PHONE +   - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmrQDCenjyA
: 24 . 2019 .

----------


## Dracon

> OnePlus

  *  OnePlus 7 Pro    *  *=  $324,21,     $670,00* 
      OnePlus 7 Pro    Quad HD-  90 ,   UFS 3.0            (  5G-).        .  *   $324,21*.        ,    ,           . 
 ,   Samsung Galaxy S10+    $420.      OnePlus 7 Pro   6,47- AMOLED-    Samsung. ,    Galaxy S10+   $6,5 . 
 OnePlus 7 Pro   $70.       $27,29, 6    LPDDR4X   $26,    128   $20.     2/3    . 
  OnePlus 7 Pro    $669    6    128   .       . ,       .   https://www.gizchina.com/2019/07/12/...-324-per-unit/

----------


## Dracon

Apple       ,             . *  BankMySell      iOS  Android        iPhone.* 
  , *    Apple    2019-  * .    38 000      15,2% ,     26%  iPhone X       Android-.    Samsung  iPhone   7,7% . 
  , *    iPhone      2011    73%  * .      Kantar Group  Gartner, ,  *   2019-  36%        Apple    2,4%  * . + 
*               .*  https://9to5mac.com/2019/07/17/iphone-loyalty-report/ 
iPhone loyalty falls to all-time low, new report suggests
Jul. 17th 2019 6:07 pm PT

----------


## Dracon

> ,    !

    :  ZTE Red Magic 3  PUBG, 4K, Qualcomm 855, IMX586, 2019 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1ZjE70kHsE 
AnTuTu          2019 .   Android-    - Nubia Red Magic 3.      7000   Nubia Red Magic 3.   https://world-smartphones.com.ua/sma...ia-red-magic-3 
 Nubia Red Magic 3 12/256 - 18659 .
 Nubia Red Magic 3 8/128 - 14864 .
 Nubia Red Magic 3 6/128 - 13283 .

----------


## Dracon

*ASUS ROG Phone 2* 

    Qualcomm Snapdragon 855 Plus ( 1   2,96 ) 

    Adreno 640 (  640 )

    12  DDR4

    512  UFS 3.0

    6,59, Super AMOLED, 19,5:9, 120 , HDR, 108%  DCI-P3, deltaE < 1,0 

    48  (Sony IMX 586),   

    ,     ,   ,  ,            
 ASUS ROG Phone 2  :    - https://mobiltelefon.ru/post_1563898795.html

----------


## Dracon

24.07.2019 
 ASUS      ROG Phone 2   . *      Snapdragon 855 Plus     .*    ,    ,   . 
  6,59- OLED-   Full HD+,    ,   HDR10    120 .        Qualcomm Snapdragon 855 Plus     6000     Quick Charge 4+  30 . 
      .  
ASUS ROG Phone 2 Tencent Elite  8    128      *$508* 
     Enjoy Peace in Beijing (     )   *$537*.  
 12/512    *$872* 
  Enjoy Peace in Beijing - *$901* 
    Extreme Edition -  *$1162* 
    Esports Armour -  *$1900* 
   Esports    ,     30         . 
       ,     31  2019 .  https://www.gizchina.com/2019/07/23/...arting-at-504/

----------


## Barga

,          
    . 
  ,           , ,  ,    .     ,       . ,   ,     ,  /  ,          . ,      ,      ,  ,  .  :     ,       .      ,       ,         .  -    ,        ,           . 
   ,      :  - , ,    (  ,    ,     ),          .       -         -   ,     . 
       : ,       ,    ,  .          . 
    ,   ,   ,     ,   .             .   ,          ,    ,                 -  . 
  ,           .   , ,      .     .     -         ,         . 
     ,  ,        ,     .    :        -        ,                .          ,      -    ,     .      ,    , ,    . 
 ,      ,  .      ,       . ,    ,      ,       . 
, ,      .        ,     (  ,   )     . ,             .      .     ,      .         .      . 
     ,  .    ,  .    ,        .   ,   .   ,      . 
       ,         .         ,           .   ,       - .           - ,             .

----------


## Barga

,            ,       .     .       ,   ,   ,      .     ,      -  (   ), - - (    ,   ),    ,   ,   .   ,  ,    ,      .      ,         . 
  100%    ,              ,      ,      .    ,     ,       ?     .     .           .       .        .                 ,   .           ,   .       ,   . 
  ,  ,     , ,     ,   .        ,     -,     .       ,   .       ,     ,    .      :        .            .        . 
         .   ,      .   -      ,         -   .     ,    ,       ,   .  ,      , .           ,              ,       . 
            ,     .           .      ,     ,   ,     -,    ,        ,      .      ,    ,  :     ,   . 
 , ,    ,     ,      ,    .             ,   ,        .   ,      ,     , ,       ,   (, , ),   -           .  ,    .    ,    ,   ,    .       ,  . 
 , ,   .   ,        .  ,          .    ,     16   ,   ,   ,    ,  -     .                . 
     .         .        . 
dsnews.ua

----------


## werdertt

,     Huawei...       p8 lite

----------


## Dracon

- Samsung GALAXY NOTE 9 ( ,    2018 ). 
       - Samsung GALAXY NOTE 10+  Samsung GALAXY NOTE 10 ( ,  ,    2019 ). *  08  2019   23  2019 .*                *S Pen*
   S Pen,     ,  . , *              ,    Microsoft Word.*     :     ,    ,     .          Galaxy Note10.
  , *   -  S Pen    10  ( Note9  30 )*. Samsung    *    ,         .*

----------


## Barga

16:53GSMimfo
  ,         10000 .             . 
   GSMinfo,      4 000 .  ,           . 37% ,    ,    .  20%  ,   ,    .   9%          . 
  , 27%        , 24%       , 17,5%      . 
    ,         .     23%      5000  10000 .   16%        20000 . 
   (50%)         , 27%    ,   14%       .

----------


## Karen

> ,         10000 .             .

       . ҳ       .

----------


## Dracon

> ҳ      ** .

  *Karen*,    **  ! ))   

> .

   .   

> 23%     * 5000  10000* .

  * $200  $400*.    

> * 16%*        20000 .

  ,  ,    *  16%*      $1000       $1000 
( - 2010-2019 -    !)

----------


## Dracon

> Samsung GALAXY NOTE 10+

        
    Galaxy Note10+     25 .      100%      .  Gadgets           .
       : *Galaxy Note10+ (4300 )*, Galaxy Note9 (4000 ) +   15 , *OnePlus 7 Pro (4000 ) +   30* , iPhone XS Max (3174 ) +   5 . 
      0%  100%    : *Samsung Galaxy Note10+  1  5* 
    OnePlus 7 Pro  1  25 
    Samsung Galaxy Note9  1  54 
    iPhone XS Max  2  3 
      OnePlus 7 Pro    , *Galaxy Note10+       .       25 ,       15 .* 
  Samsung,  30   Galaxy Note10+   ,     .    :         60%. *        45 .         .*  https://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_gal...news-38650.php

----------


## Dracon

Trade-in    .     Samsung Galaxy Note 9 - https://click-or-die.ru/2018/08/trade-in-samsung-fraud/ 
........................* trade in  Samsung        .*         ,      .         .      ,    ,           . Samsung        ,    ,       Samsung       .                .      ,    ......................... 
**************************************************  **** 
  Samsung     -   Samsung Electronics ,   - https://www.samsung.com/ua/official_...s/#corperation   

> Samsung GALAXY NOTE 10+

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Karen

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUAXDYYChlw

   ...      ,      ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ...      ,      ...

----------


## Dracon

Note 10 Plus, iPhone Xs Max  P30 Pro +         
: 22 . 2019 .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> https://cdn-tn.fishki.net/26/upload/...f260ca9de8.jpg

      =     )))

----------


## Karen

> =     )))

    !!!        !!!!

----------


## Dracon

*Karen*,       4G 
 , ,     ,    2G ))))   

> !!!!

    4-   )))) ))))   

> !!!

      ,        4 -   ...........)))))   

> 

    ,       ..........

----------


## Karen

?

----------


## Dracon

> 

    ,        ))))))))))))

----------


## Karen

> ,        ))))))))))))

          .       .

----------


## Dracon

> ?

    ! 
PS:  , ,              ,       .................  ,   .

----------


## Karen

> ! 
> PS:  , ,              ,       .................  ,   .

  .  ,           ?   

> (     )           ,         . 
>              ,  30-40  :          . 
>     ,         . 
>                 308 ,        (  ,   ). 
>        3-  . 
> ,    ,            . 
>        ;       ,        . 
>   1  308   (0,3%   )       .

  .....

----------


## Dracon

*Karen*, ,    0,3%   ....... 
**************************************************  ********************************************** 
Android 10 
Google ,        Android    , 3  2019 .      Pixel   (     Pixel 3a) 
 Android    Android 10.     Google         .  
**************************************************  ********************************************** 
Android 10 
   OnePlus   ,       Android 10         Google  3  2019 . 
   -     OnePlus 7, OnePlus 7 Pro, OnePlus 6  OnePlus 6T. 
,      OnePlus 5  OnePlus 5T,   2017 .   

> Note 10 Plus

        
        ,  ,    .                   . 
           .  Galaxy Note10+     .      :           S-Pen.  
    ,      .           .          .  
    ,           ,    ,    . * Samsung Galaxy Note10+  ,       3,5-            .*

----------


## Dracon

- *  Redmi Note 8.*  
      ,    48-      4000     . 
Redmi Note 8  2,5D IPS-  6,39    Full HD+    Gorilla Glass 5.     ,              Pro-,      . 
     Snapdragon 665     2,0 ,       4  6     .     64  128  ,    microSD  128 . 
   Redmi Note 8      :   48 ,     8 ,     2        .               13- -.    4000      18 . 
*Redmi Note 8:
    : IPS, 6,39'', 23401080, Corning Gorilla Glass 5
    : Snapdragon 665 (42 , 41,8 ), Adreno 610 GPU
     : 4/6  
     : 64/128 , microSD  128 
    : 4000 ,    18 
     : 48  (Sony IMX586, f/1.79) + 8  (120) + 2    (f/2.4) + 2  ( )
     : 13  (f/2.0)
    : Dual 4G VoLTE, WiFi 802.11ac (2.4  + 5 ), Bluetooth 5.0, GPS, GLONASS,  
    :   
    : 164,4  75,6 x 9,3 
    : 198*  
 Redmi Note 8  ,         17  2019 .  *  4/64   $139,  4/128    $167,    6    128    $195.*

----------


## Dracon

:   *Huawei Mate 30  Mate 30 Pro    19  2019*  - https://itc.ua/news/pereosmyslenie-v...19-sentyabrya/ 
......... ,    Huawei Mate 30  Mate 30 Pro,      Mate 20  Mate 20 Pro,          iPhone,   10  2019 ..........

----------


## Karen

> 

   
 ????!!! 
 ?

----------


## Dracon

*      .*  * ,  -                .* 
,       ,    3 .  ,            .   *,     (,    )  ?*
 :
1).     : __________
2).   : __________
3).    : __________
4).   : __________
5).   : __________
6).     (   ): __________  *,           ?* 
**************************************************  **************************************  *Karen*,       ?

----------


## Karen

#7

----------


## Dracon

> #7

  Karen, . 
,  ,     .

----------


## Karen

> Karen, . 
> ,  ,     .

   )))  *Dracon*,  !!!!

----------


## Barga

> 4).   : __________

  LG G5 
 !!!!     GCam....  :)))

----------


## Dracon

> LG G5....  :)))

  +++
 .
,        ........... 
          LG G5,    .     

> !!!!     GCam.... :)))

   LG        ,   ,     ( ).
 -, ,   2-3    -   ( )    !    

> 4).   : __________

  Samsung A7 2017 
     (   - " ")     : *-*  (    ;    - ), *3 *  (2   2 - + 1       )  ** (-3600,    Samsung  S,  Note - S8, S8+, S9, S9+, S10, S10+, S10, Note 8, Note 9, Note 10, Note 10+).   

> 4).   : __________

  *Barga*,   !! )))       

> **  * ,    3* .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ! 
> PS:  , ,              ,       .................  ,   .

   )))   

> .  ,           ?

----------


## Karen

> )))

   *Sir_2006*,     ?     ?

----------


## Dracon

*Huawei* Asia-Pacific Innovation Day      China Mobile *      ,         * .  , Huawei      4G + 5G .  * 4G + 5G     ,          .         5G.* 
      ,     :  ,    8K,   5G      .        .  *Huawei  China Mobile          .  ,       ,  5G      ,   ,   .*      ,            ,    . 
             .  ,       ,      .  *https://tech.sina.com.cn/5g/i/2019-0...u3046212.shtml*   

> ..........    (,    ) .....................?
>  :
> 1).     : __________
> 2).   : __________
> 3).    : __________
> 4).   : __________
> 5).   : __________
> 6).     (   ): __________

   :
1).      - 21,0000000000%
2).    - 16,0000000000% *3).     - 23,0000000000%*
4).    - 18,0000000000%
5).    - 20,0000000000%
6).     - 0,9999999999% *7).       - 0,0000000001%* (*Karen*)        
 Google       *Android 10.*  https://9to5google.com/2019/09/03/an...-pixel-launch/ 
   10                    :
* 
*Ҹ 
* 
*
* 
*  
*    , 04.09.2019 .* *Android 10       Google Pixel.* ,       ,           .

----------


## Dracon

> 

  *       ?*  *1).          -    14%*
2).         -     7%
3). PC /             -    31%
4).     -    39%
5).     -    1%
6).      -   4% *7). (   Karen) -    3%*

----------


## Karen

#6...

----------


## Dracon

> #6...

   *Karen*,      ))) 31  )))          *Karen*,   !

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*,   !

  ! !

----------


## Dracon

*Samsung's PlayGalaxy Link game streaming app is now available on Android and Windows* - https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/0...d-and-windows/ 
 Samsung   PC-     !        Galaxy Note10 *  PlayGalaxy Link   .*  *          ,   Windows.*  
 ,  PlayGalaxy Link       ,     .  ,     PC    .            Wi-Fi.  
  PlayGalaxy Link    ,             . ,     Bluetooth ,   .   *  PlayGalaxy Link     Windows 10   :
*: Windows 10
*GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060  , AMD Radeon RX 550  
*: Intel Core i5  
*: 8 , DDR4
*: *  
       -        . 
  Windows 10     ,        Galaxy Store     .  *PlayGalaxy Link     Galaxy Note10  Galaxy Note10+,  Samsung         .*        
: 
00:00 -     Samsung Galaxy Note 10+ !
00:29 -     Galaxy Note 10+  Snapdragon 855  Exynos 9825
03:05 - :    Samsung Galaxy Note 10+  Snapdragon 855
06:12 - :    Samsung Galaxy Note 10+  Exynos 9825   
08:40 -    
09:25 -      
11:35 -  Protective Standing Cover  Samsung Note 10+
13:00 -  Note 10+ vs  Note 10+
13:45 - Samsung  Huawei  ?
14:55 -  
15:35 - 
16:11 -    
16:29 -  Sony Xperia 1 vs Samsung Galaxy Note 10+
17:31 -  OnePlus 7 Pro vs Samsung Galaxy Note 10+
18:51 -  Huawei P30 Pro vs Galaxy Note 10+
19:26 -  Galaxy S10+ vs Galaxy Note 10+
21:07 -    Galaxy Note 10+?
24:24 -   Note 10+

----------


## Barga

#6 ,        ?         .         ! :)))  ""   . :))  !   .

----------


## Barga

?  http://huawei-shop.org/

----------


## GVL224

> ?  http://huawei-shop.org/

  ,   !

----------


## Barga

> ,   !

  ?    80%  !  !!!    ! :)))

----------


## Dracon

> ?  http://huawei-shop.org/

   *Barga*,     Huawei P30 Pro        )))))

----------


## Barga

> *Barga*,     Huawei P30 Pro        )))))

   . !!!    LG G5 ! :)))

----------


## Dracon

> ......huawei...........

  , 19   2019 ,     * HUAWEI    Mate 30 Pro*.            40    .     -,      Kirin 990............... 
*Porsche Design HUAWEI Mate 30 RS*.       ,    : 12   + 512  .        
*: AMOLED, 6,53", 2400x1176
*: Kirin 990, Mali-G76 GPU
* : 6/8 
* : 128/256
* : 40  (1/1,54", f/1.8) + 40  (1/1,7", f/1.6) + 8  (f/2.4, ) + 3D- 
* : 32  (f/2.0)
*: 4500 ,   (40 ),   (27 )
*: 4G VoLTE, Wi-Fi 802.11ac, Bluetooth 5.0, GPS, , NFC  * Mate 30 Pro   8 + 256   1099 .*    5G    1199 . * Porsche Design HUAWEI Mate 30 RS  12 + 512    2095 .*  
**************************************************  ************************        
 Huawei MATE 30 Pro:   Android 
**************************************************  ************************ 
If the US ban lifts, Huawei will push Google apps to Mate 30 over one night - *https://www.androidauthority.com/hua...-lift-1031666/* 
......  HUAWEI      ,  HUAWEI       Mate 30  Mate 30 Pro     Google.    *Android Open Source Project (AOSP)     Android    ,    .*  AOSP      EMUI 10. 
 HUAWEI ,  ** .   ,       .  ,         ,   .    ,    ,  *       Mate 30  Mate 30 Pro     Google*.

----------


## Dracon

> ....................HUAWEI       Mate 30  Mate 30 Pro     Google.  ......................

  *       Google?* 
*.       -     15%
*   ,     -    20%
*,      ,  Google -    11% **        -    27%* **   Android   Google    -    24%*
* ( ) -    3%

----------


## Dracon

> Mate 30 Pro   8 + 256   1099 .    5G    1199 .  Porsche Design HUAWEI Mate 30 RS  12 + 512    2095 .

   HUAWEI   Mate 30  Mate 30 Pro             ))))) 
 Mate 30     6/128   *512  $560.*   8/128    *551  $602*.      . 
   Mate 30  8/128      * 250         800.* 
    Mate 30 Pro  .     :  8/128    *743  $813*  8/256   *807  $883*  . 
     8    256     *1099.* 
    HUAWEI     Mate 30 Pro 8/256   8/512  c     5G.   *884  1012* . 
       8/256 ,   *  315 ,   .* 
      Mate 30  8/128   8/256      *641  705* . 
     .  
        Mate 30 RS Porsche Design  12/512  .     * 1667*,        *2095.*  *  HUAWEI Mate 30  Mate 30 Pro  , , 26  2019     -  .*  
5G-      1  2019 ,  , 10  2019       Mate 30 RS Porsche Design.  https://www.ithome.com/

----------


## Dracon

> LG V20 H990DS 64GB Dual

   2016  (     )  LG V20 H990DS   US *$1000*........... 
,  2019 ,  LG V20 H990DS ,   - US *$255* https://www.ebay.com/itm/LG-V20-H990...-/352652158689  *       4*

----------


## Barga

> 2016  (     )  LG V20 H990DS   US *$1000*........... 
> ,  2019 ,  LG V20 H990DS ,   - US *$255* https://www.ebay.com/itm/LG-V20-H990...-/352652158689  *       4*

        ? G5    2500    . V30   10%  G5.  V20=G4   
255$    LG G7 . .        V20 .   V30- .

----------


## Dracon

> ? G5    2500    . V30   10%  G5.  V20=G4  https://b.radikal.ru/b02/1909/83/f7679517607e.png 
> 255$    LG G7 . .        V20 .   V30- .

    ,   . 
  ,   , :
1).  LG V20 H990DS -  
2).  LG V20 H990DS -    (2 SIM + 1 )
3).  LG V20 H990DS -     (   -  ).
4).  LG V20 H990DS -        (   2019 ) +   .
5).  LG V20 H990DS - 820  Snapdragon + 3D  Adreno 530 (       2019 ).
6).  LG V20 H990DS -    (),            ( , 5   / /, 5      / /)
7).  LG V20 H990DS -    (),        ( ):
*   ,   ,   ,  ,     ,      
*  (      )
*  
*- 
*-    
*- 
*-   (,  ,  )
*- 
 ,     (),    -   ,          .   

> 255$    LG G7 .

  http://sravni24.net/lg-v20/lg-g7-thinq/ 
   LG G7 ThinQ  LG V20 ( ). 
,     (845+630), Corning Gorilla Glass, IP  LTE- (   2016). 
   :  ,   3000 - (  ); -;   . 
     -   . ,  7-  .....

----------


## Barga

> :  ,   3000 - (  ); -;   .
>      -   . ,  7-  .....

  3000  3200  ? :))    845-? :))     -.  . :))       ,    ! 
   .
 7-   HDR10    .   ,   V20. :))
    .
    .    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Barga

. ,  ,     ,       ,      .  ,          . ,               ,       .                   .      ,   Samsung      Galaxy S  Note    Android 10.   OnePlus        OnePlus 5  5T       Android.   ,         2017 .       ,    ,       .               Type-C  NFC-,          /   aptX         . ,       ,                  ,        .         ,  ,            .         Snapdragon 835  Snapdragon 845,          . ,        . ,        ,         ,   .    /     .    ,      ,     ..    ,        :   ,      ,        .   ,           (      - Redmi Note 8/Realme XT).   ,       ,         ,      .   
  . LG G5  Xiaomi Mi A3    ,  .    ,    48.   .      30 .  .  . 8 ,     .       ...        ,  . 
     LG G7 .

----------


## Dracon

> .........Xiaomi Mi ........

  Xiaomi Mi Mix Alpha           

> LG ....................

  LG G8 ThinQ; LG V50 ThinQ 5G        
DeX :
LG G5
LG Q8
LG V20
LG V30
LG V30+
LG V35
LG V35+
LG V40
LG G7
LG G7+
 -       (  )          USB-C.        ,          .      . . , Instagram, Facebook, Skype  ..  https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/dex-dl...d=1#871fc5fef9

----------


## Barga

22:52Inshe.tv
  Mara Phones         .    . 
      - Mara X  Mara Z.     Android        175750  120250   ($190  $130) . 
   ,         Samsung.     Mara Group  ,          ,    , -   . 
           . "      ", -  .         . 
            - , ,   ,     ,  . "      ,       , -  . -         ". 
         $24 ,     1200    . Mara Group         ,         2020 .      55   1,3          $3,4 .    Mara Group

----------


## Dracon

> 22:52Inshe.tv
>   Mara Phones         .    . 
>       - Mara X  Mara Z.     Android        175750  120250   ($190  $130) . 
>    ,         Samsung.     Mara Group  ,          ,    , -   . 
>            . "      ", -  .         . 
>             - , ,   ,     ,  . "      ,       , -  . -         ". 
>          $24 ,     1200    . Mara Group         ,         2020 .      55   1,3          $3,4 .    Mara Group

         ,  . 
      (   )  ,     . 
:
1. Samsung  (02.10.2019 .)       .
2. Apple     .
3. Google    ,    , -     .
4. ..................... . . 
          . 
   ,      Made in China    . 
 , , *Barga*,   - Made in Africa )))

----------


## Barga

> , , Barga,   - Made in Africa )))

     made in Ukraina.      ! :)))

----------


## GVL224

> made in Ukraina.     * !* :)))

            .

----------


## Dracon

> made in Ukraina

  *Barga*,       (5 )  
 28  ====     ,     5         ! 
***************************  *   HTC  2020-  -    HTC* 
HTC   -! 
    ,          2019 . 
           Orange  .   ,  HTC   ,           ,        -. 
    HTC                   . 
         -,    06.10.2019 ,  .  *https://www.slashgear.com/htc-to-ret...r-vr-06594317/*

----------


## Dracon

(/)? 
 :
1.    /     
2.   (/)   ,     
3.   (/)    ,    
4.    (/)  ,    
5.  (  ) 
,     ?
,  ,   2019      (/)     ?   

> . *LG G5*

        
Beach Buggy Racing *LG G5* HDMI out 4 Xbox 360 controllers 1080p TV multiplayer Android smartphone        
Beach Buggy Racing *LG G2* HDMI 2 bluetooth gamepads 40" FHD 1080p TV Android smartphone + SlimPort

----------


## Dracon

Google   . *    Pixel 4  Pixel 4 XL.* *  Pixel 4 | 4 XL:*
    : 5,7", OLED, Full HD+, 90  | 6,3", OLED, Quad HD+, 90 
    :  Snapdragon 855,  Adreno 640
     : 6 
     : 64, 128  *  : 12,2  (f/1.7, OIS + EIS) + 16  (f/2.4, OIS + EIS,   )
     : 8  (f/2.0)*
    : 2800  | 3700 
    :    
    :  3D-  *SIM:  nano SIM + eSIM.*
    : ,     * : Android 10,  * 
    : 147,1  68,8  8,2  / 160,4  75,1  8,2 
    : 162  / 193   *Pixel 4  4 XL          $799      $899  XL-.*    64       $100. *      24  2019*  ( 8  ).

----------


## Barga

Facebook               : 
" ,  .          ?    .  ,    3G.     .    -      - 3G    .  ,       ,    ?" 
    ,  . 
 : 
1.    -    ,    ,   .    -   .  ,     ,      ,     -  3G , , 4G.     .       -    10  . 
2.       ,  ,        4G.  ,   .          .         CDMA. 
3.    - . ,  ,           .      ,          .           .  ,    . 
4. :     700-800  ,     .                 4G,          5G.    .     .    -       . 
5.  ARPU (   )  .      70  -    $3.   -  20 .    -     -      20%    .   -               .       ,    .     . 
6.     -   ,   ,         .            ,  .  , , , .    ,      "".     ,      .   ,    ,  -  ... 
7.      -      10  ,   ,   100  ,   .  -  80-     ,     -      "  ".   .     .       . 
8.     ,        , -        .  ,     ,        -     . 
9.     ,    .      -  .    ,    , ,  ,    .      .           .    :      ? 
     -       ,  ,  ,    . 
     ,           .   ,    ""    ,   - .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

Motorola RAZR    2019 ,             .  ,     Motorola ,        Samsung Galaxy Fold. ,      ,   Motorola    RAZR.    Samsung       Huawei Mate X,    2019 ,        .    ,   RAZR   ,     Motorola   ,   ,     Galaxy Fold.   6,2- ,  Qualcomm Snapdragon 710,   2730 , 4   6     64   128   .    ,     .  Motorola RAZR  $1500.

----------


## Dracon

> ...........................  Motorola RAZR  $1500.  https://cdn.fishki.net/upload/post/2...ed-800x427.jpg

  
  Motorola RAZR  $800 -

----------


## Karen

> Motorola RAZR  $800 -

    *Dracon*,  - ?

----------


## Dracon

> Dracon,  - ?

   *Karen*,  , * 2000*   25.10.2019 .  07.11.2019 .  *Vivo NEX 3 8/128 GB Glowing Night* - https://allo.ua/ru/products/mobile/v...html?tab=specs

----------


## Dracon

*Karen*-       ?))

----------


## Karen

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sVios32LM8  *Karen*-       ?))

  .      . 
   .    ))))

----------


## GVL224

> .      . 
>    .    *)*)))

       :)

----------


## Karen

> **

   
      ,

----------


## GVL224

> https://static-eu.insales.ru/files/1...BE%D0%B2_2.jpg 
>       ,

    ?

----------


## Karen

> ?

       ,  !!!!     !!!

----------


## GVL224

> ,  !!!!     !!!

           :)

----------


## Karen

> :)

  .      .

----------


## GVL224

> .      .

       :)

----------


## Karen

> :)

      .

----------


## GVL224

> .

          :)

----------


## Dracon

> .............  *" "*   ...

  *  2019*  -   30  !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

>

----------


## Dracon

,      Samsung Galaxy Note 9 (Snapdragon),      30-35 ,   -  ,    !  *  -   Samsung Galaxy Note 9 SM-N9600 (Snapdragon) -  .*  *SM-N9600*
: **, , 
 SIM-: **
: *Qualcomm Snapdragon 845* 
       ,     Snapdragon:  *SM-N9608*
:  
 SIM-: 
: Qualcomm Snapdragon 845  *SM-N960D*
: ,  NTT Docomo
 SIM-: 
: Qualcomm Snapdragon 845
:       ,          *SM-N960J*
: ,    
 SIM-: 
: Qualcomm Snapdragon 845
:       , Samsung Pay      *
SM-N960P*
: ,    Sprint,   SM-N960UZBASPR
 SIM-: 
: Qualcomm Snapdragon 845
:    ,     , Samsung Pay     *SM-N960S*
:  ,  SK Telecom
 SIM-: 
: Samsung Exynos 9810
:   ,          *SM-N960T*
: ,    T-Mobile
 SIM-: 
: Qualcomm Snapdragon 845
:    ,     , Samsung Pay     *SM-N960U  SM-N960U1*
:      ,   
: SM-N960UZBAATT (AT&T), SM-N960UZBASPR (Sprint), SM-N960UZBAVZW (Verizon), SM-N960UZPFTMB (T-Mobile), SM-N950UZKAUSC (U.S. Cellular), SM-N960UZBAXAA (   )
 SIM-: 
: Qualcomm Snapdragon 845  *SM-N960V*
: ,    Verizon,   SM-N960UZBAVZW
 SIM-: 
: Qualcomm Snapdragon 845
:    ,           *SM-N960W*
:     
 SIM-: 
: Qualcomm Snapdragon 845  *SM-N960W8*
: ,  Bell Mobility
 SIM-: 
: Qualcomm Snapdragon 845          

> 2016  (     )  LG V20 H990DS   US $1000...........,  2019 ,  LG V20 H990DS ,   - .......................................      ...........

          

> .    ? .................?

  https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/32814...653aa03de755d9  https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/32957...653aa03de755d9  https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/32796...653aa03de755d9   

> .........   ? .................?

  *karen* - https://ru.aliexpress.com/af/11.11-%...%D0%B9%20karen  ** - https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/32980...chweb201603_52  *karen* - https://ru.aliexpress.com/af/karen.h...20191106052443

----------


## Karen

> karen - https://ru.aliexpress.com/af/11.11-%...%D0%B9%20karen 
>  - https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/32980...chweb201603_52 
> karen - https://ru.aliexpress.com/af/karen.h...20191106052443

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon



----------


## Dracon

> ...............................

  ...............7 !! ))      

> https://cdn.fishki.net/upload/post/2...214/tn/5a6.jpg

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ...............7 !! ))   https://www.retail-loyalty.org/uploa...13134a9646.jpg

  .... 
... ,   -   . ...

----------


## MAD_MAX

iPhone XS    256 . .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ...

       , ? )))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> , ? )))

  ,   .   ,    .    .   . **

----------


## Dracon

*    Sony PlayStation*
  ׸    PS Store     .  
    :
    Borderlands 3 (-42%)
    Days Gone (-48%) *Devil May Cry 5 (-65%)*
    Fallout 76 (-41%)
    Ghost Recon Breakpoint (-55%)
    Man of Medan (-40%) *Metro Exodus (-70%)*
    Monster Hunter: World  World: Iceborne (-50%)  (-25%);
    Persona 5 (-67%) *Resident Evil 2 Remake (-65%)*
    Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice (-35%) *The Division 2 (-73%)*
    The Outer Worlds (-25%) *   ׸       3  2019 .*     

> iPhone XS    256 . .

   ,  ,   .     

> iPhone XS    256 . .

  ,        ,   ,  20, 21  22 - .

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ,        ,   ,  20, 21  22 - .

   
 . 
    ,      gsm+cdma. 
    ? ))))

----------


## Dracon

> ? ))))

  *https://mycube.com.ua/shop/iphone-xs...rantee=3-month*
iPhone XS    256  (;  3 ) - *21800 .*
iPhone XS    256  (;  12 ) - *23000 .*   

> ? ))))

   Apple iPhone XS 256GB Space Gray (;  12 ) - *23 851 .* - https://storeinua.com/iphone/smartfo..._source=Nadavi

----------


## Jedi_Lee

?   *...,    *  
      34-    ,    Mitsubishi Pajero            ...       .

----------


## GVL224

> ?   *...,    *  
>       34-    ,    Mitsubishi Pajero            ...       .   https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-tSVBwLWbI...102-WA0254.jpg https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ihKBsTU2E...102-WA0237.jpg

  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .

    ...      ... ,   3,14,     ...

----------


## GVL224

> ...      ... ,   3,14,     ...

     ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

    ?      ...

----------


## GVL224

> ?      ...

   ,   .

----------


## Dracon

Gartner    ,        .       ,        ,         . 
  ,  *    2019-   Samsung   79,05      1,5% ,       .        20,4%.*  *   HUAWEI,  65  .*       ,    17%    ,     2018-. *      Apple*,    .       5   ,    .  *     Xiaomi*    32,27       8,3%  8,5%   . *    OPPO*,   30,8  .   *,   ,    2019-   387 477 200 .* 
  Gartner,           .

----------


## Dracon

*     Snapdragon 865      25%. 
       15    . 
   SoC       200 ,     8K-   30  * . 
Snapdragon 865       5G (mmWave, Sub 6 GHz, CA, DSS, NSA, SA)      7,5 /   **  -       *Snapdragon 765*   5G- Snapdragon X52, ,    ,     5G,        3,7 /. 
      SoC   Snapdragon 765G      . 
,              2020 .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## MAD_MAX

11 pro, .  ,    12

----------


## Dracon

> 11 pro, .

  *MAD_MAX*,    ,    11  ?   

> ,    12

    * 2020  Apple     iPhone:*  6,1- ,       5,4  6,7 . 
    5G-  OLED-.    ,   ,   . 
  iPhone    ,     6,1- .        ToF-   3D-. 
    -     iPhone 4, . .         . 
Apple    iPhone SE 2.   4,7- -,        iPhone 8. 
iPhone SE 2   Face ID, ,   ,      Touch ID,    .
       2020 . 
     iPhone   Apple    Lightning. 
* 2021*            -   USB Type-C,  ** . 
        iPhone 2021 ,              .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

Xiaomi Is The Worlds Fourth Largest Smartphone Maker - https://www.gizchina.com/2019/12/09/...rtphone-maker/   
           (  4  2019 ): *1  - Samsung - 78,2  ,   21,8%  .
            Samsung.*
2  - HUAWEI - 66,6  ,   18,6%  .
      HUAWEI.
3  - Apple - 46,6  ,   13,0%  .
      Apple. *4  - Xiaomi - 32,7  ,   9,1%  .
      Xiaomi.*
5  - OPPO- 31,2  ,   8,7%  .
      OPPO. 
    ,   Xiaomi         ,   HUAWEI, Apple  Samsung.        Xiaomi    42  (   Xiaomi   90  ,     Xiaomi        42 ). 
   , Xiaomi        ,     2000   213,2      .     ,          5%,          ............   

> * ASUS* * ROG Phone 2*   .       Snapdragon 855 Plus     .    ,    ,   . 
>   6,59- OLED-   Full HD+,    ,   HDR10    120 .        Qualcomm Snapdragon 855 Plus     6000     Quick Charge 4+  30 . 
>       .  *ASUS ROG Phone 2* Tencent Elite  8    128      $508
>      Enjoy Peace in Beijing (     )   $537. 
>  12/512    $872
>   Enjoy Peace in Beijing - $901 
>     Extreme Edition - $1162
>     Esports Armour - $1900
>    Esports    ,     30         .

   
   ,         1   30  2019 .      *ROG Phone 2  12    512   ,  496 662* .     OnePlus 7T 8/256    482 881 .    OnePlus 7T Pro 12/256 ,       482 532 . 
 -10      realme, Redmi, ASUS  Samsung,  Galaxy Note10+  Note10,      449 659  443 858  .

----------


## Dracon

*  2019/2020* 
   ,     ,    ............... 
         .         ,     !!! *           .*  2020    !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

(  )          ,        ,     .        :  ,        .       .

----------


## GVL224

> https://files.adme.ru/files/news/par...1552113811.jpg 
>  (  )          ,        ,     .        :  ,        .       .

           .

----------


## MAD_MAX

2003

----------


## Dracon

Qualcomm Snapdragon 865 benchmarks: Better and worse than we hoped - https://www.androidcentral.com/qualc...5-benchmarking 
* Snapdragon 865  Qualcomm* ,       A13 Bionic,    iPhone.    *      Snapdragon 855*.      : AnTuTu, Geekbench  GFXBench.      : 
Benchmark 	Snapdragon 865 RD 	% difference
AnTuTu 7.1.1 			
Overall 	*545354 	+34%*
Geekbench 			
Single core 	*927 	+35%*
Multicore 	*3432 	+34%*
GFXBench 4.0 			
ES 3.1 Manhattan 1080 offscreen 	*88.68 	+20%*
ES 2.0 T-Rex 1080 offscreen 	*204.85 	+20%*
Jetstream 2 	*69.42 	+5.6%*
Speedometer *69 	+7.2%* 
Benchmark 	Qualcomm Snapdragon 855 RD 	% difference
AnTuTu 7.1.1 			
Overall 	359346 	*-34%*
Geekbench 			
Single core 	604 	*-35%*
Multicore 	2267 	*-34%*
GFXBench 4.0 			
ES 3.1 Manhattan 1080 offscreen 	71 	*-20%*
ES 2.0 T-Rex 1080 offscreen 	163.54 	*-20%*
Jetstream 2 	65.54 	*-5.6%*
Speedometer 2 	64 	*-7.2%*  *    Qualcomm,   Snapdragon 865    25%.* ,         ,   ,   *    ARM Cortex-A77,    Cortex-A76.* 
*Snapdragon 865* *    LPDDR5  LPDDR4X.*       ,    Snapdragon 845  Snapdragon 855.  ,              LPDDR5. 
  Anandtech ,   Qualcomm     2530%    ,             Apple   !

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

*https://www.gizmochina.com/2019/12/2...units-in-2020/*   
   Counterpoint ,      OLED-   .   , *             50%    2019 .* 
,  * 2020        46%  OLED-,   2019-.*       600  ,       HUAWEI, vivo, realme  Xiaomi,      AMOLED-    . 
         ,        .    OLED-       IPS.       -    .     OLED-.  *       OLED  Samsung (  45%).   Apple (16%).    OPPO  11%.*          $300  $400,   ,  * 2020      200  .*

----------


## Karen

*Dracon*,     Nikon      .  , ,        !!   !!! 
28   !!!!!!!

----------


## Barga

> *Dracon*,     Nikon      .  , ,        !!   !!!

  https://hotline.ua/computer-planshet...t865nzaa/#prop

----------


## Karen

> https://hotline.ua/computer-planshet...t865nzaa/#prop

  . .   

> https://coub.com/view/7qoqr

  
, *Jedi_Lee*,    !
 !   .        !

----------


## Barga

> . .

   

> **  Nikon   ** .

   

> 

  https://hotline.ua/computer-planshet...t865nzaa/#prop 
 ...  ! :))

----------


## Dracon

- !!!

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> - !!!

  *,   Karen,*

----------


## Karen

> *,   Karen,*

  ,         -         ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,         -         ?

----------


## Dracon

2019 . 
1. -2019 *Samsung Galaxy S10+* 
2.   -2019 *HONOR View 20* 
3.   ( )-2019 *Xiaomi Redmi 8A* 
4.  Android--2019 *ASUS ROG Phone 2*  
5.   -2019 *HUAWEI Mate 30 Pro*  
6.  -2019 *Samsung Galaxy S10e*  
7.  -2019 *vivo NEX 3* 
8.  -2019 *Samsung Galaxy Fold*  
9. -2019 *realme* 
=================  *realme*
  realme  2019 ,   ,          . 
              . 
 ,  realme X2 Pro      ,      64    . 
          .   
Samsung Galaxy Fold

----------


## Karen

*Dracon*,  ,          ?       ?

----------


## Dracon

> *Dracon*,  ,          ?       ?

   *Karen*,   ! *Karen*,   !
 . ................*Karen*,   !!   !   *Karen*,      !

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*,   ! *Karen*,   !
>  . ................*Karen*,   !!   !   *Karen*,      !

   .   **:     -

----------


## Dracon

AnTuTu: Top 10 most powerful Android smartphones of December 2019 - https://www.gizchina.com/2020/01/07/...december-2019/ 
   Android-   2019 : 
1.    Vivo IQOO Neo 855
2.    Vivo IQOO Pro 5G
3.    Vivo NEX 3 5G
4.    OnePlus 7T
5.    OnePlus 7T Pro
6.    Asus ROG Phone 2
7.    HONOR V30 Pro 5G
8.    realme X2 Pro
9.    Xiaomi Black Shark 2 Pro
10.    Xiaomi Mi 9 Pro 5G   
        2019 :
1.    Vivo X30 Pro 5G
2.    OPPO Reno 3 Pro 5G
3.    HONOR 9X Pro
4.    HONOR 20S
5.    HONOR 9X
6.    Redmi Note 8 Pro
7.    Redmi K30
8.    Xiaomi Mi CC9 Pro (Mi Note 10)
9.    OPPO Reno 2
10.    realme X2   
       .

----------


## Karen

*Dracon*,    .   !!!!  !!! 
  -        !  
    !!!

----------


## GVL224

:)

----------


## Dracon

> Dracon,    .   !!!!  !!! 
>   -        !

  *Karen*,    ,    .............( ).  
PS: *Karen*, , ,        ""))) 
  !
 -  ..........
 -   !

----------


## Karen

*Dracon*,      ?       ?   ! 
     ?

----------


## Dracon

> *Dracon*,      ?       ?   !

   *Karen*,   ,     ))) , *Karen*,       !  *Karen*,    !      !

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*,   ,     ))) , *Karen*,       !  *Karen*,    !      !

    .    !!!    ??!!

----------


## Dracon

These Huawei P40 Pro renders give us our best look yet at the flagship - https://www.phonearena.com/news/Huaw...nders_id121280 
 HUAWEI P40 Pro    ...........     
PS: *Karen*,  ""   ,   )))   *Samsung One UI 2.0*:   ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Barga



----------


## Dracon

-  곿 3310 )))

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

! *Nokia 5800 XpressMusic* ( )  Android,  IPhone ........... 
      
     ! ASUS ROG Phone II............ 
*Asus ROG Phone 2 12/512GB* Black - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPEmdGp7SPM

----------


## Barga



----------


## Dracon

Android 10   ()   " ",     One UI 2.0    Samsung   
  : *Galaxy S10e,*
    Galaxy S9,
    Galaxy S9+,
    Galaxy Note 10, *Galaxy Note 10+,
    Galaxy Note 9,*
    Galaxy M40,
    Galaxy M30,
    Galaxy M30s,
    Galaxy M20,
    Galaxy M10,
    Galaxy J8,
    Galaxy J6,
    Galaxy J6+,
    Galaxy J4,
    Galaxy J4+,
    Galaxy J7 Duo,
    Galaxy J7 2018,
    Galaxy J5 2018,
    Galaxy J3 2018,
    Galaxy A90 5G,
    Galaxy A80,
    Galaxy A70,
    Galaxy A60,
    Galaxy A50,
    Galaxy A50s,
    Galaxy A40,
    Galaxy A30,
    Galaxy A30s,
    Galaxy A20,
    Galaxy A20e,
    Galaxy A10,
    Galaxy A10s,
    Galaxy A10e,
    Galaxy A9 Pro 2019,
    Galaxy A9, * Galaxy A7,*
    Galaxy A6,
    Galaxy A6+,
    Galaxy A8,
    Galaxy A8 Star Lite,
    Galaxy A9,
    Galaxy A9 Star Lite.
 , Android 10    Galaxy Tab S5e, Galaxy Tab S4, Galaxy Tab A 2019  Galaxy Tab A 2018.

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> Samsung

   
,   , 11  2020 ,  Samsung     Galaxy S20 - *Samsung Galaxy S20, Samsung Galaxy S20 Plus  Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra*.
- )))

----------


## Karen

*Dracon*,     ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> *Dracon*,     ?

    :  

> *Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra*

----------


## Karen

> :

      ?    

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHZD4xhXrTo

  !     ,       ,      .       . 
      , ...-             !!! 
     ,   !!!     . 
       -  ! ,    !

----------


## GVL224

> ?    
> !     ,       ,      .       . 
>       , ...-             !!! 
>      ,   !!!     . 
>        -  ! ,    !

  ,   20 ...

----------


## Dracon

> ?

  *Karen*,    )))))    

> ?

  *Karen*,     (  )    ,   - *Mobiado Professional 3 ML* ( "")   *Mobiado Professional 3 ML*
 - : 2,4 ; : 320  240  (QVGA); 16,7   (TFT);    (ALS);  Content Adaptive Brightness Control (CABC)
 - 89 990 . 
PS:
     ,        ,       !

----------


## Karen

> ,   20 ...

  !  20  !!!   !!!    !!!    , ,   !!!

----------


## Dracon

*Karen*,      *iPhone SE 2 *  (  -     ) 
iPhone SE 2 **        ,      -  *  4,8 .* * A12 Bionic*, 3   . *     iPhone XR*,        ,     -.         * iPhone SE 2*

----------


## Karen

iPhone

----------


## Barga

> ,   20 ...

     !!! :)))   ,    ? :))

----------


## Karen

> !!! :)))   ,    ? :))

----------


## GVL224

> !  20  !!!   !!!    !!!    , ,   !!!

       20 ...

----------


## Karen

- ,        !!!!

----------


## GVL224

> !!! :)))   ,    ? :))

     .
    ,   ...

----------


## Karen

> 20 ...

     !!!
 ,  !!!   

> .
>     ,   ...

     !!!     !! !!

----------


## MAD_MAX

> - ,        !!!!

----------


## Dracon

Huawei P40 Pro Leaked Real-life Image Highlights Front Design Ahead of Launch - https://www.indiashopps.com/news/hua...al-life-image/ 
*HUAWEI P40 Pro*      -  2020 !
      ,       .    
   , *HUAWEI P40 Pro*          .
    ,          . 
,  *HUAWEI P40 Pro* -           .  
*HUAWEI P40 Pro*   Kirin 990, 12   ,   512          .

----------


## Dracon

-    iOS 13.4   ,   iPhone    Apple Watch        .     NFC.        . *iPhone      ? ))* 
  - https://9to5mac.com/2020/02/05/new-c...-nfc-car-keys/
New CarKey feature in iOS 13.4 beta brings built-in support for unlocking, driving, and sharing NFC car keys - https://9to5mac.com/2020/02/05/new-c...-nfc-car-keys/

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBLy-ASKV-8

   : 
2019 -             . 
2020 -     ,    . 
2021 -      85%  . 
    2018?     2019       2020  !  
: *2019 -             .*
         ? )))  
  ! 
 ,       -    (-  )  !  
      ,    ,    - "" -    2018)) *
2020 -     ,    .*
2020   ! .  50/50.....  *2021 -      85%  .*
2020   ! . 5G   20198        .      6G.............   (5G, 3G, 4G, 5G, 6G).

----------


## Dracon

> ..........*11  2020* ,  Samsung     Galaxy S20 - [B]Samsung Galaxy S20, Samsung Galaxy S20 Plus  Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra..............

  Samsung Galaxy S20-Serie: Smartphones kosten bis zu 1549 Euro - https://winfuture.de/news,113965.html 
       Samsung    ,   11  2020 . 
      Galaxy S20,         :
* Samsung Galaxy S20*,  ,  899,          ,    909.    8    128   . 
   ,       ,    100 .  ,  5G- Galaxy S20    12  . 
  ,* Galaxy S20+*    8/128     999 ( 1009,    ).  5G-  12       1099 (1109). 
* Galaxy S20 Ultra 5G*   1349 (1359)     12/128  .      16      512 ,     1549.

----------


## Karen

*Dracon*,   lenovo    .  7  .     ?

----------


## GVL224

> *Dracon*,   lenovo    .  7  .     ?

     8699  (    ),     :)

----------


## Dracon

> *Dracon*,   lenovo    .......................

  *Karen*,     

> lenovo

    ! )))   

> [b]................  lenovo    .  7  .     ?

  *Karen*,        ?
,          .  *Karen*,  GVL224 (    ).  *Karen*,     (7000 . -  $280),      ...   

> *11  2020* ,  Samsung     Galaxy S20 - *Samsung Galaxy S20, Samsung Galaxy S20 Plus  Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra*

  * !!!!!*

----------


## Karen

*Dracon*,            ? 
      ?

----------


## Dracon

> ...............      ?

      11 
  2020  -  10,1   

> 

   - * HP Ex21012G2 i5-7200U 12.3 8GB/256GB* 
 *  -12.3"*
  - 8 
  - Wi-Fi, Bluetooth
  - 256 
  - Windows 10 Pro
  - 2736x1824
  - IPS
  - 8 
 - Silver
 - Intel Core i5-7200U (2.5 - 3.1 )
  - 2
  - 5 
   - microSD
  -   , 
 - 12

----------


## Karen

> 11 
>   2020  -  10,1   
>  - * HP Ex21012G2 i5-7200U 12.3 8GB/256GB* 
>  *  -12.3"*
>   - 8 
>   - Wi-Fi, Bluetooth
>   - 256 
>   - Windows 10 Pro
>   - 2736x1824
> ...

----------


## Dracon

> 

  *Karen*,    - 10,     2020  ,    ))) 
    - 
*  Huawei MediaPad M5 Lite 10" 4/64GB Wi-Fi 
*  Huawei MediaPad T5 10" 4/64GB LTE
*  Huawei MediaPad M5 Lite 10" 4/64GB LTE 
   - 
*  Samsung Galaxy Tab S5e 10.5 (2019) Wi-Fi 64GB
*  Samsung Galaxy Tab S5e 10.5 (2019) 64GB LTE  *Karen*,  ""      )))   

> 

  *Karen*,    ! ,    "" ? 
PS:
   ,     ))))

----------


## Karen

.    . 
    !!!  ? 
     !!!    !!!

----------


## Dracon

> 

  *Karen*,    : IPS ?  Amoled ?

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*,    : IPS ?  Amoled ?

     ?    ?

----------


## Dracon

> 

    ""  -    ,   . 
  ,  2020  ....))))    

> ?    ?

        
IPS  AMOLED:    2019 ?   

> .

  *Karen*,     :                 

> 

  *Karen*,   14    ?

----------


## Karen

14 ???

----------


## Dracon

,    )))) 
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%  %%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%% 
11  2020    21:00   !!!  * Samsung Galaxy Unpacked 2020 - Galaxy S20! Live 11*  - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE-BvnFTLF0  * Samsung Galaxy S20. Galaxy Unpack 2020* - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTz1C_p1stI  https://blog.comfy.ua/onlajjn-transl...MaAmHwEALw_wcB  https://www.citrus.ua/shares/novinki...IaAltIEALw_wcB 
- )))

----------


## Karen

,      !!!!    -         !

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ,      !!!!    -         !

  Ipad Pro

----------


## GVL224

> Ipad Pro

    Ũ ...  .      
      :)

----------


## Karen

> Ũ ...  . https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFMkxHERHMo
>       :)

    !!!    ,      , ,      ))))

----------


## GVL224

> !!!    ,      , ,      ))))

       ,     "  " :)

----------


## Karen

> ,     "  " :)

      !!!!

----------


## GVL224

> !!!!

   ,    ,        ...

----------


## Karen

> ,    ,        ...

    ,      .       ,    !!!

----------


## GVL224

> ,      .       ,    !!!  https://www.liga.net/images/general/...24159-8437.jpg

  ,    ""        :)

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ,    ""        :)

          ,  650 .$? 
   ? )))
      20$,     32 500 000   )))) 
  )))

----------


## GVL224

> ,  650 .$? 
>    ? )))
>       20$,     32 500 000   )))) 
>   )))

    "   " ? :)

----------


## MAD_MAX

> "   " ? :)

     )))
       50 ,     1781  .     ,      )))

----------


## GVL224

> )))
>        50 ,     1781  .     ,      )))

     ""  :)

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ""  :)

----------


## GVL224

> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/202...811ef89893.jpg

     :)

----------


## Dracon

> ....................         !

  *Karen*, . .   ! ))))     ))))   

> ,      !!!!    -         !

  *Karen*,    ,   . 
          (     ),        !   

> Samsung Galaxy Unpacked 2020 - Galaxy S20! Live 11  - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE-BvnFTLF0 
>  Samsung Galaxy S20. Galaxy Unpack 2020 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTz1C_p1stI  https://blog.comfy.ua/onlajjn-transl...MaAmHwEALw_wcB  https://www.citrus.ua/shares/novinki...IaAltIEALw_wcB

  , 11  2020 ,   21:00   !!!

----------


## Karen

> ,    ""        :)

         .        ? 
 ...       -...

----------


## GVL224

> . ** ? 
>  ...       -...

  ,  ,     .

----------


## Karen

> ,  ,     .

     ,   .         .       .

----------


## MAD_MAX

> .        ? 
>  ...       -...

         .
     .    .   ,         .

----------


## GVL224

> ,   .         .       .

            .
          :)

----------


## Karen

> .

          ̳    ?   

> 

      ?

----------


## GVL224

> ̳    ?  
>     ?

            :)
         ,   :)

----------


## Karen

> 

    ,   ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,  650 .$? 
>    ? )))
>       20$,     32 500 000   )))) 
>   )))

----------


## GVL224

> ,   ?

   ?
  , "    ?            "
      . 
.   ""  ,    :)

----------


## Karen

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5NMyvYUdTE

   ...

----------


## GVL224

> ...

          ?  ?    !

----------


## Dracon



----------


## Karen

> ?  ?    !

        !!!

----------


## Dracon

> Samsung Galaxy Unpacked 2020 - Galaxy S20! Live 11  - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE-BvnFTLF0

        
   - https://www.citrus.ua/shares/galaxy-...SAAEgI_kvD_BwE *   Samsung Galaxy S20 | S20 Plus | S20 Ultra   Galaxy Buds+!* 
   - https://allo.ua/ru/preorder-galaxy-s20-action/ *    Galaxy S20 series    Galaxy Buds+* 
   - https://rozetka.com.ua/news-articles...order_s20.html *   Galaxy S20|S20+|S20 Ultra   Galaxy Buds+  !*  https://samsungshop.com.ua/preorder-...iAAEgJyFfD_BwE        
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  **,     -  - *Samsung Galaxy Z Flip* 
Samsung Galaxy Z Flip.    6,7-  .          90 .     22:9,    2636x1080 .
 Snapdragon 855 Plus   2,96 ,    256   '     .
ֳ    $1380 -      ,   Galaxy Fold     $2000.       ,      .  *Samsung Galaxy Z Flip    14  2020* 
 ,  ,           ().

----------


## Karen

-    ???

----------


## Dracon

,      )))) 
 2021  -     !    

> Samsung Galaxy Z Flip  ,     Galaxy Fold  .

  Samsung Galaxy Z Flip -  ,  ,         ,         )))

----------


## Karen

,    ???!!!

----------


## Dracon

> ???!!!

      ! 
      , ,  ! )))

----------


## Karen

> ! 
>       , ,  ! )))

      , ?

----------


## Dracon

> 

     ))) 
   ,    !!))    

> 

    ! )))  
  ..........?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ! )))

   
   ...    .

----------


## Dracon

> 

  ! 
  )))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !

    30-    .         -    !    ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 30-    .         -    !    ...

     .   ,    ,    ) 
 ,        1100    .  15   ))   

> Over 250 million 1100s have been sold since its launch in late 2003, making it the world's best selling phone handset and the best selling consumer electronics device in the world at the time.[

     S20,  3       ))

----------


## Dracon

> .   ,    ,    )

   !  **  -    (      )!

----------


## Dracon

2020 *ASUS ROG PHONE 2*
28 . 2020 .        *ASUS ROG Phone 3*
   2020   *ASUS*  *ROG Phone 3       Stadia.*  , *         Stadia Pro.* 
   Google                 . 
         ,  ASUS, Razer  Samsung. 
  ROG Phone 3,         120 +, 12 +     Snapdragon 865  Snapdragon 865+.

----------


## Dracon

> ..........*Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra*.........

----------


## Jedi_Lee

**

----------


## Dracon

2020         
LG V60 ThinQ 5G Gaming          

> **

  * 
LG V20 H990DS* -  2016-2017 . ., **  (,    ),      2018-2019 ..   

> **

  ** .    ,  **  (Het Financieele Dagblad) 
    ,  *'       * . ,    ,   *   , , * .  
     .      ,         ,     .        ,      ,        ,      .  2017         .  *        ,   .*  ,        .   '      ,     . 
Het Financieele Dagblad

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...  ,         ,         - ... ,    -    ,       .    ,    ,   ,  ...   .   ,   ,

----------


## Dracon

> 

        (    ,    )    ""  )))    

> ,

  LG   G5 (  )       "" ....,      !
  -     !   ! )))

----------


## Barga

> ...  ,         ,         - ... ,    -    ,       .    ,    ,   ,  ...   .   ,   ,

     ( )    .   ,     .    .    ! :))      .      . :))     .    ,      ! :))

----------


## Dracon

> 

       (,   ,   ,    ,   ,      ),        (, -,  ......)!   

> .      . :))     .    ,      ! :))

     -  ,  .  .   

> 

  *Barga*,    ))))

----------


## Dracon

*IEEE explores new Wi-Fi features: can detect you walking and breathing* - https://www.gizchina.com/2020/02/27/...and-breathing/  *D     Wi-Fi 7.* 
         ,   :             .  * Wi-Fi 7,   802.11be,  * ,     .       *   ,         :          .*
   ,      - .    ,      .  ,   ,    ,   . 
         ,                        .   

> 

     (Wi-Fi 7,   802.11be)     *     -.* 
*       ,   .*  
      (IEEE)    ,       (Wi-Fi 7,   802.11be)   ,        ................

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> (Wi-Fi 7,   802.11be)          -.
>           ,   . 
>       (IEEE)    ,       (Wi-Fi 7,   802.11be)   ,        ................

----------


## Dracon

> 

     Wi-Fi 5  3,5 /. 
     Wi-Fi 6      9,6 /.  *Wi-Fi 7            ,   ,       30 /.* 
      Wi-Fi Alliance,     , * Wi-Fi 7   2023 .* 
,          ,      . , *  Wi-Fi 7    :       .        ,   .* 
 , * Wi-Fi 7 ,       ,       .* 
              .  *          ,     ,         Wi-Fi 7.*

----------


## infospacer



----------


## Dracon



----------


## Dracon

*EU will force manufacturers to launch easily repairable smartphones* - https://www.gizchina.com/2020/03/11/...e-smartphones/    *https://ec.europa.eu/environment/cir...ction_plan.pdf* 
         ,            . 
   ,   . *            ,       ,  .* 
  ,                 . 
 ,  *   ,          .* 
               . 
           80%. ,  *      2020 .* 
,   ,      ,   , **         ............*  ))))*

----------


## Sky

*Dracon*,   ,       ,      ))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 

      Nokia

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

*Samsungs Galaxy Sanitizing Service disinfects phones to fight coronavirus* - https://www.sammobile.com/news/samsu...s-coronavirus/  *Samsung       .* 
       ,            ,      .       ........  * Galaxy Sanitizing Service      Samsung    Samsung Experience Store.*        , -    Galaxy    .     ,     .  Samsung ,       ,  ,        . 
            ,          .  ,     ,    IP-,     ,     .  *       19*    : , , , , , ** , ,  , , , , , , **, , , **,   . 
**************************************************  **************************************************  **************************  *Asus ZenFone 6 8/256GB (ZS630KL) DualSim Midnight Black*  ** 
        2G (GPRS/EDGE)
        3G (WCDMA/UMTS/HSPA) *4G (LTE)* -     (5G       )!  **
  - *6.4* -     (  6,4  6,9   )!
  - 2340  1080
  -* IPS* -        (     AMOLED,   )!
   - 10
  -  (*Gorilla Glass 6*) -      2019-2020 . .  **
  - *15500 .* -  1   !

----------


## Sky

> Nokia

       (  ) .   Nokia 800 Tough

----------


## Dracon

> Nokia 800 Tough

  *Sky*,       -     .     -  "" ,       ))) 
**************************************************  **************************************************  *********************************************  *These are the brands that updated to Android 10 faster* - https://www.gizchina.com/2020/03/12/...oid-10-faster/   
     Google,        Pixel      . 
   OnePlus          Android 10      18     . 
   Samsung    ,   Android 10      .
  ,        ,  LG.   ComputerWorld     .  
,      Android 10
1  - Pixel 
2  - OnePlus 
3  - Samsung 
4  - LG

----------


## Dracon

*       38%      , -  99,2   61,8 .*  
  Strategy Analytics -         - https://news.strategyanalytics.com/p...0/default.aspx 
     .     糿      COVID-19.          ,            . 
        .    -    , ϳ    .       .  https://news.strategyanalytics.com/p...0/default.aspx

----------


## Dracon

*ϳ * ,    **  ( , , ,  ,     ). 
   !!!

----------


## Dracon

*As governments and businesses step up their efforts to stop the coronavirus pandemic, consumers on lockdown at home are finding novel ways of using mobile* - https://www.appannie.com/en/insights...-down-at-home/     
.....  App Annie     ,        . 
,  ,        ,    30%,  5   .  *       20%   ,      1 .*      ,   Android-. 
   ,   ,    , , ,   . *       30%.* 
      . ,    15%,      10%. 
  ,        iOS  Android  31  ,    23,3  . 
   Google Play   22,5     8,3  ,   App Store  9     15  ........ 
PS *    ))))*

----------


## Dracon

*Devs start bringing Windows 10 to Android phones* - https://www.windowslatest.com/2020/0...ndroid-phones/   
.........*.   Snapdragon       Windows 10*!!! 
    Windows    ,      Android-     ))))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> Windows

   ,   .    ,      )

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*Blackview BV9600E*                
 ...        .  Blackview BV9600E  * .    AliExpress*  13  22    $ 199,99.

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## chifir

,    ,    ,    ,    NFC     .

----------


## Dracon

> ,

  *chifir*,         -  64+,  - Core i9+ ))))    

> ,    ,    ,    ,    NFC     .

   *chifir*,      ,     ,  - ,   -  ,       ??)))    

> .........   ???

  *Karen*,   ,     - iPhone SE (2020) !!! 
iPhone SE (2020)  ,        24  2020     $399.  *iPhone SE Front Facing Camera Can Take Portrait Mode Photos with Background Blur and Depth Control* - https://wccftech.com/iphone-se-front...depth-control/ 
  iPhone SE (2020):
    : IPS, 4,7, 1334750
    : Apple A13 Bionic, 2,65 
     : 3  
     : 64, 128  256 
     : 12  (f/1.8) 
     : 7  (f/2.2)
    :      Home
    : 4G LTE, Bluetooth 5.0, Wi-Fi 6 802.11ax (2x2 MIMO), NFC
    : 138,4 x 67,3 x 7,3 
    : 148

----------


## Karen

xiaomi redmi note 8t 4/64gb moonlight white  
  .  ?

----------

.  .

----------


## Karen

> .  .

  !

----------


## Dracon

> https://mc-store.ru/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/1-19.jpg 
> xiaomi redmi note 8t 4/64gb moonlight white  
>   .  ?

   *Karen*,    "" ? 
       ? 
PS:
Xiaomi Redmi Note 8T 4/64GB White -   2 SIM  : 6,3"  IPS  2340x1080   : 64    : 4   : Qualcomm Snapdragon 665 + Adreno 610  : Android 9.0 (Pie)  : Li-ion, 4000  ()  : 48(f/1.75)+8(f/2.2)+2(f/2.4)+2(f/2.4)   :  ......................   

> .  .

  *Xiaomi Redmi Note 8T*    ,    ,        .            . Xiaomi Redmi Note 8T  6,3- IPS    23401080 .     Qualcomm Snapdragon 665,   Adreno 610.      3  4 ,      32  128 .     4- .   48    ,  8 , 2   2   .  *Xiaomi Redmi Note 8T   NFC      18W*.   

> .  ?

  *Karen*,  .   . 
  .
   .

----------


## Karen

.

----------


## Karen

> ...

   .   -     .          
    .    .   ,    .

----------


## Dracon

> .

   *Karen*,          *Redmi Note 9* *Redmi Note 9 Pro*
        (15-18  2020 ).   *Karen*,    14   !!!!))))  *  Redmi Note 9 Pro:*
    : IPS, 6,67", 24001080,  Gorilla Glass 5
    : Snapdragon 720G,  Adreno 618
    : 6 
     : 64/128 
     : 64  (f/1.89) + 8  (f/2.2,   119 + 5  (f/2.4, ) + 2  (f/2.4,  )
     : 16 
    : 5020 , 30    (    33 )
    :      
    : Dual 4G VoLTE, Wi-Fi 802.11 ac (2.4  + 5 ) 2 x 2 MIMO, Bluetooth 5, GPS, NFC, -
    : USB Type-C, 3,5-
Redmi Note 9 Pro   6 + 64    $269,    6 + 128   $299.  *  Redmi Note 9:*
    : IPS, 6,53", 23401080,  Gorilla Glass 5
    : MediaTek Helio G85
    : 3/4 
     : 64/128 
     : 48  (f/1.79) + 8  (f/2.2,   118) + 2  () + 2  (f/2.4,  )
     : 13 
    : 5020 , 18   
    :    
    : Dual 4G VoLTE, Wi-Fi 802.11 ac (2.4  + 5 ), Bluetooth 5, GPS, NFC, -
    : USB Type-C, 3,5-
Redmi Note 9     3 + 64   4 + 128    $199  $249 .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*New York Times      :    -   .    ,      .* 
 ,       ,      . 
,     ,     . 
,    ,        . 
       ,            ,         . 
 ,     ,    ,   Coursera     ,     .         ,   ""  . 
  -           ,       ,            . 
    ,    .    ,      ,      ,       . ,   ,       . 
          ,          ,    IT-       . 
    68- ,    ,             Sox,       .         31- ,      . 
  ,   ,    ,  ,        . 
           ,              .
      :     . 
       ,     .   ,    ,    . 
 ?

----------


## Dracon

Galaxy Note 20 Specs Leak Talks About Display Sizes, up to 16GB RAM, & Qualcomms Second-Gen Sonic Max Fingerprint Reader - https://wccftech.com/samsung-galaxy-...-3d-sonic-max/  * Galaxy Note20    2020 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  
Samsung    Ultra-,    Galaxy S20.  
: 
* Note20 ,   6,42- .
* Note20 Plus-,    6,87- .  
          Qualcomm 3D Sonic Max  . 
        17    ,        .  
 Samsung  Galaxy Note20    16   ,      4000  5000 ,    . 
Samsung Galaxy Note20       .  Samsung Galaxy Note20 Plus-      .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

5G   ,         .    40-60 ...  .

----------


## Karen

> 5G   ,         .    40-60 ...  .

       .   (

----------


## Dracon

> 

  *Karen*,  ""  -   ? ))  https://www.samsung.com/ua/promotion...y-z-flip-case/ 
......    Galaxy    . -,   .       ,   ,  ,     -

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*,  ""  -   ? ))  https://www.samsung.com/ua/promotion...y-z-flip-case/ 
> ......    Galaxy    . -,   .       ,   ,  ,     -

  !!!

----------


## Dracon

> !!!

          

> V  LG   (,   *LG V20 H990DS* -  2016 ,    LG V20 -  ,    ;   - 3200)

  -      ?
-*   2018 ,      * .
- 2-  ?? 
-*  LG V20 H990DS - *  (     ), *   ,   * .  https://www.gsmarena.com/lg_v20-8238.php

----------


## Dracon

> 5G

  *First 5G network launched in Sweden, telecoms group Tele2 says*  - https://www.dpa-international.com/to...0524-99-167477  * 24  2020     Tele2          ' '  - 5G*
        .       ' 24 .        .
  Tele2,           1 /,        4G. 
Tele2      Telia  Ericsson,        5G ,  , 25  2020 .   

> ZenFone...............

        
  ASUS,  - 2020  (    )  Zenfone 7   ROG Phone III.  
 -* Zenfone 7*
 - *ROG Phone III*
 ASUS ROG Phone III    : +30-50%     ASUS ROG Phone II. 
ASUS  ROG Phone III: 144- ,     5G (   ,    ). 
==================================================  ==================================================  ================  *      !*    *Samsungs Galaxy S20 Tactical Edition dresses up its flagship for the army* - https://www.theverge.com/circuitbrea...-case-security   
Galaxy S20   Tactical Edition (     )             ,        .
Galaxy S20   Tactical Edition     DualDAR,         NSA     . 
              ,                   .
  ,        ,      ,          ,    . 
             .  ,      Juggernaut,    ,    .
  - 6,2-    1440p,   Snapdragon 865, 12    128  .  * Samsung Galaxy S20 Tactical Edition     2020*

----------


## Karen

....   ?

----------


## GVL224

> ....   ?

  50  50 :)

----------


## infospacer

> ....   ?

    ?

----------


## Karen

> ?

    .       .     ,  .

----------


## infospacer

> .       .     ,  .

  , : https://www.foxtrot.com.ua/ru/shop/p...aa-silver.html https://allo.ua/ua/products/internet...5ua-black.html 
  , ,    .     ...

----------


## Dracon

*Karen*,   :  

> https://allo.ua/ua/products/internet...5ua-black.html

----------


## Karen

Samsung Galaxy Tab S6 Lite 64  4G LTE 
13000

----------


## infospacer

> Samsung Galaxy Tab S6 Lite 64  4G LTE

       ,    Lite   Samsung,       -     .

----------


## Karen

> ,    Lite   Samsung,       -     .

        ?

----------


## infospacer

> ?

   -    -  .   Lite - .     ,      ,  ..

----------


## Karen

*Dracon*,    ?  SAMSUNG SM-T595N Galaxy Tab  10.5 LTE 3/32GB ZAA Silver  Samsung Galaxy Tab S6 Lite 64  4G LTE?

----------


## Dracon

> ?

  *Karen*,     SAMSUNG,    , : 
1).  Samsung Galaxy Tab S6 Lite LTE 64GB ( : ,   ;  Android 10.0 (Q) -   3 ;   SIM-, 3G. 4G) - .
2).  Samsung Galaxy Tab S6 Lite Wi-Fi 64GB ( : ,   ;  Android 10.0 (Q) -   3 ;    SIM-) - .
    2500 .  3500 . 
   Samsung Exynos 9611 -  .
   Lite     . 
PS: *Karen*,     ,   ""     (   ) -        !

----------


## Dracon

> 

  https://nl.letsgodigital.org/smartph...2020-modellen/ 
        ,            .  *          HUAWEI,      .* 
  HUAWEI    ,          Mate 30,    P30 Pro. 
       ,      . -           .  *         ,        .*

----------


## Dracon

> IT-:     ,   .      ! ...........................        2029 ,   2045-   ..........

  **

----------


## Dracon

> *Android*

  *Android 11 Phones List  The Confirmed Devices so far* - https://pocketnow.com/android-11-phones-list 
..............      *Android 11*       : 
*    Google Pixel 4, Pixel 4 XL, Pixel 3a, Pixel 3a XL, Pixel 3, Pixel 3 XL, Pixel 2, Pixel 2 XL
*    Samsung Galaxy S20/ S20 Plus / S20 Ultra, Note 10/ 10+/ 10+ 5G, Galaxy S10 / S10 Plus / S10e / S10 5G, Galaxy S9 / S9+, Galaxy M31, Galaxy A71, Galaxy A10 / A10s / A10e, Galaxy A91, Galaxy A50 / A50s, Galaxy A30 / A30s, Galaxy A90 / A90 5G, Galaxy A51
*    Nokia 8.2 5G, 7.2, 6.2, 5.3, 4.2, 8.1, 1.3, 1 Plus, 2.3, 3.2
*    OnePlus 8, 8 Pro, 7, 7 Pro, 7T, 7T Pro, 6, 6T
*    Xiaomi Mi Note 10, Mi Note 10 Pro, Mi CC9 Pro, Mi 9 Pro, Mi 9 Pro 5G, Mi A3, Mi CC9, Mi CC9e, Mi 9T Pro, Mi 9T
*    Redmi Note 9 Pro, Note 9 Pro Max, K30 Pro, K30 5G, K20 Pro Premium, K20, Note 8, Note 8 Pro
*    Poco X2, F2 Pro
 *   HUAWEI P30, P30 Pro, P30 Lite, Mate 20, Mate 20 Pro, Mate 20X, Mate 20 RS Porsche Edition, P20 / P20 Pro
 *   HONOR 30 / 30 Pro, V20 / 20 Pro, 10 Youth Edition, Magic 2, 20i
 *   realme 3/ 3 Pro, 5/ 5 Pro, X, X2 Pro, XT, X30 5G, 6 / 6i / 6 Pro, X
 *   OPPO Find X2, Find X2 Pro, Reno3 Pro 5G, Reno3 5G, Reno3 Youth, Reno2, Reno2 F, Reno2 Z, F11, F11 Pro, F15, Reno Ace, Reno 10x zoom, Ace2, A9 (2020), A5 (2020)
 *   Vivo NEX 3S 5G, iQOO 3 5G, X30 / X30 Pro, V17, NEX 3, iQOO Pro 5G, NEX 3S 5G, V15 / V15 Pro
 *   Sony Xperia 1 II, Xperia 10 II
 *   LG V50S ThinQ 5G, V50 ThinQ 5G, G8X ThinQ, V40 ThinQ, V35 ThinQ, V30S ThinQ
 *   ASUS ROG Phone 2, Zenfone 6   

> Asus Zenfone

        
==================================================  ==================================================  =================================    *Xiaomi Mi Band 5 color variants revealed in new poster* - https://www.gizmochina.com/2020/06/0...in-new-poster/ 
*Mi Band 5*     : , ,    .  
  :
* 1,2- OLED-     ;
*       ;
*       NFC;
*       Xiao AI (    Amazon Alexa).  * Xiaomi Mi Band 5  11  2020 .* 
    $26.

----------


## Barga



----------


## Dracon

HUAWEI P40 PRO vs GALAXY S20 ULTRA vs IPHONE 11 PRO          
Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra     5G  ,               (       ).

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

* 
3   Galaxy Note 10+*        * 
3   S20 Ultra -   *        
 Galaxy Note 20 Ultra +     2020 )))

----------


## Dracon

*Samsung just leaked the Galaxy Note 20 Ultra on its own site* - https://www.xda-developers.com/samsu...c-bronze-leak/     
  Ultra- Samsung Galaxy Note 20     ( 5  2020 )......................,         Samsung    . 
     ,  -      (   ).   ,       Mystic Bronze,            S Pen. 
            ,     .  
  108-  ,   120-   6,9    3040x1440     ......

----------


## Dracon



----------


## Karen

*Dracon*,            !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
     6:40.    6:43.    : " .    "    .
     !  ?????

----------


## Merry Corpse

> *Dracon*,            !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
>      6:40.    6:43.    : " .    "    .
>      !  ?????

    ...  .

----------


## Karen

> ...  .

   
     ,      ????

----------


## GVL224

> ,      ????

    :)

----------


## Dracon

> *Dracon*,**         !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
>      6:40.    6:43.    : " .    "    .
>      !  ?????

   *Karen*,     ,     ))))   , 18- *Karen*,       !  
,  *Karen*,    ,        !   

> 

  *Karen*,   ,      ?

----------


## Karen

*Dracon*,     ,   "   " 
     xiaomi redmi note 8t 4/64gb moonlight white

----------


## Dracon

> [b].....................     xiaomi redmi note 8t 4/64gb moonlight white

    .   .   

> ............... Galaxy Note 20 Ultra +     2020 )))

     Galaxy Note 20  5  2020 !

----------


## Karen

> .   .

  ! ,    !!!    -    !!!!!!

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

*https://www.asus.com/event/ROG-Phone-3/* 
   ASUS    ,   ,      *ASUS  ROG Phone 3*  22  2020 . 
   ,   -. 
*ASUS  ROG Phone 3* : 
*6,59-  Full HD+   2340 × 1080 ,   144 , 108-    DCI-P3   10 000:1. 
Corning Gorilla Glass 6 (      ). 
* Snapdragon 865 Plus     3,09 ,    Adreno 650. 
  8, 12  16    LPDDR5. 
 - UFS 3.0   - 128, 256  512 . 
*    64- ;     13- . 
* 5G,  Wi-Fi 802.11ax  Bluetooth 5.1,  GPS//Beidou/Galileo,  USB Type-C,  NFC,       . 
*   171 × 78 × 9,85 ,   240 .  
*   6000     30-  HyperCharge.  
*   Android 10   ROG UI.   

> -

     

> xiaomi redmi note 8t 4/64gb moonlight white

  *Karen*, /    ,        .

----------


## Dracon

> .     ..................,          ,    ,    - ...................

   
Samsung Galaxy Note20 Ultra appears in 360-degree renders - https://www.gizmochina.com/2020/07/2...egree-renders/ 
PS:
*5  2020*     Unpacked 2020.

----------


## Dracon

> ...............    ASUS ROG Phone 3  22  2020 .
>    ,   -...........................

        

22 . 2020 .   

> 

        
*ASUS ROG Phone 3  12/512*   999 . 
*ASUS ROG Phone 3  16/512*    1099 .  *ASUS ROG Phone 3 Strix Edition  8    256  *       799 .

----------


## Dracon

5  2020 .  17:00       Galaxy Unpacked!

----------


## Karen

-   ...

----------


## Dracon

> https://www.vodafone.ua/shop/media/w...200x675_-_.jpg 
> 5  2020 .  17:00       Galaxy Unpacked!

  https://www.citrus.ua/samsung-galaxy...SAAEgJo6PD_BwE  https://www.samsung.com/ru/unpacked/...114aa06d3fb7b9  https://keddr.com/2020/07/samsung-ga...det-5-avgusta/  https://rozetked.me/news/12003-ofici...tsya-5-avgusta  *Samsung Galaxy Unpacked 2020  5  2020   17  00*                 *Samsung Galaxy Note 20, Note 20 Ultra - * 
05  2020    

> 

                *Karen*,    ?  https://rozetka.com.ua/samsung_sm_n9...ek/p238667539/ https://rozetka.com.ua/samsung_sm_r1...aracteristics/

----------


## GVL224

> *Karen*,    ?

   , .

----------


## Dracon

-  . 
  -  ! 
   -    !  * -  !
 -  !*

----------


## Karen

*Dracon*,      " ".     ,   .   

> , .

  ,   ,   .       :

----------


## vladd

> , .

    ?

----------


## Barga

> ?

----------


## vladd

> https://d.radikal.ru/d37/2008/6d/9048a51b5a1b.jpg

   ,   ?
 ó,  .
    ??!
     !
 ,    ,   ?
 ,      !
 ***!

----------


## Barga

https://vt.tiktok.com/ymR4aB/

----------


## Dracon

> " "

----------


## Karen

> https://vt.tiktok.com/ymR4aB/

    ,    .  
        !!!!

----------


## Dracon

*Google has discontinued the Pixel 4 and 4 XL less than 1 year after launch* - https://www.xda-developers.com/googl...-discontinued/ 
.....................Google Pixel 4  4 XL   15  2019         ,        .  , Google Pixel 2  Pixel 3       .    ,       ,      Google Store    ............................ 
..............Pixel 4  Pixel 4 XL -                ............

----------


## Dracon



----------


## Dracon

*Samsung Galaxy Z Fold 2 Hands-on video appeared* - https://www.gizchina.com/2020/08/12/...ideo-appeared/ 
.......................,       Galaxy Z Fold 2   Galaxy Fold,         .      :  273  281          4500 .  Galaxy Fold     4380 . 
..................... Galaxy Z Fold 2        .  4,6-            6,2-     .  0,4          7,7 ,      13,5%. ,            ...............          

> .................................

----------


## Dracon

....................   ,  * ASUS ROG Phone 3          * .
, **  . 
 ,     ,    .  *   ROG Phone 3 *      ,        !         *ASUS ZenFone 7*  
   26  2020  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dracon

> *13.12.2006*  -  .     990,  ** ..................

         https://phandroid.com/2020/08/17/sam...a-camera-test/  *19.08.2020*  -  .     Galaxy Note20 Ultra,  **     ))) 
==================================================  ==================================================  ===============  *3  *  * Samsung*  
 : 
* Galaxy S: Galaxy S20 Ultra 5G, S20 Ultra, S20+ 5G, S20+, S20 5G, S20, S10 5G, S10+, S10, S10e, S10 Lite     S 
** Galaxy Note: Galaxy Note20 Ultra 5G, Note20 Ultra, Note20 5G, Note20, Note10 + 5G, Note10+, Note10 5G, Note10, Note10 Lite     Note* 
*  Galaxy: Galaxy Z Fold2 5G, Z Fold2, Z Flip 5G, Z Flip, Fold 5G, Fold     Z 
* Galaxy A: Galaxy A71 5G, A71, A51 5G, A51, A90 5G      A 
**: Galaxy Tab S7+ 5G, Tab S7+, Tab S7 5G, Tab S7, Tab S6 5G, Tab S6, Tab S6 Lite     Tab*

----------


## Karen

....
 ))))

----------


## Dracon

> ....
>  ))))

  *Karen*, ,    !    *Leaked Zenfone 7 specs reveal 60Hz LCD display, triple cameras, and more* - https://www.gizmochina.com/2020/08/2...eras-and-more/  
..................*ASUS ZenFone 7*  6,4- IPS-   Full HD+    60 . 
        .        Snapdragon 865    5G.
    :  Sony IMX686  64 , 12-     IMX363  12 . 
 ,      ToF-   .        5000 .  * ASUS ZenFone 7  26  2020 !!!*

----------


## Dracon

> ................... *ASUS ZenFone 7* ................... *26  2020* !!!

        
90-    ,     Qualcomm.   *Asus ZenFone 7  7 Pro* - https://www.ixbt.com/news/2020/08/26...e-7-7-pro.html

----------


## Dracon



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

*AnTuTu: Top 10 flagship and mid-range smartphones for August 2020* - https://www.gizchina.com/2020/09/03/...r-august-2020/    *   31.08.2020:*
1    Xiaomi Mi10 Ultra
2    iQOO 5
3    ASUS Rog Phone 3
4    Black Shark 3S
5    vivo x50 Pro+
6    OPPO Find X2 Pro
7    OPPO Find X2
8    Xiaomi Mi10 Pro
9    iQOO Neo 3
10    Redmi K30 Pro
   Android-    31  2020   Xiaomi Mi10 Ultra    646 730 .      Snapdragon 865         Snapdragon 865+  ASUS Rog Phone 3,      629 245 .     *   Android-    31.08.2020:*
1    Redmi 10X 5G
2    Redmi 10X Pro 5G
3    HONOR 30
4    HUAWEI nova 7
5    HUAWEI nova 7 Pro
6    HONOR X10
7    HONOR 30S
8    HUAWEI nova 7 SE
9    Redmi K30 5G Extreme Edition
10    OPPO Reno4 5G
  ,   Redmi 10X 5G    MediaTek Dimensity 820. 
        Redmi, HUAWEI  HONOR.

----------


## Dracon

*22   Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra* 
10 . 2020 .         *  Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra* 
12 . 2020 .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> **

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

*The average price of smartphones has increased by 10% and heres why* - https://www.gizchina.com/2020/09/25/...and-heres-why/   
 3  ,  2017 ,   Apple ,    iPhone X  $999,          .  
     ,     .     Counterpoint Technology Market Research,        . 
,*       2020 ,  ,      10%     2019 .*  
   13%    ,     $310.     1%   $291.        $471,   7%       2019-.  
  ,          23% (8%   ),          (5G),   ,   4G-.    *   2020    ,        2020    15% ,    (2 . 2019 .).*  
       Apple  34%    .  
20%      HUAWEI  
17%   Samsung 
7%  6%   vivo  OPPO . 
==================================================  ==================================================  =====================================         *World's First Under-Display Camera Smartphone is HERE* 
ZTE Axon 20 5G

----------


## Dracon

*  Xiaomi Mi 10T | Mi 10T Pro:*
*    : IPS, 6,67", 24401080, 144 , Gorilla Glass 5 
*    : Qualcomm Snapdragon 865
*     : 6/8 , LPDDR5 | 8 , LPDDR5
*    : 128 , UFS 3.1 | 128/256 , UFS 3.1
*     : 64  + 13  ( ) + 5  () | 128  (f/1.69, OIS) + 13  ( ) + 5  ()
*     : 20 
*    : 5000 ,    33 
*    : 5G, Wi-Fi 6 (2,4 + 5 ), Bluetooth 5.0, GPS, NFC, USB Type-C, -
*    : 
*    :     
*    : MIUI 12   Android 10
*    : 165,1 x 76,4 x 9,33 
*    : 218   *Xiaomi Mi 10T*     6 + 128   8 + 128    499  549 .   *Xiaomi Mi 10T Pro*    8 + 128   8 + 256    599  649.         *      ? 
Xiaomi Mi 10 ?
Xiaomi Mi 10T ?
Xiaomi Mi 10T Pro ?* 
*Mi 10T  Mi 10T Pro*   ,      AMOLED       . 
*Mi 10T  Mi 10T Pro*            ,  * Apple   *  )))))) 
         Mi 10    .  
   (Snapdragon 865, LPDDR5, UFS 3.x, Full HD+ , , ),      ,   . 
*Mi 10*      Xiaomi       ,       ........

----------


## Dracon



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

*Samsung Galaxy Z Fold2 -     * !!! 
  Samsung Galaxy Z Fold2 

      6,2 , Super AMOLED, 2260x816 ;
      7,6 , Dynamic AMOLED 2X, 120 , 2208x1768 

    CPU Qualcomm Snapdragon 865+
    GPU Adreno 650

    12 
    256 

    4500 

      12  + 12  + 12 ;
      10 

     ,    25  

ANTUTU
    572 803
GEEKBENCH 5
    Single-core  958
    Multi-core  3071

     19   
     6    PUBG

----------


## Dracon

> -  " "    .....................................

         *  ..........*   
*iPhone 12 Pro (128 GB)*         ,        ,       Apple.  **
 iPhone 2020       iPhone 12 Pro (  128 GB),     Apple    . 
                       iPhone   . 
          .      21       . 
 ,      ,     5.    *iPhone 12*  
*iPhone 12  iPhone 12 Pro*               .
 , iPhone 12  128            $943.  iPhone 12 Pro        $1071           . *    .  iPhone 12  128      $1158.  iPhone 12 Pro      $1636   $565 ,   .* 
    ,      $1126  $1361 .   *iPhone 12 price in India is the most expensive among all the countries in the world* - https://www.mysmartprice.com/gear/ap...ost-expensive/   

> iPhone 12

        30  2020 !

----------


## Dracon

*Unique Huawei Kirin 9000 and Kirin 9000E is 1st and Only 5nm 5G SoC with 15B Transistors* - https://sparrowsnews.com/2020/10/23/...d-kirin-9000e/         *Huawei Mate 40 Pro*

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

*First Snapdragon 875 leaked specs reveal Cortex-X1 core* - https://www.gsmarena.com/first_snapd...news-46111.php   
Qualcomm is expected to announce the Snapdragon 875 chipset next month and one leakster on Weibo said he saw a prototype of the new platform. According to Digital Chat Station, the 5 nm chip will have one Cortex-X1 super powerful core running at 2.84 GHz, three Cortex-A78 ones at 2.42 GHz, and four power-efficient Cortex-A55 clocked at 1.8 GHz. 
According to ARM calculations the Cortex-X1 will bring 20% higher sustained performance than Cortex-A78 and 30% better peak performance, which aligns well with early benchmarks. 
The Snapdragon 875 will also bring a new Adreno 660 GPU, the leakster revealed. The cache and memory bandwidth will be improved and the new Qualcomm platform will provide better low-power consumption, bringing the battery life to greater lengths. 
There are four weeks until the official launch in Hawaii, US - a lot of time for more rumors, leaks, and even some teasers to paint a clearer picture.    
PS: 
:
Qualcomm   ,        Snapdragon 875    2020 . *  5-  Snapdragon 875    Cortex-X1    2,84 ,   Cortex-A78,    2,42 ,      Cortex-A55   1,8 .*
      Snapdragon 865   .     Cortex-X1       .  
     Snapdragon 875       Adreno 660  -    . Qualcomm    .  * Snapdragon 875   01  2020 .*

----------


## Dracon

*iPhone 12 Pro vs. Galaxy Note 20 Ultra Speed Test*  *Galaxy Note 20 Ultra vs. iPhone 12 Pro Speed Test*  *iPhone 12 Pro*  5-                6   4    .  *Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra*,   ,    7-  Snapdragon 865+    12    LPDDR5. 
            . 
   Samsung        ,      Apple        ,      . 
  ,         iPhone 12            .  
  Galaxy Note 20 Ultra      - ,        *161,48   144,11*. 
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&  &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&  &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&         *Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra* -

----------


## Dracon

> Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra

         *iPhone 12 Pro Max vs Samsung Note 20 Ultra / Huawei Mate 40 Pro Camera Test Comparison.* 
    YouTube- Mrwhosetheboss    * iPhone 12 Pro Max  Samsung Galaxy Note20 Ultra   HUAWEI Mate40 Pro.*  *:* Galaxy Note20 Ultra       ,         .          .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee

...     " ".   .    .   .

----------


## Dracon



----------


## Dracon

2020  - *  WP10 5G* (  ,  ,  NFC   ) - *https://oukitel.com/*         *Oukitel WP10 5G*  6,67 IPS-   Full HD+. 
                . 
             MIL-STD-810G.   *Oukitel WP10 5G*       ,       . 
      8000 . 
               .  
       MediaTek Dimensity 800,   7- . 
          SA,    NSA. 
*Oukitel WP10 5G*  8     LPDDR4X    128   UFS 2.1. 
            ,     .  
 NFC   *Oukitel WP10 5G*       Google Pay. 
             ,       .

----------


## Dracon

*ASUS ZenFone 7 Pro -  .* 
  - .
,   5000 ,   . 
     ,        .          *ASUS ZenFone 7 Pro*

    6,67, AMOLED, Full HD+, 90 

    CPU Qualcomm Snapdragon 865+
    GPU Adreno 650

    8 
    256 

      64  (Sony IMX686, f/1.8), 12  (f/2.2, ), 8  (,   )

    5000 

      ,  ,   90    1 , ,    SIM      *  ASUS ZenFone 7 Pro*
ANTUTU
    634 299
GEEKBENCH 5
    single-core  1011
    multi-core  3353

     20,5   
     2       
*ASUS ZenFone 7 Pro*           .*   ,   ,   5000 ,             .* 
*  
*      
*  
* 
*

----------


## Dracon

*Samsung Galaxy S21*   14  2021 . 
       , 29  2021 . 
,      .

----------


## Dracon

*Huawei Mate 40 Pro vs Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra*         *HUAWEI Mate 40 Pro & Samsung Galaxy Note20 Ultra* 
 ,     ,  5-  Mate 40 Pro,   Samsung Galaxy Note20 Ultra    Snapdragon 865 Plus. 
   Samsung     ,   Adreno 650   ,  Mali-G78 MP24.          10,5 . 
              8    Samsung Galaxy Note20 Ultra. 
       ,          .

----------


## Dracon

*iPhone 12 Becomes Worlds #1 5G Model Within Two Weeks of Launch* - https://www.counterpointresearch.com...eks-of-launch/ 
               .
   Counterpoint Research     5G-  2020 . 
  2020    5G-    Apple iPhone 12,  Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra   . 
  10  (    2020-)        5G-,    .  
   12-  iPhone      ,        , 
       350  950     . 
,       Apple     2020 ,       ( 2020  -  2021 ). 
, ,   iPhone 12        ..........  *iPhone 12 Becomes Worlds #1 5G Model Within Two Weeks of Launch* - https://www.counterpointresearch.com...eks-of-launch/

----------


## Dracon

LG Rollable - THIS IS INTERESTING! 
* LG Rollable -   *    .  
*    LG Rollable.* 
 6,8-. 
 ,    ,    7,4 . 
         24281080  24281600        16:9  3:2. 
LG       Snapdragon 888,   16       4200 . 
   LG Rollable  $2359 (    LG  )   *  LG Rollable     2021 .*

----------


## Dracon

*Xiaomi Mi 11*
:
*         120  60 . 
*             24001080  32001440 .
*  Snapdragon 888  * Xiaomi Mi11,     Snapdragon 888,    $612   8/128*         .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

1  2021  -  *Samsung Galaxy S 21 Ultra* ( ;      ;  - 01/2021;  ) *&* *Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra* (  ;      ;  - 09/2020;  ) ???  *Samsung Galaxy S 21 Ultra* *&* *Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra* ??? 
PS:
MagEZ Case
For Samsung Galaxy Note20/Note20 Ultra - https://asia.ipitaka.com/products/ma...-galaxy-note20 
Made from aerospace-grade aramid fiber, the slim MagEZ Case protects your Note20 from day to day drops and wear. Its embedded metal strips allow you to attach your Samsung Galaxy Note20 to the MagEZ wireless charging system for a seamless charging experience. 
The MagEZ Note20 Ultra is compatible with MagEZ Mount Qi*. Its form-fitting and minimalistic design emphasize the contours of your Note20 while allowing easy access to buttons, switches, and the S-Pen. 
==================================================  ==================================================  ================  *2021*  *20    ONE UI 3.0   ANDROID 11*   GALAXY NOTE 20 ULTRA        
================================================== ================================================== ================  *Samsung Galaxy S 21 Ultra* & *Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra* ???    1  2021  ??

----------


## Dracon



----------


## Dracon

* :  Galaxy S21 Ultra  S20 Ultra, Note20 Ultra*
21 . 2021 .        
Samsung Galaxy S 21 Ultra & Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra & Samsung Galaxy S 20 Ultra???    1  2021  ??  *Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra 16/512 GB Phantom Black (SM-G998BZKHSEK)*
 (6.8", Dynamic AMOLED 2X, 3200x1440) / Samsung Exynos 2100 (1 x 2.9  + 3 x 2.8  + 4 x 2.2 ) /  : 108  + 12  + 10  + 10 ,  : 40  / RAM 16  / 512   ' / 3G / LTE / 5G / GPS /  2 SIM- (Nano-SIM) / Android 11.0 / 5000   *Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra 5G 12/512 GB Black (SM-N986BZKHSEK)*
 (6.9", Dynamic AMOLED 2X, 3088x1440) / Samsung Exynos 990 (2 x 2.73  + 2 x 2.5  + 4 x 2.0 ) /   : 108  + 12  + 12 , : 10  / RAM 12  / 512   ' + microSD ( 1 ) / 3G / LTE / 5G / GPS /  2 SIM- (Nano-SIM) / Android 10 / 4500   *Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra 2020 G988B 16/512GB Cosmic Black (SM-G988BZKG)* 
  2  1 +  ' SIM  : 6,9"  Dynamic AMOLED  3200x1440   ': 512    ': 16   : Samsung Exynos 990  : Android 10  : 5000  ()  : 12 (f / 2.2,  ) + 108 (f / 1.8,  ) + 48 (f / 3.5, ') + DepthVision   :   NFC: +

----------


## Barga

*  .  ,    .* 
  ,     ,            ,       ,    . 
 ,         ,       .                 ,  ,  . 
 ,        ,      :      ;   ,        ;       ,   .  ,         ,     .     ,     ,       ,      .   ,      ,     . 
  Exploit.media           ,              . 

 ,       ,         ,      .      ,       . 
1.  
      ,     ,       .      ,     .     . 
    ,   ,         ,   ,      . ,       ,      ,  ,  ,       .        ,     . 
        ,           .            ,             (     ). 
 2010              ,        ,    .        ,    ,         .          - :         , , ,   . 
        :          ,         .            ,        .  ,       2014 ,     ,       . 
          .    ,   ,     ,            .     ,    ,  ,       .      ,     ,        .         ,     .

----------


## Barga

2.     IMSI
            , ,   Cell Site Simulator (    ,    ).           .      IMSI,    ,      ,    SIM-  . 
  IMSI      ,      .         IMSI.   ,     ,          .   ,      2G- (      3G  4G)    ,       ,    .         IMSI. 
3.   Wi-Fi   Bluetooth
           ,  , Wi-Fi  Bluetooth.      ,  ,           (,      ),            . 
    2007         Wi-Fi   382       .  Wi-Fi,  Bluetooth,     ,  MAC-,    ,   .         ,          . 
 , MAC-     Wi-Fi,              .  ,  Wi-Fi   ,     ,   MAC- ,  ,        .        , ,        ,             .  2014       ,        ,      . 
   GSM-        .    ,                ,    MAC-.         ,         .  Wi-Fi  Bluetooth      . 
  Wi-Fi    MAC-  ,     .  ,           ,      . 
      MAC-  ,          .                  MAC-.    ,    ,   , ,    MAC-.          . 
4.       
       ,  GPS,     ,   .               ,    . 
    ( , )     , ,   ,      .  , ,       ,       . 
    ,         .          ,     ,      .    ,       ,                . 
       ,     .             . ,   ,  ,       ;  ,            . 
  2013   Washington Post      NSA,            .  ,  ,     .    CO-TRAVELER          ,  , ,  ,  .

----------


## Barga

,       ,          .       ,      (     ). 
  , -,       ,        (   ),               .  ,   , ,      ,       .     ,   . 
     :         ,        ,   ,  - .  -, ,           ,  (   )     .      :      ,          . 

,   ,   ,  . ,     ,      ( ),     .   ,     ,  ,    . 
      . 
-,   SIM-          ,       SIM-,     .  ,   ,  SIM-    ,       ,  . 
-,      ,               ,          .     . ,    ,        ,       ,       . 
         ,    ,  , . ,          .   ,           , , ,    ,     ,  ,      .  ,       ,         ,    ,     . 
    Hemisphere (   ),  ,       ,     .    ,        ,              .     ,               . 
   ,                : 
    SIM-,  .
     .
    .
               .
     : ,       ,     ,  ,   ;                ,     .

----------


## Barga

GPS
GPS            .        .     ,    -      ,   .     GPS   ,       - .  ,    GPS-  ,      . 
   ,   GPS- (,  )    , ,       ,   . 
   -   GPS-,      ,   .         (    GPS).      -    -. 
   GPS-,       -      .      ,         . 

               .  ,         . 
     ,   .        ,   .         ( , -  ).    ,       ,    ,   ,    . ,              .  ,  -           . 
       ,    ,     .  ,            ,     ,    .       .  , IMSI- (    )    . 
  ,     SMS-      .   ,              ,        . 
 ,       ,            .      .  ,          ,      ,         .      ,                -      . 

            :      ; -    ;       .         ,       . ,         (,     ).       ,   , , GPS,    . 
    ,          .       ,              . 
     ,          ,        (   ,   ).               . 

-          . -      ,   ,   ,    ,       . -        .        , ,    . 
    ,      -        ,      .  ,     Remote Wipe,           . 
          .   ,              ,     . 

           ,         .       ,       , ,        . 
    ,   :     ;              ;          ;       . 
     ,          .

----------


## Dracon

> 

        
** .  ,             .  
* Rotary Un-Smartphone*:      4G,      .
      ,         LG.  *     $390.*         4G/3G/2G. 
 ,              .     ,     . *         ,   * ,            .  *     ,        .*

----------


## Dracon



----------


## Dracon

2021 *Android 12*         

> !!!!

       
1 . 2021 . 
    2020-,      .  *6  , 128  , NFC, mini-jack, -,  4G SIM  3- .*  
  Jelly 2!
00:00​ 
00:37​ 
01:40​  
02:10​    
03:52​ !
04:59​ 
05:40​    
06:30​  ?
07:55​  
08:07​ 
08:34​ 
08:54​   ?
09:34​ 
09:50​

----------


## Dracon

Mate X  HUAWEI    2019 ! 
   Mate X2  - 22  2021 !

----------


## Dracon

*2021* 
   - Gartner,    2021    1,5  ,     11,4%    2020-.  
   ,   ,    - ,      . 
       ,       5G. *,               $200.*  
   ,      539     .   35%   ,  *       -.*

----------


## Dracon

*Samsung Galaxy F62    7000*  
Galaxy F62    :  6  8    128   . 
         microSD-   128 .  *
       7000* ,             25 . *        !!!!!!!!!!!* 
 Samsung Galaxy F62:
    : 6,7'', 24001080 
    : Exynos 9825
     : 6/8 , LPDDR4X
     : 128 , UFS 2.1 + microSD ( 1 )
     : 64  (f/1.8) + 12  (123, f/2.2) + 5  (f/2.2) + 5  (f/2.4)
     : 32  (f/2.2)
    :      
    : Dual 4G VoLTE, Wi-Fi 802.11 ac (2,4  + 5 ), Bluetooth 5, GPS + , NFC
    : 76,3  163,9  9,5 
    : 218  
Samsung Galaxy F62   ,         $328    6/128  . 
  8      $355.   *     22  2021 .*

----------


## infospacer

> 2020-,      .
> 6  , 128  , NFC, mini-jack, -,  4G SIM  3- .

  "SHIPS TO
Only certain countries" https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ne/description 
  ,      (

----------


## AnD

,   -  (,     )  ,     - ,   16000

----------


## Dracon

> ,   -  (,     )  ,     - ,   16000

        
PS:
     ( 16000 .):   

> 16000

  *Xiaomi Mi 10T (8/128)*
Aliexpress http://gcogl.com/i?shop=ali&id=Xiaom...ny-500-dec2020
Rozetka http://gcogl.com/i?shop=rozetka&id=X...ny-500-dec2020  *HONOR 30 (8/256)*
Aliexpress http://gcogl.com/i?shop=ali&id=HONOR...ny-500-dec2020  *Xiaomi Poco F2 Pro (6/128)*
Aliexpress http://gcogl.com/i?shop=ali&id=Xiaom...ny-500-dec2020  *Huawei P40 (6/128)*  *Samsung Galaxy Note 10 Lite (6/128)*  *Samsung Galaxy S10 Lite (6/128)*  *Realme X3 Superzoom (12/256)*
Aliexpress http://gcogl.com/i?shop=ali&id=Realm...ny-500-dec2020  *Oneplus Nord (12/256)*
Aliexpress http://gcogl.com/i?shop=ali&id=Onepl...ny-500-dec2020
Rozetka http://gcogl.com/i?shop=rozetka&id=O...ny-500-dec2020 
PS:
   :      
    2021: NOTE 20 ULTRA, 8 PRO, MI 10 ULTRA, MATE 40 PRO, 12 PRO, PIXEL 5
7 . 2021 .

----------


## AnD

!

----------


## Dracon

> ,   !

  *Barga,*    4  6 (    -) -   ! 
 - *Redmi Note 10* ( 2021 ) 
 Redmi Note 10 * 4/64    $165*. 
 Redmi Note 10  *6/128    $192*.   *    16  2021 .*  * Redmi Note 10:*
    *: 6,67", 24001080 , 120 , AMOLED
    *: Snapdragon 678G
    * : 4   6 
   * : 64   128  + microSD ( 512 )
    * : 48  Sony IMX582 + 8  (118) + 2  + 2 
    * : 13 
    *:      
    *: 5000 , 33 
    *: Dual 4G VoLTE, Wi-Fi 802.11ac (2.4  + 5 ), Bluetooth 5, GPS//Beidou
    *: 160,46  74,5  8,3 
    *: 178,8  
PS: *Redmi Note 10*     Snapdragon 678      : 4/64   6/128 .   6,67- AMOLED-    120     Gorilla Glass 3.  13-     ,         3,54 .         ,   .     48    Sony IMX582.      8, 2  2 .          .           33   5000 .

----------


## Barga

> Barga,   *4  6* (    -) -   !

        !     ! !

----------


## Dracon



----------


## Jedi_Lee

-

----------


## Dracon

*       .*  
    iPhone X    $999    .  
       ,   . ,    OnePlus     $299,     Xiaomi Mi11    Pro  Ultra   749.   *      ? 
     ? 
        ? 
     ? 
           $1000 ?*

----------


## Karen

ͳ!!!!

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?

  ,      㳿      .

----------


## Barga

> **   $1000 ?

     ...  90-      .

----------


## Karen

!!!!!
        -   .  ,    .            .   ????????????????????????

----------


## MAD_MAX

> .   ????????????????????????

   iPad Pro

----------


## Karen

> iPad Pro

     ,     
&&&&&&&&&&&&&& 
!!!      ????  -????

----------


## Dracon

*Karen*,          ?))   

> ,      㳿      .

   *Merry Corpse*,   . 
    -   . 
    ))) 
==================================================  ======================================  *5G      2022 .*       LTE 
            5G,            ()   5G  *   2021 .*

----------


## Karen

*Dracon*,      ????

----------


## Dracon

> *Dracon*,      ????

  *Karen*,  1 . 
     (,     ) - 2 ,    , ,  - 3 ! 
, ,   (  ),       .   

> *Dracon*,      ????

  *Karen*,       (   ,         ).

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*,  1 . 
>      (,     ) - 2 ,    , ,  - 3 ! 
> , ,   (  ),       .    *Karen*,       (   ,         ).

    .  ! 
       ,    !

----------


## Barga

-5   2020 
  - 12.03.2021 
1. Redmi 9A
  Xiaomi / Redmi,     .           .  ,       ,        .  ,      microUSB, ,   Redmi 8A  USB Type-C. ,   ,     ,       18   10 .  ,     Mediatek  Qualcomm.        ,  ,         ,   . 
2. Google Pixel 5
    ,    .       28 . .,  , ,     12-14 . .   .       Apple iPhone 12,      .           28 . .  ,      ,       .     ,  ,   OC   Android     ,     . 
3. Nokia 8.3 5G
Nokia.,       1    ,   .  ,   Nokia,         ,      ,      .  ,       Nokia 8.3 5G  .   Snapdragon 765G, IPS , ,      ,  .         . 
4. Samsung Galaxy Note 20
    .  Samsung   ,    Galaxy Note 20 Ultra  ,      .  Samsung       .      ( ),   ,     ,    FHD +      Snapdragon,   Exynos 990. ,      23 . . 
5. iPhone SE 2020
 iPhone SE 2020        .  ,    Apple     iPhone        ,     SE.  ,     Apple        .       ,     ,      Apple        . 
     ,   ,          䳺  ,       ,       ,        볺. ,                  .            .

----------


## Karen

...
     ... 
,           .  ,       ...   ...
     ...

----------


## Barga

> ,           .

    ?     .     .   

> ,       ...   ...

  Samsung  iPad?

----------


## Karen

> ?     .     .

        !!!!

----------


## GVL224

> Samsung  iPad?

     .
      ,  .   

> !!!!

        .

----------


## Barga

> ,  .

  .        !

----------


## Karen

> .
>       ,  .

                     ?

----------


## GVL224

> .        !

       .   

> ?

      ?

----------


## Karen

> ?

      !!!!!!!

----------


## Barga

> !!!!!!!

    ,  !  Ÿ   ,   !    ""  "" ,      ,    100     ...    - !

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ,  !  Ÿ   ,   !    ""  "" ,      ,    100     ...    - !

    .    ,     .    .    ,        ,        18 ,  .
  :        ,         5-6 .

----------


## Barga

> :        ,         5-6 .

   ,  ,  ?

----------


## MAD_MAX

? 
     200    .     50  .    200.  .  ?
A CR   PD,  ( , ..  )  .
   ,    (   )    ))))

----------


## GVL224

> !!!!!!!

      "",      "",       :)

----------


## Barga

> ?
>      200    .     50 .    200.  .  ?
> A CR   PD,  ( , ..  )  .

  .   !    !    !  

> ,    (   )    ))))

   .   ,   .     .  ! ,     ,   ,     .

----------


## GVL224

> .   !    !    !

          ?

----------


## Barga

> ?

  .  . !

----------


## GVL224

> .  . !

  ""  ""?

----------


## Barga

> ""  ""?

   !

----------


## GVL224

> !

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ?

     , .. .    )))

----------


## GVL224

!
    .

----------


## Barga

> *   !*
>     .

  .     .     .      ( )   .  ,        , , ...  ,     -   **!   ! "      ?" 
      !      !    !

----------


## GVL224

"  "

----------


## MAD_MAX

> .   ,   .     .  ! ,     ,   ,     .

----------


## Barga

> 

      ?    !   !

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ?    !   !

      ,

----------


## Barga

> ,

    !    ,  !

----------


## Dracon

*      OPPO X 2021*
(   )        
*OPPO X 2021*      . 
       ,      . 
        .  *OPPO X 2021*    .        ,   . 
         .     ,       .

----------


## MAD_MAX

> !    ,  !

----------


## Karen

......
    !!!!          !!!!    ...
   ..   

> 

      ...

----------


## Dracon

> 

  !!!!!   

> ...

   ! 
       !

----------


## Barga

> 

   https://www.4istoshop.com/olivkovoe-maslo-de-cecco-5l 
  !

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

*  Samsung - https://security.samsungmobile.com/workScope.smsb* 
 Samsung         .  
             .
       ,   2019-  . Samsung         ,   . 
,  Galaxy S21,     ,           Galaxy XCover    . 
  ,          ,   Galaxy S8  Note8,  Galaxy A  Galaxy M. 
         . 
     Galaxy S8 Lite, Galaxy A9 (2018),    Galaxy J,      Galaxy Tab S4, Tab S3  .   *  ,       ,  - https://security.samsungmobile.com/workScope.smsb*

----------


## Karen



----------


## Barga

> 

     .   !

----------


## Karen

> .   !

  
   VAKAN.  ?

----------


## Barga

> VAKAN.  ?

   .      ?

----------


## Karen

> .      ?

      ...

----------


## Barga

> ...

  ...  .

----------


## Dracon

> VAKAN

   !  !

----------


## Dracon

*== 2021 !!* *   15  2021  -    2021 .*  
1).Huawei Mate 40 Pro -  
2).ASUS ZenFone 7 Pro ZS671KS -     
3).Samsung Galaxy Note 20
4).Honor 30 Pro Plus 256/8GB 
5).Apple iPhone 12 128GB 
6).Xiaomi Mi 10T Pro 256GB 
7).OnePlus 8 Pro 128GB 
8).Huawei P30 Pro 256GB -      
9).Realme X3 Superzoom 256GB -    15  
10).Honor 30 128/8GB -    11  
11).Samsung Galaxy M51 128/6GB -       (7000 ⋅)    *  Asus Zenfone 7 Pro (ZS671KS)* - https://www.notebookcheck-ru.com/Obz....500538.0.html

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *== 2021 !!* *   15  2021  -    2021 .*  
> 1).Huawei Mate 40 Pro -  
> 2).ASUS ZenFone 7 Pro ZS671KS -     
> 3).Samsung Galaxy Note 20
> 4).Honor 30 Pro Plus 256/8GB 
> 5).Apple iPhone 12 128GB 
> 6).Xiaomi Mi 10T Pro 256GB 
> 7).OnePlus 8 Pro 128GB 
> 8).Huawei P30 Pro 256GB -      
> ...

  Samsung- ,  ...   ,    - !       . ,      ,    .   ,  ...            ...   -,      ,  .  , ...      .

----------


## Dracon

* OPPO K9*
  OPPO K9     * OPPO K9  6  2021 !!
      $307!!* 
 OPPO K9:
*      65 ; 
*     4300 ,      35 ;
*         19  ,       5%       11    ;
*           64 ;
*     ,      8/128   8/256  ;
*   USB Type-C,       . 
==================================================  ==================================================  ====  *     ( )     2021 :*
1).  Samsung Galaxy M51
2).  Samsung Galaxy M21
3).  OPPO A53
4).  Xiaomi Mi Note 10 Lite
5).  Samsung Galaxy A31
6).  Xiaomi Redmi Note 9S
7).  Xiaomi Redmi Note 9 Pro
8).  Samsung Galaxy S21+ 
==================================================  ==================================================  ====  *,   2021 ,    ,     :*
1.  Xiaomi Mi 10T
2.  Samsung Galaxy S10 Plus
3.  Apple iPhone Xr
4.  Google Pixel 4 XL
5.  Sony Xperia 5 II

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  90%         ...     ""      ,       ...,   .  ...       , ,  ...   ,        .   ,   ...   ,       -,  -     !

----------


## Dracon

-   Twitter  Instagram  ,     ?   !    ,         .   *   : ,  .*
      346   1720 .     :      ,         .         ,         ,     .     . 
,           . ,     ,     .*     ,                .       ,     .* 
    ,        , ,           - 2021      !!!!

----------


## Dracon

Nubia    Z30  * Nubia  Z30*
*      .
* .
*        ( 100-  ).
*        .
*       (  ).
*  Snapdragon 888 
 Nubia Z30     3C. 
       120-  .  
PS:
  Nubia Z30  2021  -      .
          . - )))

----------


## Dracon

> ..............  : IPS ?  Amoled ?

  *https://weibo.com/login.php* 
- Xiaomi   Redmi       Weibo    ,    . ,         .  
  2020 ,   Redmi   *  LCD (- - IPS-)  AMOLED (Amoled-)*,       -  LCD- (IPS-).  
 ,  2021 ,            Weibo. ,    - ,                ,   - (IPS-). 
      32  . 
    , LCD- (IPS-)     - ,       !
  AMOLED (Amoled-)          !   *       mini-  micro-LED !!!!*

----------


## rila

,         ?    https://bank24.com.ua/ru/popovnyty-mobilnyi-zviazok 24 ,   ,     .

----------


## GVL224

> ,         ?    https://bank24.com.ua/ru/popovnyty-mobilnyi-zviazok 24 ,   ,     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ... .

----------


## Dracon

* ZmBIZI  ,       .* 
          ,      Apple Pay  Google Pay. 
  Z1     ,          . 
     .  ,             Apple Pay  Google Pay.  *ZmBIZI         .* ,   ZmBIZI  ,        Z1. 
         .  
,       Google,       .        ,      .

----------


## Dracon

*  2021 !* 
C Asus ROG Phone 5 16/256GB Phantom Black,   35 . ( )   30 . (  ).        
 ! |   ASUS ROG Phone 5 
==================================================  ==================================================  =        
Asus ROG Phone 5 -   !  ,   ROG Phone 5 Pro, 5 Ultimate  *   -2021 :  ASUS ROG Phone 5  :*  *ASUS ROG Phone 5 8/128*   800  (  ) *ASUS ROG Phone 5 12/256*   900  (  ) *ASUS ROG Phone 5 16/256*   1000  (  ) *      Aero   HyperCharger.*  *  ASUS ROG Phone 5 Pro 16/512*   1200  (            ) *      Aero   HyperCharger +  AeroActive Cooler 5 (     15C     10C)*  * ASUS ROG Phone 5 Ultimate 18/512*   1300  (      31  2021   ). *      Aero   HyperCharger +  AeroActive Cooler 5 (     15C     10C)*

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

*ASUS ROG Phone 5* 
 
ANTUTU -     738 237
GEEKBENCH 4 -     5071 single-core  //       14 415 multi-core
GEEKBENCH 5 -    1125 single-core  //     3730 multi-core
3DMARK Wild Life -     5825 

     20   -
     19   YouTube
     2    Genshin Impact ( X,  )
     3    Genshin Impact ( ,  )
     4    Asphalt 9 ( X,  )
     2    WoT: Blitz ( X,  )  
 

    6,78, AMOLED, 24481080, 144 

    CPU Qualcomm Snapdragon 888
    GPU Adreno 660

    16/256 

    6000 

      64  (f/1.8, 1,6 ) + 13  (f/2.4,   125) + 5  (f/2.0, ),   24  (f/2.45)

      144 ,  UFS 3.1,  ,   65 ,  8K-, Armoury Crate, AeroActive Cooler 5, AirTrigger 5, RGB   *ASUS ROG Phone 5*           .  
    ,     :  ,        ,      Wi-Fi 6E,  ,    . 
        ,    .  
          ,         .         .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

-  - 2021 
      6  6+       MediaTek,    : * Sony Xperia Ace 2* ( Sony Xperia Ace 2: 4 + 64   $202 )  *Sony Xperia Ace 2*         .   5,5-    HD+,   Gorilla Glass 6.    MediaTek Helio P35.     :  4    64   .     microSD.   ,    13  2 .     4500 .          IP68.  NFC    . 
*Sony Xperia Ace 2*:     , NFC, IP68, 3,5-  
==================================================  ==================================================  =================================== 
 -  - 2021 
     6+      Snapdragon,     : * Sharp Aquos R6*   *Sharp Aquos R6*      .    6,6-  Pro IGZO OLED,      1  240 .    2000 .       Qualcomm 3D Sonic Max,      .      .   :    20,2 .      1-  (    )  7-  Leica.     ToF-    .  Aquos R6   ,   Snapdragon 888, 12    LPDDR5,  UFS 3.1  128     5000 .         IP65/68. 
*Sharp Aquos R6*:  240 ,       ,   1- ,  , NFC, ,    IP68

----------


## Dracon

*   Samsung ( 01.01.2021 ),   IP68.* 
*     Samsung Galaxy S: S7, S7 Edge, S8, S8 Plus, S9, S9 Plus, S10e, S10, S10 Plus, S20, S20 Plus, S20 Ultra
*    Samsung Galaxy  A: A30, A50, A80, A8, A8 Plus
*    * Samsung Galaxy Note: Note 8, Note 9, Note 10, Note 10 Plus, Note10 + 5G, Galaxy Note 20, Note 20 Ultra 5G*
*     Samsung Galaxy Tab: Tab A, Tab Active 2, Tab Active Pro 
 ,               1,5     30 . 
==================================================  ==================================================  ===========================================  *    2021*  


5	Blackview BV6100	 
4	Blackview BV9100	 
3	Oukitel WP5 Pro	 
2	UleFone Armor 9	 
1	Blackview BV9500 Plus	  


5	Doogee S88 Pro	 
4	Oukitel WP6	 
3	Oukitel K13 Pro	 
2	Samsung Galaxy Xcover 4s	 
1	AGM A9 Pro	  
 *    IP68	*
5	One Plus 8 Pro	 
4	Samsung Galaxy Note 10 PRO	 
3	Apple iPhone 12 Pro Max	 
2	Huawei Mate 30 Pro	 
1	Samsung Galaxy S21 Plus

----------


## GVL224

,        .

----------


## Dracon

*    IP68  2021*

----------


## Karen

> IP68  2021   https://www.ixbt.com/img/n1/news/202...s-5g_large.jpg

    !!!!

----------


## Dracon

> !!!!

   Galaxy S21    , ,   .  
 Galaxy S21+    ,   . 
 Galaxy S21 Ultra                

> !!!!

        
    , 8  2021 , Samsung                     . 
,       ,       Galaxy S21 Ultra.   *Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra    IP68          1,5    30 .* 
         ,       . 
        ,          8K    .  *³  Galaxy S21 Ultra        FILM.UA Group* - https://news.samsung.com/ua/galaxy-s...nd-filmuagroup

----------


## Karen

, ,        ,                !!!!

----------


## Dracon

> , ,        ,                !!!!

           
C,    ,     ,     8K     . 
   Galaxy,    ,     ,    Ultra! 
Galaxy S21 Ultra.    !   

> 

  *Karen*,   IP 68           (          ).

----------


## Dracon

*ISOCELL JN1: ISOCELL Unroll Official Replay | Samsung*  *Samsung  50-     !!!*         *ISOCELL JN1: ISOCELL Unroll Official Replay | Samsung* 
    ,      ,   ,    .

----------


## GVL224

> 

   :)

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

* Samsung          .*  
       : Galaxy S20, S21, Note 20  XCover 5.  *  Android           Galaxy S20, S21, Note 20  XCover 5.*  
 ,     * Galaxy Tab Active 3.*  
    ,     Samsung 2019    ,        . 
         Enterprise Edition,       Galaxy S6, S7  S8. 
,      Samsung          ,    .

----------


## Dracon

*  Mony Mist  3-    $99*         
   Kickstarter       Mony Mist. 
           iPhone 4.     4G-    Android Pie.  ** 
Mony Mist   3- LCD-   480×854     16:9.      Mediatek MT6735    Cortex-A53    1,3 .    3 ,    32 ,       . 
 Mony Mist   ,   ,        .      13- .    1250 . 
    Dual SIM, Wi-Fi, 4G, Bluetooth 4.0,   USB Type-C  VGA-   480. : 89,5×45,5×11,5 ,   75 .  ** 
   Mony Mist    $99.  
    $150.

----------


## Dracon

*           (, ,   . .) ?*  * :*
1).  . ,    
2).   ,      
3).     ,       
4).   ,        
5).       
6).         
7).  -

----------


## Jedi_Lee

1-

----------


## Karen

7.     ,      ,   .      .   .        .

----------


## vladd

/    .
      (   ).

----------


## Dracon

LorD -    ,                   (     ) ???  
LorD,  -  

> !  ,     LG V20 H990 DS?

   

> (3200 * +  )
>  Qualcomm Snapdragon 820
>  Qualcomm Adreno 530
>   2+2 ( 1.6  + 2.15 )
>  : 3 (2--; 1- microSD)
>   - 4 
>   - 64 
>      - 256 
>   - 5.7 "
> ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

*  Samsung     Unpacked,  , , 11  2021   17.00   ,   ,     .*    
 Samsung     "" Galaxy Z Fold 3  "" Galaxy Z Flip 3,        Galaxy Watch 4.   
    Galaxy S21 FE - !   
     Galaxy Z Fold 3   . 
 ,     .  
==================================================  =======================        *Samsung Galaxy Unpacked August 2021: Livestream*

----------


## Dracon



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

*Galaxy S21 FE* -          2021 !!!  *Galaxy S21 FE*      ,         IP68,     ,     120 ,  Dolby Atmos  Wireless DeX,    Samsung Pay      .   *Galaxy S21 FE*       microSD,          .         USB Type-C    Bluetooth.   *Galaxy S21 FE*        : , ,   .   *Galaxy S21 FE*   Snapdragon 888 (   - Exynos 2100).   *Galaxy S21 FE*   6/8   ,   128/256     4500       25 .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

*  ,  ,   ,         7 .* 
     ,    ,    .  **
      ,    Android-    3 .  *      5 ,         7 .*
          ,     .        ,     ,       . 
      .   ,             .
    ,         ,   .          ,       . 
    ,   .    **
       Android-!!
        ,      Samsung, HUAWEI, Apple  .  *      .   , 2     3          .* 
     Apple:          5   6 ,        .     ,     . 
     Android-       .       ,    . ,  Qualcomm  3-4 ,      ,     5     ,   .  *    ,         5-7  .*  ,           - .    ?      ,   .       ,     5   . 
  ,      .    3-4       . *,                 .*

----------


## Dracon

2021 !  *Samsung Galaxy S21*  *Xiaomi Mi 11*  *OnePlus 9 Pro*  *OnePlus 9R*  *Xiaomi Poco F3*  *Asus Zenfone 8*   

> Samsung Galaxy S21

         *   Samsung Galaxy S21 ULTRA snap 888*

----------


## Dracon

> Asus Zenfone 8

----------


## Dracon



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

* Samsung        -  Galaxy Note.* 
     2022-   Galaxy Note,       . 
    Samsung     Galaxy Note,         . 
         Galaxy S  Galaxy Z Fold. 
         S Pen     Note. 
Galaxy S22 Ultra       Note.  Samsung         . 
   2021  Samsung   2,3    Fold. 
  Galaxy Note            .  * Galaxy S22      ,     2022 ,      Galaxy Z     2022 .* 
==================================================  ==================================================  ==  *15  2021   Samsung       One UI.* 
   Android 12      Galaxy S21    *   One UI 4*
Samsung      Galaxy S21, Galaxy S21+  Galaxy S21 Ultra. 
   One UI 4.0    . 
  ,    Galaxy S20  S10, Note 20  Note 10, Z Fold 3, Z Flip 3, Z Fold 2, Z Flip, Z Flip 5G, A82 5G, A72, A52, A52 5G, A52s 5G, A42 5G,    Galaxy Tab S7, Tab S7+    .  * 2021- Samsung           Galaxy 2019   .*

----------


## Dracon

*Snapdragon 8 Gen 1   4-     ARM v9.*       Cortex-X2 (3,0 ),   Cortex-A710 (2,5 ),     Cortex-A510 (1,8 ).   
    Snapdragon 888 ,   Qualcomm,      20%,     30%.  ,    30-     Adreno      25%.    SoC  5G- Snapdragon X65 5G      10 /. 
       Wi-Fi 6  Wi-Fi 6E (2,4  + 6 ,  3,6 /).   Bluetooth 5.2, NFC  USB 3.1,   Bluetooth LE Audio    GPS, , Beidou, Galileo  NavIC.         *    (ISP)     Snapdragon 8 Gen 1   240    12   ,     8K-  HDR   64- .        200    36- .    HDR       30 .* 
Qualcomm    -    .   Hexagon  ,    ,       ,   1,7   .         *    Snapdragon 8 Gen 1     60- 4K-,     QHD+     144 .*      LPDDR5-3200,             Quick Charge 5.  *  ,     !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
PS: * :*
200+ --   .
400+ --  .
600+ --  .
700+ --  (  )
800+ -- . *8 Gen.1 --     ARMv9.*

----------


## Dracon

*Samsung Galaxy S22 // Samsung Galaxy S22+  // Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra* 
   Samsung Galaxy S22 // Samsung Galaxy S22+  // Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra      . 
   Samsung Galaxy S22  OLED-   Full HD+   6,06 . 
   Samsung Galaxy S22+  OLED-   Full HD+   6,55 . 
      Samsung  Galaxy S22 Ultra      6.81-,       Note. 
 Samsung  Galaxy S22 Ultra      S Pen. 
         . 
 Samsung Galaxy S22  Samsung Galaxy S22+     ,    Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra   ,       .  
       Snapdragon 8 Gen 1  Exynos 2200        Android 12    OneUI 4.0.  *  Samsung Galaxy S22 // Samsung Galaxy S22+  // Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra   8  2022 .*

----------


## Karen



----------


## GVL224

> https://mixnews.lv/wp-content/upload...xnews-mem5.jpg

  ... .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Barga



----------


## Karen

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuGKx6X7WSs&t=173s

     !!!            ! 
      !!!     !!!!

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## MAD_MAX

> !!!            ! 
>       !!!     !!!!

      ,   ))))

----------


## Karen

> ,   ))))

  !!!       ... 
      !!!!

----------


## GVL224

> !!!       **...

  c   ?

----------


## Karen

> c   ?

----------


## GVL224

> 

  , ,  .
   .

----------


## Karen

> , ,  .
>    .

  .    ...

----------


## GVL224

> .    ...

    ,      :)

----------


## Karen

> ,      :)

   .            ))))

----------


## GVL224

> .            ))))

           :)

----------


## Karen

> :)

  !    !     !!!

----------


## Dracon

Samsung  *Samsung Galaxy S22       $899,    Samsung Galaxy S22+    $1099,      Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra     $1299.* 
   Samsung Galaxy Tab S8    ,           :   Wi-Fi,      5G.      Galaxy Tab S8  Tab S8+    Grey, Silver  Pink Gold,  Tab S8 Ultra             Silver.  *    Samsung :* 
    Galaxy Tab S8 (Wi-Fi, 8/128 )   $800
    Galaxy Tab S8 (Wi-Fi, 8/256 )   $850
    Galaxy Tab S8 (Wi-Fi, 5G, 8/128 )   $960
    Galaxy Tab S8 (Wi-Fi, 5G, 8/256 )   $1020
    Galaxy Tab S8+ (Wi-Fi, 8/128 )   $1020
    Galaxy Tab S8+ (Wi-Fi, 8/256 )   $1080
    Galaxy Tab S8+ (Wi-Fi, 5G, 8/128 )   $1200
    Galaxy Tab S8+ (Wi-Fi, 5G, 8/256 )   $1260
    Galaxy Tab S8 Ultra (Wi-Fi, 8/128 )   $1200
    Galaxy Tab S8 Ultra (Wi-Fi, 5G, 8/128 )   $1380

----------


## Dracon

IDC  Counterpoint   2021    .   *  IDC,    2021-  Samsung,     272   (271    Counterpoint).*    
   Apple    235,7  (237,9 ) .  
 -5  Xiaomi, OPPO  vivo,  191 (190 ), 133,5 (143,2 )  128,3 (131,3)    . 
           ,              2020-.  *,   ,      1,35  ,*        5G-.

----------


## Dracon

Sony Xperia Pro-I   2021               
   - Xperia Pro-I

----------


## GVL224

:)

----------


## Dracon

SONY Xperia Pro-I ( )

----------


## Dracon

*  Galaxy S22   Galaxy Tab S8   , 9  2022 .*  *  Galaxy S21, S22, Galaxy Z Fold3  Galaxy Z Flip3,     Galaxy Tab S8        Android.* 
 ,  Galaxy S21      Android 15,   Galaxy S22   Android 16.   
, *    Samsung           .* 
   Galaxy S22  Galaxy Tab S8     2027 .  *  Galaxy S22   Galaxy Tab S8   , 9  2022 .*   
  -  Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra  Samsung Galaxy S22    *  Galaxy S22   Galaxy Tab S8  - 9  2022   19:00   .*

----------


## Dracon

2022 ? 
   ,      2022 . 
    ,       . 
  ,     ,      2022,      -. 
     2022    !

----------


## Dracon

* Samsung      Galaxy S22 Ultra -    ,    Mercedes    Mark & Lona.*   
* Mercedes EQ Galaxy S22 Ultra*     ,    . 
  ,  ,       -   . 
 ,    ,    . 
   Ultra- .    * Mark & Lona*            Galaxy S22 Ultra      . 
       ,    ,     . 
             .
   Ultra- .

----------


## Dracon

*100    Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra!*

----------


## Dracon

> .     .  ,       -

  *73*,     :   Apple - iPhone, iPad, Mac, Watch, TV, music - http://www.poltavaforum.com/fleym-13...-music-20.html    

> .     .  ,       -

  *:*   Samsung Galaxy S22 ULTRA ( Samsung Galaxy S21 ULTRA)   13  ?  *:*       -   (. .    ),    ,   (   ).  
  ,        ,       ,     .         *Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra  S22.      S22  .*

----------

